# ¿cuando os disteis cuenta que los fachas eran los buenos?



## ominae (13 May 2019)

Supongo que cada persona tendrá una experiencia propia sobre el engaño psicopatico izquierdista que hemos sufrido todos desde la infancia y que ha condicionado toda nuestra opinión sobre el mundo y sobre la historia.

A mi particularmente creo que el descubrimiento que mas me marcó fueron todas las trampas ideologicas sovieticas de la guerra fria, en especial el caso de Joe McCarthy y como le convirtieron en un apestado simplemente porque se dedicaba a luchar contra ellos. La gente con la que yo debatia nunca daban datos sobre lo que ocurrido, solo hablaban con frases hechas tipo "caza de brujas" y constructos similares pero en realidad nadie conocia la historia de la infiltración sovietica en los EEUU.

La guerra civil tambien fue importante, siempre que los psicopatas hablaban de ella lo hacian usando los mismos trucos, recuerdo como me quede a cuadros, despues de leer varios libros sobre la guerra civil, cuando descubri que el PSOE habia dado un golpe de estado en 1934, y que ese hecho en todos los libros que yo habia leido no figuraba o figuraba con otras palabras. Esto fue algo que me dejó durante años pensativo.

Esa misma tactica la usaban para absolutamente todo, por ejemplo recuerdo cuando me enteré de la historia de Rhodesia, un sitio que yo no sabia ni que existia. El otro dia un forero puso la famosa canción y me recordó todo a cuando me enteré de ello hace decadas, porque nadie conoce ese pais? porque demuestra todo lo contrario de lo que ellos pretenden hacer ver. En pocos paises se ve tan claro el fracaso progresista como alli. Luego en el mundo moderno tenemos a venezuela. Este engaño es mucho mas reciente pero es otra vez lo mismo. Recuerdo todos los programas, ahora borradas, de colectivo burbuja hablando de lo grandioso del socialismo del siglo XXI, es siempre lo mismo. Aunque esto ya me pillo en la epoca que ya tenia claro que estas personas eran una gentuza, sin embargo hasta que no descubri la mentalidad psicopatica nunca entendí porque siempre hacian lo mismo, con cada uno de los ejemplos historicos. luego me di cuenta de que esa es la forma natural de actuar del psicopata con sus victimas, es algo intrinseco a su cerebro.

Tambien me dejo alucinado conocer la historia del imperio español en america, en especial la historia de las terribles guerras que prosiguieron a las guerra de la independencia de americana, por ejemplo la guerra de la triple entente, que fue una de las mas sanguinarias de la historia, cuando el imperio siempre tuvo una paz interna y una prosperidad increible.

Las diferencias entre razas tb fue algo que me dejo muy tocado, porque esa información se ha ocultado en toda nuestra formación escolar y aunque esto yo lo descubri muy recientemente fue algo que tb me marcó mucho.

yo personalmente considero a hitler un enfermo mental, un psicotico que tuvo problemas de estomago que le inclinaron hacia una dieta vegetariana y por lo tanto a ser una persona dañina, un poco como el caso de unabomber pero con divisiones acorazadas en vez de cartas bomba. yo no encuentro nada positivo en hitler. Por cierto, los mismos problemas de estomago que tuvo napoleon, dato interesante para analizar la deriva delirante de los dos. Simplemente digo esto para que nadie confunda los ejemplso que doy con el nazismo al que considero un ejemplo decadente, no virtuoso, basicamente por provocar junto a los sovieticos la II guerra mundial y asesinar a miles de personas, cosa que en estos ejemplos que doy, Franco, Imperio Español, Rhodesia, Joe McCarty etc... nunca se produjeron.

me gustaria si tienen tiempo conocer como fue el proceso de alguno de ustedes, porque estoy seguro que muchos han pasado por lo mismo.


----------



## jvega (13 May 2019)

a mi después del pucherazo del 28 de abril la política me suda la polla


----------



## AHA (13 May 2019)

Aquí no hay buenos ni malos espabila. No me gusta la religión, los toros ni las privatizaciones y eso encaja bastante con un "facha" de la españa reciente. Y no por ello voy a tragarme la mierda de la diversidad.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (13 May 2019)

Siempre fueron los buenos, Franco os salvo de ser España una sucursal de los sovieticos que se quedaron nuestro oro.

Mirad en que se convirtio la URSS y como estan todos los regimenes comunestoides.

La izquierda es hambre y miseria, la religion de los parasitos.Pasto de Totalitarismos y destruccion.

Mirad lo que ha convertido la izquierda al hombre y lo que va a convertir europa, un erial del islam caotico multicultural cuencoarrocista.


----------



## ominae (13 May 2019)

AHA dijo:


> Aquí no hay buenos ni malos espabila. No me gusta la religión, los toros ni las privatizaciones y eso encaja bastante con un "facha" de la españa reciente. Y no por ello voy a tragarme la mierda de la diversidad.



claro qeu hay buenos y malos, de hecho tenemos una zona del cerebro especificamente dedicada a procesar la bondad. Si no existiesen buenos y malos seria imposible haber evolucionado asi.


----------



## AHA (13 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> claro qeu hay buenos y malos, de hecho tenemos una zona del cerebro especificamente dedicada a procesar la bondad. Si no existiesen buenos y malos seria imposible haber evolucionado asi.



Claro, todo el mundo piensa que él mismo está en los buenos. Y eso es imposible cuando todos actúan diferente.


----------



## ominae (13 May 2019)

Cylon sano dijo:


> Siempre fueron los buenos, Franco os salvo de ser España una sucursal de los sovieticos que se quedaron nuestro oro.
> 
> Mirad en que se convirtio la URSS y como estan todos los regimenes comunestoides.
> 
> ...



si pero me interesaria saber cuando te diste cuenta de eso. cualquier persona que fuese al colegio durante estos ultimos años es imposible que piense asi de partida, es necesario un proceso de reversión de todas las mentiras y eso es lo que pregunto, como fue el vuestro.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (13 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> si pero me interesaria saber cuando te diste cuenta de eso. cualquier persona que fuese al colegio durante estos ultimos años es imposible que piense asi de partida, es necesario un proceso de reversión de todas las mentiras y eso es lo que pregunto, como fue el vuestro.



Pues desde que tengo uso de razon y sobre todo desde que fui padre y no quiero la mierda que ofrecen de futuro a mis hijos.
LA perspectiva de lo que teniamos y adonde vamos es terrorifica


----------



## ominae (13 May 2019)

AHA dijo:


> Claro, todo el mundo piensa que él mismo está en los buenos. Y eso es imposible cuando todos actúan diferente.



que va, los malos saben que son malos, y les da igual. Es lo que mas te impacta cuando descubres la mentalidad psicopatica. Cuando los rojos inventan mentiras, saben que lo estan haciendo, no es que se crean buenos, es que les da igual cosas como la mentira o el embuste, incluso disfrutan haciendolo. eso es lo verdaderamente increible, que es casi imposible darse cuenta que cerebralmente no son como tu.


----------



## ominae (13 May 2019)

Cylon sano dijo:


> Pues desde que tengo uso de razon y sobre todo desde que fui padre y no quiero la mierda que ofrecen de futuro a mis hijos.



y no recuerdas ningun momento especial en el qeu te diste cuenta que muchas cosas no cuadraban? o algun amigo rojo que se comportaban mal con la gente? a algo asi me refiero. yo recuerdo los momentos que he puesto en el primer post.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (13 May 2019)

A partir de la infiltracion y fracaso del 15M y sobre todo lo confirmado por la izmierda en el proces.


----------



## AHA (13 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> y no recuerdas ningun momento especial en el qeu te diste cuenta que muchas cosas no cuadraban? o algun amigo rojo que se comportaban mal con la gente? a algo asi me refiero. yo recuerdo los momentos que he puesto en el primer post.



Ahora que lo dices, la primera vez que me encontré con unos "Antifa" en la vida hace como 15 años en gijón. Yo iba con dos tias vestido con ropa casual/skate nada politico ni nada raro. Y ahi se me quedaron los 3 gilipollas mirando sin conocerme de nada totalmente agresivos todo el rato que estuve en esa plaza. Como esperando algo para salir a pegarme. Yo hasta ese momento era 100% progre.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 May 2019)

Yo de eso me he dado cuenta desde muy joven. Lo que pasa que lo veía al principio de otro modo:

-La derecha son los buenos, y los eficientes en economia. Y la izquierda es ingenua, y se equivoca porque son cortitos, pero no van a mala fe.

Entonces poco a poco, con los debates que iba teniendo de joven, principalmente de perspectiva liberal, veia como los progres reaccionaban sin argumentos, con insultos o burlas, y simplemente con maniqueismos y evitando que se saliera de lo que tenian guionizado

Empezaba a detestarlos. Y aunque veia ya desde la juventud lo de la Guerra Civil ( y tambien algo distinto lo de las guerras mundiales, que aquí diferimos Ominae), sabia lo que les pasó en EEUU a Joseph McCarthy, James Forrestal, Larry McDonald y a aquellos que hablaran de la infiltracion

Lo que sí ha sido nuevo para mí es el tema de la psicopatía que comentas. Porque es como si lo hubiera visto delante de mis narices toda la vida (he tenido debates contra progres y rojos centenares de veces) y al explicar tú esto es como "coño, es lo que me he encontrado toda la vida y no me he enterado". A mí esta teoria tuya de la psicopatía (que considero completamente cierta, debido a que los "experimetnos" los he sufrido a lo largo de mi vida) la considero algo de lo mas importante que hay que saber y difundir. Y esto es para mí de lo mas chocante que he leído/escuchado en los ultimos tiempos, es como si me hubieras quitado una venda de los ojos. Y considero que haces muy bien repitiendolo y difundiendolo por aqui


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (13 May 2019)

A mí me han llamado nazi facha desde pequeño porque me educaron con rigor, y yo veía el comportamiento de los demás niños y veía falta de hostias. Mucha estupidez y falta de disciplina y consideración. Luego he ido viendo más de lo mismo pero en el mundo adulto. Desde adolescente he ido soltando todo lastre progre que te van metiendo de niño conforme he palpado la realidad (mujeres, socialismo, buenismo en general). Supongo que son cosas que vienen de familia en gran medida, pero tengo amigos de familias izmierdistas que han ido derechizándose poco a poco.


----------



## Brigit (13 May 2019)

Quien tiene miedo a la derecha es porque no conoce bien la izquierda.

Mi caso es más reciente, diría que en los últimos diez años, pero no por ningún acontecimiento en concreto. Estaba yo muy cómoda instalada en el “derecha mala, izquierda buena” y fue simplemente hacer un esfuerzo por ver más allá de lo aparente, tomar distancia, y todo se fue volviendo de otro color. Sin considerarme de derechas pienso que la izquierda actual es la representación de la ruindad, el engaño y la manipulación y no hay nada que odie más que eso.


----------



## ominae (13 May 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Lo que sí ha sido nuevo para mí es el tema de la psicopatía que comentas. Porque es como si lo hubiera visto delante de mis narices toda la vida (he tenido debates contra progres y rojos centenares de veces) y al explicar tú esto es como "coño, es lo que me he encontrado toda la vida y no me he enterado". i



Ese momento "eureka" le pasa a todo el mundo que reconoce el comportamiento psicopatico por primera vez. Yo cuando descubri a la psicopata con la que estuve y recuerdo quedarme dando vueltas por la habitación diciendo "me cago en la puta, me cago en la puta", es un momento acojonante que todo el mundo recuerda porque es como si cambiase en un segundo tu percepción de muchas cosas.

Cuadno el profesor Robert Hare daba sus conferencias en principio no tenia ni idea de si los rasgos que habia recopilado eran correctos o si su teoria valia para algo, pero lo que le dejaba alucinado era que cada vez que daba una charla, al final de la misma siempre se le acercaba alguien en estado de shock con lso ojos abiertos como platos y le decia "oiga pues sabe que yo conozco a alguien exactamente igual a lo que usted describe" y le pasaba en todas las conferencias que daba.

Es un momento brutal que por si solo demuestra que esa persona SI ha estado en contacto con algun psicopata.


----------



## ESC (13 May 2019)

*¿cuando os disteis cuenta que los fachas eran los buenos?*

Ignoro a qué nos referimos con el arquetipo "facha" y desde luego huiría de las ópticas maniqueas, en ese sentido estoy con el forero "AHA".

Dicho esto, entro al juego y afirmo que fue en la universidad. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PD: La psicopatía no es monopolio de aquello que podamos considerar como "la izquierda", aunque su discurso emocional resulte atrayente en aras de la manipulación. Los anglosajones parecen sentir auténtica fascinación y devoción por este tipo de mentalidades, solamente hay que echar un vistazo a sus producciones. 

Se trata de una especie de relación amor/odio, en el momento en el que uno tiene un poco de conocimiento sobre las causas de la psicopatía y sus consecuencias deja de sentir esa fascinación y es repudio lo único que experimenta.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 May 2019)

Durante años me considere de izquierdas (no progre), en mi caso fue la izquierda española la que provoco que dejara de serlo, todo se lo debo al nefasto ZP. Tampoco es que considere a los "fachas" buenos, Aznar por ejemplo me cae como una patada en los cojones, aunque si lo comparas con lo que ha venido despues casi que siento nostalgia.


----------



## D4sser (13 May 2019)

Depredadores humanos en términos sociales = psicópatas.

La mayor parte de la gente no solo no les distinguen, sino que les hacen el juego (quizá a nivel de cerebelo lo detectan y prefieren plegarse a ellos).

Hay en todos los ámbitos, pero sobre todo en están en el PODER. Y efectivamente la izmierda tiene bastantes más, es como si los psicópatas se sintieran atraídos al bolchevismo


----------



## ESC (13 May 2019)

D4sser dijo:


> La mayor parte de la gente no solo no les distinguen, sino que les hacen el juego (quizá a nivel de cerebelo lo detectan y prefieren plegarse a ellos).



Vaya que si les hacen el juego. Los psicópatas con su egoísmo innato y su encanto superficial tienen a toda la sociedad comiendo de su mano.

Podríamos decir que la gente normal, con sus claro/oscuros y sus contradicciones alucinan ante alguien que no muestre dicho duelo interno y supongo que las sociedades pueden presentar cierta tendencia a los rasgos psicopáticos ya que se tienen como referencia.

Cualquier persona puede atravesar una época en la que se envilezca. Solo vele por si mismo y de hecho estamos de lleno en la sociedad del individuo.

Mírense al espejo, somos altamente contradictorios.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoy tengo una fuerte sensación, la sensación de que no represento nada para esta sociedad, la sensación de que esta sociedad no cuenta conmigo y es que el grado de atomización al que hemos llegado es alarmante.

Es la sociedad de los psicópatas y de la preocupación enferma por los aparentes colectivos desfavorecidos, en esa sociedad ni se me desea, ni se me espera.


----------



## hapax (13 May 2019)

Precisamente leyendo burbuja me fui dando cuenta de que la izquierda era/es una mentira. Cómo calentaban la cabeza con problemas inventados y cómo omitían hipócritamente el tema crucial de la vivienda. Sistemáticamente el gobierno y los medios de izquierdas ocultaban datos e informaciones sobre la vivienda. Aquí observaba que la guerrilla de resistencia contra el gran engaño y estafa inmobiliario la formaban en gran medida gentes y medios “fachas”.

Antes y después ha ido habiendo otras disonancias cognitivas como la intolerancia agresiva que manifiestan los izquierdistas (que tanto presumen de tolerantes). Eso no lo vi nunca en gente de derechas (salvo en películas hechas por izquierdistas). 

En manifestaciones antitaurinas observé que los que estaban contra hacer sufrir a los animales se alegraban del sufrimiento de personas e incluso estaban dispuestos a hacerles sufrir ellos mismos. 

Bastante tiempo antes unos protopodemitas se me habían quedado tremendamente indignados cuando, hablando de educación, mencioné que hay gente más inteligente que otra. 

Se horrorizaron. Les parecí Hitler. Me habrían matado. Piensan: “eso es injusto y horrible luego es falso”. Lo justo es que todos seamos iguales por lo tanto todos somos iguales. Entonces yo me consideraba muy de izquierdas y pensé que no tenía nada que ver con esa gente. Pero luego vi que eran prácticamente la norma en la izquierda. 

Podría seguir con muchos detalles. 

Ha sido progresivo, pero burbuja fue bastante importante.


----------



## Al-paquia (13 May 2019)

Se me metió un geta en la casa y no se iba y me di cuenta de que el pensamiento de izquierdas es el mismo que tienen los delincuentes, y yo estaba siendo víctima de mi indefensión aprendida, identidad debilitada.

El delincuente tiene lo que de llama narcisismo patológico, incapacidad de ponerse en consonancia con la realidad social.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (13 May 2019)

Pero el OP no era rojo ?????

AQuí la gente cambia de ideología como de camisa.


----------



## ominae (13 May 2019)

hapax dijo:


> Precisamente leyendo burbuja me fui dando cuenta de que la izquierda era/es una mentira.



yo creo que sin internet es casi imposible llegar a esta conclusión a la que hemos llegado tantas y tantas personas, pienso que el ver la misma forma de actuación en tantos y tantos temas diferentes lleva a mucha gente a desconfiar y a "notar" algo raro. Sabes que hay algo raro pero no aciertas a saber que es, y obviamente internet ha sido clave en todo esto.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Ese momento "eureka" le pasa a todo el mundo que reconoce el comportamiento psicopatico por primera vez. Yo cuando descubri a la psicopata con la que estuve y recuerdo quedarme dando vueltas por la habitación diciendo "me cago en la puta, me cago en la puta", es un momento acojonante que todo el mundo recuerda porque es como si cambiase en un segundo tu percepción de muchas cosas.
> 
> Cuadno el profesor Robert Hare daba sus conferencias en principio no tenia ni idea de si los rasgos que habia recopilado eran correctos o si su teoria valia para algo, pero lo que le dejaba alucinado era que cada vez que daba una charla, al final de la misma siempre se le acercaba alguien en estado de shock con lso ojos abiertos como platos y le decia "oiga pues sabe que yo conozco a alguien exactamente igual a lo que usted describe" y le pasaba en todas las conferencias que daba.
> 
> Es un momento brutal que por si solo demuestra que esa persona SI ha estado en contacto con algun psicopata.



Yo realmente del tema "psicopata" no conozco mucho, pero de politica, sí; y es un sitio del que he tenido muchisimos debates. Y por eso cuando tu anticipas en el foro lo que van a hacer los izquierdistas, me siento identificado. Es decir, yo de algun modo sé que ellos van a reaccionar como tú dices, por experiencia, pero no por sistemizacion. Esto es lo que me ha chocado, y por eso agradezco muchisimo estos vinculos donde explicas esta actitud izquierdista-psicopata. Mas de lo que imaginas, ojala lo hubiese sabido en mis 20s que es cuando mas debatia con esta gente, y con sus reacciones habituales que describes


----------



## acitisuJ (13 May 2019)

Yo fuí de izquierdas (pero no de extrema izquierda tipo Potemos). Me fuí volviendo más a la derecha a raíz de que toda la izquierda defendió el burka cuando hubo la polémica de que el PP propuso prohibir el burka en los espacios públicos, no recuerdo exactamente cuantos años hace de eso. Y luego ya con la GRAN INVASIÓN de Europa por los mal llamados "refugiados" mi giro a la derecha fué total e irreversible.

EDIT:
La polémica del burka fué en 2010. Desde el 2010 dejé de ser de izquierdas.

PP y PSOE se enzarzan por la prohibición del burka


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (13 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> y no recuerdas ningun momento especial en el qeu te diste cuenta que muchas cosas no cuadraban? o algun amigo rojo que se comportaban mal con la gente? a algo asi me refiero. yo recuerdo los momentos que he puesto en el primer post.




Pues mira, difícilmente habrá “un momento”, pero uno de los primeros que recuerdo fue una vez que volvíamos a casa del instituto con un chaval, nos habíamos enterado que era falangista(finales de los 80) y entonces le estábamos recriminando, algo en plan ¿pero como puedes ser facha, como puedes odiar a los pobres y al pueblo y blao blao?

Y nos miró todo extrañado y nos dijo que no conocíamos el falangismo y nos habló de los aspectos sociales del franquismo, y nos quedamos un poco a cuadros, el chaval no parecía estar mintiendo, era un tipo que parecía sacado de una película campirana de los Alpes: grandote, sanote, fuertote, pelo negro corto, piel blanca, pantalones cortos con peto, medias largas...


----------



## D4sser (13 May 2019)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Yo fuí de izquierdas (pero no de extrema izquierda tipo Potemos). Me fuí volviendo más a la derecha a raíz de que toda la izquierda defendió el burka cuando hubo la polémica de que el PP propuso prohibir el burka en los espacios públicos, no recuerdo exactamente cuantos años hace de eso. Y luego ya con la GRAN INVASIÓN de Europa por los mal llamados "refugiados" mi giro a la derecha fué total e irreversible.
> 
> EDIT:
> La polémica del burka fué en 2010. Desde el 2010 dejé de ser de izquierdas.
> ...



Joder no te imagino izmierdista ni en otra galaxia


----------



## D4sser (13 May 2019)

hapax dijo:


> Bastante tiempo antes unos protopodemitas se me habían quedado tremendamente indignados cuando, hablando de educación, mencioné que hay gente más inteligente que otra.
> 
> Se horrorizaron. Les parecí Hitler. Me habrían matado. Piensan: “eso es injusto y horrible luego es falso”. Lo justo es que todos seamos iguales por lo tanto todos somos iguales. Entonces yo me consideraba muy de izquierdas y pensé que no tenía nada que ver con esa gente. Pero luego vi que eran prácticamente la norma en la izquierda.




Típico comportamiento bolchevique. Mira la peli Ciudadano X; un asesino en serie matando niños a mansalva porque la policcía no investigaba. Eso eran asesinatos en serie y en la URSS no podía haber asesinos en serie porque eso solo ocurría en la degeneraada Occidente   Resultado: el asesino en serie seguía matando impunemente


----------



## ESC (13 May 2019)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Yo fuí de izquierdas (pero no de extrema izquierda tipo Potemos). Me fuí volviendo más a la derecha a raíz de que toda la izquierda defendió el burka cuando hubo la polémica de que el PP propuso prohibir el burka en los espacios públicos, no recuerdo exactamente cuantos años hace de eso. Y luego ya con la GRAN INVASIÓN de Europa por los mal llamados "refugiados" mi giro a la derecha fué total e irreversible.
> 
> EDIT:
> La polémica del burka fué en 2010. Desde el 2010 dejé de ser de izquierdas.
> ...



Es curioso cómo proyectamos nuestras ideologías en el vestir.

Recuerdo que dicha polémica generaba una gran frustración en mi al interpretarlo como un duelo entre el "burka contra el bikini". Qué pereza.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Si del especial vínculo entre "izquierda" y psicopatía me percaté durante el período universitario tengo que decir que del problema que representa la psicopatía para la humanidad fui consciente desde una temprana edad.

Un "amigo" de mi infancia es un psicópata de libro. Reconocido por el mismo en algún momento en el que le pille con la guardia baja. Un tipo altamente carismático que ha llegado a CEO de una gran compañía relacionada con el textil. Podría estar horas hablando sobre este sujeto.

Siempre he tenido presente la ceguera circundante sobre esta materia, es por ello que cuando he tratado de señalar a este "amigo" como lo que es, en el entorno cercano, uno se expone a que le miren como si fuese un loco.

Si es que ya lo decía Rousseau, ¿Todos buenos por naturaleza?.

Y como decía Nietzsche camina entre monstruos y te convertirás en uno.


----------



## Martín Marco (13 May 2019)

Estuve militando en círculos cercanos a la CUP allá por 2006-2007 y en Corriente Marxista Revolucionaria allá por 2008-2009. 

El perfil izquierdista de psicópata existe en esos círculos, para qué engañarse. Pero también hay gente bondadosa y empática que está siendo engañada. Sí, aunque no lo parezca, hay gente que quiere salvar los bosques y para ello sigue los consejos del pirómano.

¿Cómo salí de allí? Bueno, es un proceso largo que no viene de un día para otro, en mi caso fue de años.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 May 2019)

De todas formas yo creo que hay 2 temas distintos:

1.-El psicopata en la sociedad (es decir, como actua , en relaciones y en el trabajo)

2.-Los vinculos estos que denuncia Ominae entre psicopatía y la ideologia izquierdista, con sus subversiones, propaganda, mentiras, burlas al rival...

Puede que tengan que ver, pero son 2 temas muy alejados. El primero es un problema de un individuo en sus semejantes. Y puede ser un problema por la suma de "problemas individuales"

Pero el segundo es un problema social realmente gordo. Del primero podrias llegar a librarte en el dia a dia, pero de lo segundo no


----------



## Rockatansky (13 May 2019)

Con 25 años más o menos, cuando cursaba tercero de economía... Empecé a estudiar tarde y siempre fui idealista, es decir: rojo, hasta la médula. Afortunadamente, siempre he sabido contraponer mi idealismo a la realidad formal, analítica y empírica y gracias a ello tomé la pastilla roja, aprendí economía y entendí y acepté la realidad de las cosas. No sólo me sirvio a nivel intelectual sino también pragmático: aprendí que ganar dinero, ser económicamente independiente y vivir bien sin dinero ajeno no solo es bueno para uno mismo sino también para el resto de la sociedad. 

Fui rojo y lo confieso, pero supe rectificar y lo reivindico... 

He visto cosas que no creeríais: Perroflautas impidiendo una conferencia de Steve Jobs al grito de: "Fuera la empresa de la hunibersidad", hijos de empresaurios con duplex en la Bonanova afiliarse a las CUP... Comunistas convencidos de "impecable" trayectoría venderse por un plato de lentejas... Todos estos momentos se perderán como lágrimas en la lluvia en la frenética lucha de los enemigos de la realidad contra loh mercahos y el kapitalijmo.


----------



## Al-paquia (13 May 2019)

Norman Schwarzkopf dijo:


> Estuve militando en círculos cercanos a la CUP allá por 2006-2007 y en Corriente Marxista Revolucionaria allá por 2008-2009.
> 
> El perfil izquierdista de psicópata existe en esos círculos, para qué engañarse. Pero también hay gente bondadosa y empática que está siendo engañada. *Sí, aunque no lo parezca, hay gente que quiere salvar los bosques y para ello sigue los consejos del pirómano.*
> 
> ¿Cómo salí de allí? Bueno, es un proceso largo que no viene de un día para otro, en mi caso fue de años.



Querer salvar el mundo suele ser señal de una autoestima defectuosa -> Narcisismo


----------



## kasper98 (13 May 2019)

Yo me di cuenta en dos motivos.
1 todo es de todos pero yo dirijo....cuidadin
2 el comunismo es hereditario ....corea del norte

Y ya lo remato el marques de galapagar....

La izquierda son terroristas y san se acabo

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Papo de luz (13 May 2019)

AHA dijo:


> Aquí no hay buenos ni malos espabila. No me gusta la religión, los toros ni las privatizaciones y eso encaja bastante con un "facha" de la españa reciente. Y no por ello voy a tragarme la mierda de la diversidad.



por que no te gustan las privatizaciones? piensa que si telefonica siguiera siendo el monopolio de telecomunicación comunicaciones aun navegarias con un modem de 56k.


----------



## brotes_verdes (13 May 2019)

Sinceramente, leyendo sobre la guerra civil cuando me enteré de quien era Calvo Sotelo y cuando lo habian matado. Al dia siguiente Franco/Sanjurjo/etc. dieron el golpe de estado.

Por poner un ejemplo actual, es como si a Casado, Rivera y Abascal les hubiese dicho en el parlamento Pedro Sanchez que los pensaba matar, y que pocos dias despues agentes de la policia nacional encargados de la seguridad de Moncloa hubiesen ido a casa de Casado, le hubiesen metido en un camion y al dia siguiente su cadaver apareciese en la puerta del Sol.

En ese momento me di cuenta de que la historia de que unos militares fascistas habian dado un golpe de estado porque odiaban la democracia (o sea, la historia que los progres venden y que ya se considera como "la verdad") era totalmente falsa.


----------



## Sputnik (13 May 2019)

Nunca fui pogre, seria absurdo teniendo en cuenta mi procedencia social, siempre fui consecuente con ese dato biografico.

Pero si fui durante años tolerante con la izquierda, hasta el punto de tener una relacion con una chica de izquierdas y familia ad hoc, pero de pasta. Aquello me parecia raruno de cojones, pero como estaba buena, era majisima y follaba de cine yo palante.

Termino la relacion despues de 3 años y yo empece a ver a los progres de otra manera, tambien es cierto que iba madurando y probablemente el haber visto a esa familia viviendo a todo trapo y levantando el puño ideologicamente hablando en cualquier cuestion politico-social, me habia trastocado los referentes. WTF! que diria un yankee

A dia de hoy me parecen o retrasados con una masa ideologica informe e incoherente en la cabeza, bien embutida por los medios afines o hijos de puta conocedores del guiso que se traen entre manos sus dirigentes y que buscan pillar cacho gracias a la estulticia de las masas, el lumpen como decian sus mas añejos ideologos. Comisarios siempre haran falta en ese futuro distopico que anhelan.

HIJOS DE PUTA



Edit: La extrema dercha no me parece el paño caliente ideal, pero algo de derechismo (VOX) si conviene dada la amarga tesitura que esta cobrando la vida cotidiana. Hay que reequilibrar la balanza para que el pendulazo no sea tan butal....


----------



## Tartufo (13 May 2019)

Desde que tengo uso de razón me di cuenta que las personas de izquierdas solían ser mentirosas arribistas y envidiosas mientras que los "fachas" eran recios pero nobles y sinceros


----------



## Evangelion (13 May 2019)

Cylon sano dijo:


> Pues desde que tengo uso de razon y sobre todo desde que fui padre y no quiero la mierda que ofrecen de futuro a mis hijos.
> LA perspectiva de lo que teniamos y adonde vamos es terrorifica



Sinceramente no entiendo como alguien con hijos pueda ser de izquierdas en España, no me cabe en la cabeza.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (13 May 2019)

Evangelion dijo:


> Sinceramente no entiendo como alguien con hijos pueda ser de izquierdas en España, no me cabe en la cabeza.



Los de izquierda no tienen hijos, los abortan o sustituyen por animales.Y si tienen hijos son larvas.


----------



## Tacañete (13 May 2019)

Es un proceso lento y gradual que solo se da en personas curiosas, gente que siente interés por multiples asuntos y lee de todo, no solo libros, dedicando mucho tiempo a la información y a la cultura general.

Toda esa información en la cabeza empieza a madurar y al final se empiezan a pillar a los mentirosos y a los manipuladores, después de eso todo viene rodado. Como se ve, es algo totalmente alejado de los gustos y costumbres las masas idiotizadas, por eso tenemos los gobiernos que tenemos.


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (13 May 2019)

Yo siempre fui progre hasta que emigre ,el país al que fui era Bélgica . Allí se despertó mi amor hacia España y sufrí el multiculturalismo . Mano de santo .


----------



## acitisuJ (13 May 2019)

D4sser dijo:


> Joder no te imagino izmierdista ni en otra galaxia



Pues yo hace años votaba al PSOE. E incluso una vez pensé en votar a IU, pero un conocido me dijo que el no iba a votar a IU porque IU no condenaba los atentados de ETA (era cuando ETA asesinaba cada dos por tres), me di cuenta de que era cierto que IU no condenaba los atentados de ETA, por lo que cambié de idea y seguí votando al PSOE. Hasta que me cambié al PP. Y ahora he votado a Vox en las generales y votaré a Vox en las elecciones de este mes.

Yo no me caso con nadie en temas políticos y votaré según crea que es lo correcto.


----------



## Joaquim (13 May 2019)

Yo en la escuela; odiaba a los progres progres, esos hijos de puta (e hijas de puta) soberbios, arrogantes, autoritarios y vividores.... y ellos no paraban de repetirme que los fachas eran mú malos; a lo que yo pensaba, si estos hijos de la gran puta dicen que son malos, algo bueno deben de tener.


----------



## Hannibaal (13 May 2019)

En mi caso durante la adolescencia y primeros años de juventud nunca llegué a ser totalmente izquierdoso ni progre a pesar de que el ambiente familiar y social me inclinara hacia ello, por mi personalidad siempre me repelió algo del izquierdismo, el pensamiento único, la falta de honestidad y bajeza moral que intuía, el buenismo estúpido, etc , yo era mas anarquista que izquierdoso, pero por la familia, el entorno social, la educación pública y los medios de propaganda masiva inevitablemente acabé alienado y decía muchas idioteces de progre e izquiedista aunque no siempre convencido, muchas veces era puro mimetismo, por falta de criterio o para adaptarme en una sociedad progre. 

No hay un momento en el que dejo de ser un izquierdoso progre alienado, es un proceso de varios años desde que tenía sobre 19 años progresivamente hasta los 27, para cuando tenía 27 ya era radicalmente antiprogre y consideraba al socialismo y en definitiva al materialismo historico como ideología criminal. Los libros de historia, filosofía, ese pensador que no conocías y que por puro azar llegas a el, las pruebas que te demuestran la total falsedad de una doctrina, las conversaciones con los rojos sus contradicciones y falta de raciocinio, su miseria y bajeza moral, el anticristianismo radical de unos que hablan como los mas fanáticos religiosos, las experiencias personales que cambian tu punto de vista, el darte cuenta que el mundo va por un camino totalmente equivocado, es un todo que llega poco a poco. Hoy día no es que sea conservador, es que soy reaccionario, por supuesto que según donde hablo debo tener mucho cuidado si no quiero ser calificado de facha o meapilas (lo mas suave) a nazi peligroso.


----------



## Skara (13 May 2019)

Sin Prisa y sin pausa


----------



## Roco39 (13 May 2019)

Mi creencia es que los poilticos tal como los conocemos tienen los dias contados .

Yo me imagino aquellos sacerdotes de civilizaciones antiguas discutiendo si la lluvia , el sol o cualquier otra cosa era en funcion de sus propias acciones y creencias , el Sol alimentado por dioses que ellos satisfacian bla bla bla , con este sacerdote llueve mas que con aquel bla bla bla

Hoy veriamos absurdas estas discusiones , porque sabemos que es la lluvia y que la produce , el Sol y que lo alimenta .

La ausencia de un debate cientifico entre los politicos no es casual , donde cada uno suelta su rollo sin saber ni lo que dice , lo de la Izquierda es especialmente grave , porque detras de hay farfolla demagogica , e ignorancia a kilos .
El dia que sepamos cuales son las leyes básicas que mueven la economia y la Sociedad se acabaron las ideologias . Sabremos si subir el SMI por ley es bueno o malo y punto .Si los impuestos son buenos o malos y punto . y asi sucesivamente con cualquier media y de sus consecuencias

Por ejemplo perseguir , juzgar o cualquier cosa que impida los intercambios voluntarios (a mi modo de ver la célula básica de la sociedad) va en contra de ella misma , por desgracia hay millones de ejemplos de esto a diario .

Saludos


----------



## Bifaz23 (13 May 2019)

Cuando salí del centro de adoctrinamiento superior (universidad) y comencé a pensar por mi mismo. Los sablazos en la nómina, vía impuestos, también fue un buen ostión de realidad.


----------



## Joaquim (13 May 2019)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Sinceramente, leyendo sobre la guerra civil cuando me enteré de quien era Calvo Sotelo y cuando lo habian matado. Al dia siguiente Franco/Sanjurjo/etc. dieron el golpe de estado.
> 
> Por poner un ejemplo actual, es como si a Casado, Rivera y Abascal les hubiese dicho en el parlamento que los pensaba matar, y que pocos dias despues agentes de la policia nacional encargados de la seguridad de Moncloa hubiesen ido a casa de Casado, le hubiesen metido en un camion y al dia siguiente su cadaver apareciese en la puerta del Sol.
> 
> En ese momento me di cuenta de que la historia de que unos militares fascistas habian dado un golpe de estado porque odiaban la democracia (o sea, la historia que los progres venden y que ya se considera como "la verdad") era totalmente falsa.



Como la que nos contaron del Golpe de Estado de los Bolcheviques en la URSS; que en los libros de texto de História de la escuela constaba como "La Revolución Rusa del pueblo contra los Zares".... otra falsedad histórica, otra mas, que nos metieron de niños los hijos de puta de los "maestros" de escuela en la EGB.


----------



## ingeniata (13 May 2019)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> A mí me han llamado nazi facha desde pequeño porque me educaron con rigor, y yo veía el comportamiento de los demás niños y veía falta de hostias. Mucha estupidez y falta de disciplina y consideración. Luego he ido viendo más de lo mismo pero en el mundo adulto. Desde adolescente he ido soltando todo lastre progre que te van metiendo de niño conforme he palpado la realidad (mujeres, socialismo, buenismo en general). Supongo que son cosas que vienen de familia en gran medida, pero tengo amigos de familias izmierdistas que han ido derechizándose poco a poco.



Algo muy similar me pasó a mi


----------



## Gárgolo (13 May 2019)

Si ignoras lo que pasó antes de que nacieras, siempre serás un niño. (Cicerón)


----------



## Aristocles (13 May 2019)

A los 16 años.

En historia dimos un tema entero sobre "el nazismo y el fascismo", dedicado a contarnos lo malos que eran los fachas. Al final había una sección de "en la actualidad" y decían que Alianza Nacional era un partido nazi que buscaba imponer sus ideas por medio de la violencia.

Al poco tiempo vi que había un mítin de AN en una ciudad algo cercana así que me acerqué en tren y vi que hablaron de manera educada, expusieron sus ideas y se despidieron con un viva España después de decir que nadie hiciera uso de la violencia para que no pudieran decir nada malo de ellos.

Cuando expuse lo sucedido en clase y comenté lo diferente que era la realidad de lo que decía el libro la profesora entró en cólera y "se desentendió" del contenido del libro, el que supuestamente era "la verdad" y decía todo lo que había pasado.

Desde entonces tengo claro quienes son unos cerdos mentirosos sin escrúpulos, y ahora soy yo el profesor


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 May 2019)

La primera vez que vote fue en las autonomicas de 2003 y lo hice por Izquierda Unida. Volvi a votarlos en las generales de 2004 y en las siguientes autonomicas, tambien recuerdo que cuando Bush fue reelegido en 2004 me lleve un gran chasco. En 2008 algo hizo clic en mi cabeza y fui "derechizandome". Recuerdo que fue entonces cuando empezaron a darnos el coñazo con Obama, y yo ya detecte entonces que era un fraude. Ahora voto a Vox, y lo seguire haciendo mientras no me den motivos para lo contrario, y es curioso porque si Podemos se hubiera fundado 10 años antes probablemente les hubiera votado. Para que veais que de las sectas se puede salir.


----------



## D4sser (13 May 2019)

Roco39 dijo:


> Mi creencia es que los poilticos tal como los conocemos tienen los dias contados .
> 
> Yo me imagino aquellos sacerdotes de civilizaciones antiguas discutiendo si la lluvia , el sol o cualquier otra cosa era en funcion de sus propias acciones y creencias , el Sol alimentado por dioses que ellos satisfacian bla bla bla , con este sacerdote llueve mas que con aquel bla bla bla
> 
> ...



Gran símil, nunca lo había enfocado así. Les llamaba putos charlatanes vendedores de crecepelo, pero asociarles a los antiguos "chamanes" no se me había ocurrido


----------



## Tacañete (13 May 2019)

Hannibaal dijo:


> En mi caso durante la adolescencia y primeros años de juventud nunca llegué a ser totalmente izquierdoso ni progre a pesar de que el ambiente familiar y social me inclinara hacia ello, por mi personalidad siempre me repelió algo del izquierdismo, el pensamiento único, la falta de honestidad y bajeza moral que intuía, el buenismo estúpido, etc , yo era mas anarquista que izquierdoso, pero por la familia, el entorno social, la educación pública y los medios de propaganda masiva inevitablemente acabé alienado y decía muchas idioteces de progre e izquiedista aunque no siempre convencido, muchas veces era puro mimetismo, por falta de criterio o para adaptarme en una sociedad progre.
> 
> No hay un momento en el que dejo de ser un izquierdoso progre alienado, es un proceso de varios años desde que tenía sobre 19 años progresivamente hasta los 27, para cuando tenía 27 ya era radicalmente antiprogre y consideraba al socialismo y en definitiva al materialismo historico como ideología criminal. Los libros de historia, filosofía, ese pensador que no conocías y que por puro azar llegas a el, las pruebas que te demuestran la total falsedad de una doctrina, las conversaciones con los rojos sus contradicciones y falta de raciocinio, su miseria y bajeza moral, el anticristianismo radical de unos que hablan como los mas fanáticos religiosos, las experiencias personales que cambian tu punto de vista, el darte cuenta que el mundo va por un camino totalmente equivocado, es un todo que llega poco a poco. Hoy día no es que sea conservador, es que soy reaccionario, por supuesto que según donde hablo debo tener mucho cuidado si no quiero ser calificado de facha o meapilas (lo mas suave) a nazi peligroso.



Mas o menos igual que tú, mas anarquista que izquierdista aunque alienado por los medios de comunicación a los que seguía obsesiva y compulsivamente. Yo podía comprar dos o tres periodicos los domingos y uno diario o ver tres telediarios seguidos. La estupidez me duró mas, mas o menos hasta los treinta y cinco, ahí me pilló de lleno la burbuja inmobiliaria y estuve tan jodido y frustrado por necesitar comprar y no querer ser estafado (al final no compré) que me encontré este foro de pura casualidad buscando en google "burbuja inmobiliaria".

A partir de ahí todo cambió, di rienda suelta a mi gusto por la culturilla y empecé a leer cosas sobre las que no tenía ni idea y que nunca había leído en todos esos mass mierdas de izquierda, y de "derechita cobarde", que devoraba anteriormente (había material de sobra). La comparación entre los dos contextos era brutal, comparar información obtenida a través de un debate libre no manipulado con intoxicación y propaganda es demoledor para los mas mierdas, y tenía con que comparar, toda la basura que había leído durante años.

Aunque me dí de alta en el foro en 2013, lo leía intensamente desde 2007/8, es simplemente que había tanta información y yo tenía tan poco que aportar que no sentía necesidad de escribir. Luego bloquearon la posibilidad de ver videos y enlaces para los no logueados y me inscribí. La verdad es que el foro ha perdido a muchísima gente valiosa desde aquellos años, todos los grandes se han largado y la calidad de la información se ha hundido.


----------



## Perrito juguetón (13 May 2019)

No sé quién es mejor en lo personal entre Jürgen Klopp y Juanma Lillo. Lo que sí tengo muy claro es a quién preferiría como entrenador de mi equipo, y que tampoco necesité mucho tiempo ni esfuerzo para llegar a esa conclusión. 

Ahora bien, entiendo a los familiares, amigos o personas cuya nómina depende de formar parte del equipo técnico de Lillo que defiendan públicamente a su candidato, y tienen mi más sentido respeto. 

(Creo que se entiende la metáfora)


----------



## apocalippsis (13 May 2019)

Pues nose cuando me di cuenta, porque despues de la pestilencia del Ansar, lo nunca visto en esta democracia me da a mi que el facha acabo muerto. Pero para cagarse en este puto sistema de mierda algo habra que hacer.........


----------



## chemarin (13 May 2019)

AHA dijo:


> Claro, todo el mundo piensa que él mismo está en los buenos. Y eso es imposible cuando todos actúan diferente.



No sé si te entiendo bien, ¿quieres decir que no existen el bien y el mal? He notado durante años de observación, que las personas que creen que no existe el bien y el mal, la verdad y la mentira, lo bello y lo feo, y en general que lo relativizan (como parece hacer AHA) SON PSICÓPATAS, y es que no falla.


----------



## antiparkista (13 May 2019)

Yo nunca he sido de izquierdas, jamás. Nunca me gustó el feismo ni su anti estética. Fui a un colegio concertado y alguno que otro iba de rojo por la vida, pero no lo considerábamos alguien “válido”. He sido siempre muy inquieto culturalmente y cuando entré en la facultad pública pensé que al menos allí, aunque fuesen de izquierdas, encontraría gente interesada como yo por el arte o la literatura y fue todo lo contrario. Una masa borreguil izquierdista y los supuestos interesados en algo más, psicópatas y ególatras sin el menor sentido crítico.

Siempre se dice que la derecha no sabe comunicar ni hacer bien la propaganda, pero no se analiza el por qué. La única razón es la psicopatía de la izquierda: les lleva a retorcer el mensaje, a darle mil vueltas, a que parezca lo que no es, a mentir en definitiva. En la derecha si se miente es con conocimiento de causa y en buena parte de ella, con sentimiento de culpa judeocristiana. Es por eso que “no se le da bien”. Es como pedirle a un blanco que le gane los 100 metros lisos a un negro. Simplemente no está diseñado para ello.


----------



## Pollepolle (13 May 2019)

Yo me di cuenta que eran los 'buenos' y tambien los MAS RETRASADOS.


----------



## Talosgüevos (13 May 2019)

Yo realmente no creo que sean los buenos, lo que pasa es que viendo el nivel del otro bando entre PSOES, ROJOS DE MIERDA, SepaRatas... pues prefiero a los fachas


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección


----------



## ESC (13 May 2019)

chemarin dijo:


> No sé si te entiendo bien, ¿quieres decir que no existen el bien y el mal? He notado durante años de observación, que las personas que creen que no existe el bien y el mal, la verdad y la mentira, lo bello y lo feo, y en general que lo relativizan (como parece hacer AHA) SON PSICÓPATAS, y es que no falla.



Me doy por aludido, se puede hablar de ética y de el bien y el mal.

Pero sin embargo hay que tener cuidado con el maniqueismo aplicado a dicotomías falsas como puede ser la izquierda y la derecha.

Lo suyo es que responda el forero en cuestión.


----------



## Alcazar (13 May 2019)

Militante de un grupúsculo comunista desde los 16 a los 18 años. Ahí hice un máster de mentes psicópatas progres, y desarrolle un miedo cerval por todo lo que oliera a izquierda, y una gran simpatia por todo lo oliera a derecha. 

Del poder manipulador de la izquierda me di cuenta estudiando la guerra civil y años precedentes. A un altercado con muertos protagonizado por la derecha se les denomina masacres o matanzas, a los hechos por los rojos, "sucesos", que además son minimizado y justificados.

Una vez fui a un acto conmemorativo sobre los sucesos de Casas Viejas (el prócer rojo Azaña ordeno matar a todos los hombres capaces de portar armas de una aldea en represalia por un levantamiento anarquista), y la concejala sociata que lo presentaba hablo como si lo hubiera hecho Franco. Nadie le corrigió.


----------



## ominae (13 May 2019)

Podéis observar la cantidad de gente que hace la conversión izquierda hacia la derecha y la escasa gente que hace la contraria.

Esto solo puede explicarse desde el engaño, un engaño planificado y que utiliza todo tipo de trucos emotivos y vinculaciones emocionales, si no sería literalmente imposible que existiese una diferencia tan grande entre las personas que con el tiempo pasan a ser de derechas o anti izquierdistas y las que pasan a ser de izquierdas.


----------



## Quarrel (13 May 2019)

fueron varios factores:
-cuando fui a la universidad (iba a hacer licenciatura sociales) y había un maestro que nos hizo leer 1984, rebelión en la granja y un mundo felíz
-tiempo después retorné ocasionalmente a la iglesia
-comencé a leer información financiera
-debido al trabajo andaba oyendo radio y viendo noticieros
-al ver las leyes que aprobaban las cortes con respaldo de gobierno (sobre temas de genero/lgbt) 
inmediatamente opté a votar lo que comúnmente se llama ultra-derecha
-luego, desde las votaciones de octubre de 2015 comencé a identificar la amenaza del globalismo y
detestar a los cobardes agentes de desinformación y comencé a frecuentar canales
de youtube desde que ganó trump (fundamentalmente tlv1 de salbuchi) además de información geopolítica,
hasta hace 2 veranos atrás todavía toleraba a los liberales y la democracia,
actualmente quisiera aplicar a ingeniero industrial, quizás después sea determinante y desde nuestras naciones
logremos reconstruir las convicciones que forman civilizaciones.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> si pero me interesaria saber cuando te diste cuenta de eso. cualquier persona que fuese al colegio durante estos ultimos años es imposible que piense asi de partida, es necesario un proceso de reversión de todas las mentiras y eso es lo que pregunto, como fue el vuestro.



pues mira, me has hecho reflexionar. 
Yo siempre fuí progre. Desde adolescente adopté toda la ideología progresista sin ser tampoco muy consciente del lavado de cerebro generalizado
Simplemente que era lo normal . Era normal abortar y divorciarse . Normal todo lo que hoy se considera normal, hasta que ves las consecuencias. 
Lo extraño es que haya tanta gente que siga ciega, que no quiera abrir los ojos de quienes son los que promueven todo aquello que lleva a la destrucción y la ruina de la sociedad, al enfrentamiento entre las personas , a la pérdida de calidad de vida, son los que invitan al placer inmediato sin tener en cuenta la felicidad futura.


----------



## The Sentry (13 May 2019)

Si de verdad pensáis que los buenos son los de un extremo o los de otro, no me extraña que ganara el psoez las elecciones. Algún día levantaremos cabeza y el guerracivilismo de ambos lados serán igualmente penados por ley civil y penal.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Podéis observar la cantidad de gente que hace la conversión izquierda hacia la derecha y la escasa gente que hace la contraria.
> 
> Esto solo puede explicarse desde el engaño, un engaño planificado y que utiliza todo tipo de trucos emotivos y vinculaciones emocionales, si no sería literalmente imposible que existiese una diferencia tan grande entre las personas que con el tiempo pasan a ser de derechas o anti izquierdistas y las que pasan a ser de izquierdas.



Una excepcion a lo que dices seria Vestringe, que hace 40 años era la mano derecha de Fraga y ahora es podemita. A mi personalmente es un tio que me desconcierta, hace como diez años elaboro un informe alertando de los peligros de la inmigracion y sin embargo ahora apoya a un partido que defiende las fronteras abiertas, mientras simpatiza con el FN frances y durante la campaña electoral yanqui se le notaba que queria que ganara Trump aunque no lo apoyaba explicitamente. La verdad es que es todo un personaje.


----------



## chemarin (13 May 2019)

El hilo es muy interesante, pero no tiendo a estar del todo de acuerdo con @ominae. Estoy de acuerdo en que los dirigentes de la izquierda son psicópatas, me refiero a los altos mandos, en el pasado, por ejemplo, Marx, Lenin, Stalin, Trotski, y algunos más, y en el presente por ejemplo Pedro Sánchez, es que se le nota mucho, en general se les nota por un ansia desmedida de Poder. Ahora bien, dicho eso, hay que tener cautela y no meter a la gente corriente de izquierdas en el mismo saco, pues la mayoría de ellos son muy ignorantes y si conocieran de verdad la historia de la izquierda se quedarían pasmados. Un indicio claro de lo que digo es que los psicópatas en el Poder se preocupan muchísimo de que la gente normal no conozca lo que realmente pasó, en el caso de España se da especialmente con el tema de la guerra civil, cambiando las cosas, mintiendo y ocultando para que la gente no sepa lo que pasó. No hace mucho un gilipuertas que trabaja conmigo (progre subnormal) me hablaba de la represión de Franco en la "revolución" de Asturias del 34. Me costó un poco que se diera cuenta que se trataba de un golpe de estado y que Franco se limitó a cumplir las órdenes que le dio el gobierno republicano. El muy gilipuertas empezó a balbucear porque nunca nadie le había hecho ver eso.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (13 May 2019)

Yo siempre me acuerdo de un Tag que se veía antes en este subforo.
"Facha muerto abono para el huerto."


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 May 2019)

Lo de la guerra civil española es el unico caso que yo sepa en que la historia la escriben los perdedores en lugar de los vencedores. Spain is different.


----------



## dosuno (13 May 2019)

Hoy a las 19:23  


 
   
 
 Añadir marcador 
 
  #1


----------



## supra23 (13 May 2019)

La pregunta es, a qué llamamos facha? Los comunistas clásicos odiados por los progres como Santiago Armesillas son fachas? Felix Rodrigo Mora o Un tío Blanco hetero es facha? los libertarios minarquistas o anarcocapitalistas son fachas? Lo digo porque entre todo lo que no es progre hay muchas diferencias.


----------



## Tacañete (13 May 2019)

Walter_Sobchak dijo:


> Una excepcion a lo que dices seria Vestringe, que hace 40 años era la mano derecha de Fraga y ahora es podemita. A mi personalmente es un tio que me desconcierta, hace como diez años elaboro un informe alertando de los peligros de la inmigracion y sin embargo ahora apoya a un partido que defiende las fronteras abiertas, mientras simpatiza con el FN frances y durante la campaña electoral yanqui se le notaba que queria que ganara Trump aunque no lo apoyaba explicitamente. La verdad es que es todo un personaje.



Ese no vale, es político en busca de acomodo, o sea, gente poco recomendable.


----------



## notedebts (13 May 2019)

Igual suena raro pero que yo recuerde nunca pensé que los fachas eran los malos. 

Cuando de chaval leía documentos, libros o recortes de periódicos de la época franquista o veía en televisión programas antiguos y los comparaba con el momento que estaba viviendo, siempre sentía que eran mas "nobles" o me aportaban algo que no me aportaban los de ese momento. Es algo difícil de explicar, pero sabía de alguna forma que los valores y las personas de esas épocas pasadas eran mejores que las más modernas. Aunque si que es verdad que muchas veces me sentía hasta mal de pensar que me gustaban cosas de esa época tan denostada.

Eso hablando de la guerra civil, pero si hablamos del imperio español, por ejemplo, nunca entendía como alguien podía criticar una cosa así. Siempre me ha parecido algo bello que un país pudiera realizar una labor como esa y me parecía de locos que hubiera gente a la que no se lo pareciera.

Después descubrí su teoría psicopático-política y entendí todo eso que por instinto llevaba pensando mucho tiempo. No tengo ninguna duda de que es correcta en su mayoría y estoy de acuerdo con otro forero en que debería usted intentar comunicarla a la mayor gente posible.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 May 2019)

antiparkista dijo:


> Yo nunca he sido de izquierdas, jamás. Nunca me gustó el feismo ni su anti estética. Fui a un colegio concertado y alguno que otro iba de rojo por la vida, pero no lo considerábamos alguien “válido”. He sido siempre muy inquieto culturalmente y cuando entré en la facultad pública pensé que al menos allí, aunque fuesen de izquierdas, encontraría gente interesada como yo por el arte o la literatura y fue todo lo contrario. Una masa borreguil izquierdista y los supuestos interesados en algo más, psicópatas y ególatras sin el menor sentido crítico.
> 
> Siempre se dice que la derecha no sabe comunicar ni hacer bien la propaganda, pero no se analiza el por qué. La única razón es la psicopatía de la izquierda: les lleva a retorcer el mensaje, a darle mil vueltas, a que parezca lo que no es, a mentir en definitiva. En la derecha si se miente es con conocimiento de causa y en buena parte de ella, con sentimiento de culpa judeocristiana. Es por eso que “no se le da bien”. Es como pedirle a un blanco que le gane los 100 metros lisos a un negro. Simplemente no está diseñado para ello.



Muy buena exposición. Es tan descabellado y contradictorio el discurso progre, navega entre tantas contradicciones que nunca está seguro si toman a los demás por tontos o si los tontos son ellos. 

Algunos temas rechinan tantísimo que no hay por donde cogerlos , las criaturitas en el vientre de la Montero , al día siguiente de arengar a las argentinas por el aborto libre. 
La prostitución ¿ un derecho de mujeres libres o una violación de mujeres esclavas ?
Ya el feminismo y todas las patrañas que se inventan, ya es de locos de atar. 
por no hablar del rollo niñas con pene y transexuales y toda esa panoplia de chifladuras.

Curiosamente me estoy dando cuenta que mucho de lo que les define se circunscribe alrededor del sexo. 

" menos sexo e mais traballar "


----------



## Walter Sobchak (13 May 2019)

Tacañete dijo:


> Ese no vale, es político en busca de acomodo, o sea, gente poco recomendable.



Que yo sepa Vestringe no tiene ningun cargo en Podemos y a estas alturas tiene la vida resuelta. No creo que lo haga porque este buscando pillar cacho.


----------



## aldebariano (13 May 2019)

Para mi no existen los fachos ni la izquierda. Sólo existen los retrasados mentales, los hijos de puta y el sentido común.


----------



## Limón (13 May 2019)

Yo gracias a mi abuelo que era Vieja Guardia y fascista orgulloso. No solamente odiaba a los rojos sino que se reia de ellos.
Me pasaba las tardes con el hablando y me regalo Almas Ardiendo y otros libros.


----------



## marvelous mambo (13 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Podéis observar la cantidad de gente que hace la conversión izquierda hacia la derecha y la escasa gente que hace la contraria.
> 
> Esto solo puede explicarse desde el engaño, un engaño planificado y que utiliza todo tipo de trucos emotivos y vinculaciones emocionales, si no sería literalmente imposible que existiese una diferencia tan grande entre las personas que con el tiempo pasan a ser de derechas o anti izquierdistas y las que pasan a ser de izquierdas.



Siempre lo he dicho

Para que se mantenga la izmierda EN TODOS LOS MEDIOS GRANDES se debe de adoctrinar 24/7

Cualquier persona sin adoctrinamiento progre sería "un facha"


----------



## Billy Ray (13 May 2019)

Mi proceso fué corto, y se limitó a comprobar como se limpiaban el culo en Cataluña con todo su puto fraude de discurso marxista igualitarista y de defensa de la clase trabajadora en igualdad, al hacerlo encajar con el nacionalismo burgués fascista y nazi.


----------



## Nzoc (13 May 2019)

A los 17-18 cuando me di cuenta de lo subnormal del eje izquierda-derecha y comencé a informarme mejor sobre los sucesos acontecidos en el siglo pasado... profundizando:

Nací y crecí en una familia comunistoide troskista (de lo peor)... llegaba a creerme las mentiras que me contaban durante las cenas familiares y durante los años mas jóvenes de la adolescencia llegue yo mismo a identificarme como "comunista" sin entender de lo que se trataba... Pero también estuve expuesto a su psicopatía, su maltrato al que piensa diferente o ven como "débil", su facilidad para adaptarse a las modas del Sistema cual camaleón (¿¡Como es que esto no les causa un cortocircuito interno!?)

Luego comencé a plantearme las verdaderas intenciones del feminismo y demás mierdas que empezaban a impregnar mi colegio con sus cartelitos propagandísticos (a estas siempre les tuve el ojo encima aún sin saber como funcionaban las cosas, mi intuición me decía que algo no andaba bien)...

De ahí pase a foros masculinistas (Misandria.info, Taringa, y otros) y de ahí hasta aquí donde me encontré con 1.001 teorías alternativas e información que no había oído jamás... lo demás es historia.

Puedo verificar de primera mano la teoría psicopática-izquierdista, esta gente es mala hierba, que no os la vendan.


----------



## Joseba Jonazo (13 May 2019)

AHA dijo:


> Aquí no hay buenos ni malos espabila. No me gusta la religión, los toros ni las privatizaciones y eso encaja bastante con un "facha" de la españa reciente. Y no por ello voy a tragarme la mierda de la diversidad.



Yo creo que España no es de extremos. Ha ganado la izmierda por que se ha vendido lo de que viene el lobo de toda la vida. Vox, como ya he dicho varias veces, no iba a tener mayoría absoluta, y en un gobierno de derechas con C's y PP no iba a conseguir ni de coña el 90% de las cosas que pide pero sí suavizar muchas de ellas.


----------



## Petruska (14 May 2019)

Estamos VENDIDOS...con los unos y con los otros....cómo podéis ser tan inocentes de creeros las patrañas de uno y otro bando político?

VENDIDOS y JODIDOS...y NO hay solución


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (14 May 2019)

Yo en la época de ZP con FJL. 
Al principio alucinaba pero fui cayendo en las cosas que contaba. 
En esa misma época con Gustavo Bueno.


----------



## Nzoc (14 May 2019)

Si, adoptarán todo slogan que resulte útil a su asquerosa misión de destruir Europa y a sus descendientes... aunque mueran en el proceso, lo peor es que creo que la mayoría no es consciente de lo que está haciendo, son solo malos bichos sin raciocinio real salvo para manipular a otros.

Son esbirros de demonio.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (14 May 2019)

Lo de la guerra civil es curioso, porque yo durante mucho tiempo me tragué esa leyenda que vendía la cultura en sus libros y en sus películas que idealizaba la republica hasta límites increíbles, y más curioso es que porque siempre se ha dicho que la historia la escriben los que ganan, pero aquí el poder cultural de la izquierda siempre ha sido hegemónico, y eso acaba calando en muchas cabecitas. Además suele ser un pensamiento más de las vísceras, poco meditado y que encuentra un filón en la gente joven. Después tienen que pasar unos años hasta que uno se cae del guindo, …, pero nadie escarmienta en cabeza ajena.


----------



## Andrew Blaze (14 May 2019)

Cylon sano dijo:


> Siempre fueron los buenos, Franco os salvo de ser España una sucursal de los sovieticos que se quedaron nuestro oro.
> 
> Mirad en que se convirtio la URSS y como estan todos los regimenes comunestoides.
> 
> ...



Franco trajo a los moros violadores de vuelta y Stalin le dio a Rusia misiles nucleares y ganó la carrera espacial.


----------



## Zelofan (14 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Supongo que cada persona tendrá una experiencia propia sobre el engaño psicopatico izquierdista que hemos sufrido todos desde la infancia y que ha condicionado toda nuestra opinión sobre el mundo y sobre la historia.
> 
> A mi particularmente creo que el descubrimiento que mas me marcó fueron todas las trampas ideologicas sovieticas de la guerra fria, en especial el caso de Joe McCarthy y como le convirtieron en un apestado simplemente porque se dedicaba a luchar contra ellos. La gente con la que yo debatia nunca daban datos sobre lo que ocurrido, solo hablaban con frases hechas tipo "caza de brujas" y constructos similares pero en realidad nadie conocia la historia de la infiltración sovietica en los EEUU.
> 
> ...




Pues basicamente los mismos que tu añadiendo la farsa de podemos al cual no le llege a votar pero estuve un año creyendo en ellos y en mi opinion es la obra de lo que los servicios de inteligencia junto con gobierno pueden hacer en el siglo XXI, ahora que al principio me lo tragué enterito y me ilusioné.

Lo del imperio español me e dado cuenta mas reciente hace menos de 1 año. Recomiendo el libro de Maria Elvira Roca Varela, imperofobia y leyenda negra. No tiene desperdicio. 

La masoneria apareció en 1717 con el objetivo de destruir España y siguen hasta hoy en dia !! es increible lo grandes que eramos.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (14 May 2019)

Cuando entré en la universidad, no llevo muy bien lo de ser sujeto de ningún tipo de adoctrinamiento.


----------



## zapatitos (14 May 2019)

¿Es aquí el confesionario de los cerdos?


----------



## Alois Schicklgruber (14 May 2019)

La verdadera y definitiva red pill es despertar de las mentiras del antiamericanismo y el anticapitalismo de cuño europeo.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (14 May 2019)

Yo no creo que unos sean necesariamente más buenos que otros, tan sólo que hay una forma de ver la vida que genera hambre, miseria y represión y otra que (bien gestionada) trae prosperidad y libertad. Pero es una cuestión de sumar 2+2 y deducir consecuencias lógicas.

Entre los rojos y progres hay mucho psicópata, de acuerdo. Pero también hay mucho lobotomizado que en el fondo cree que está haciendo lo mejor para el mundo y no tiene nada de maldad. Asimismo, tampoco faltan psicópatas entre las clases dirigentes de la derecha (la política en general es un caldo de cultivo perfecto para un psicópata). 

Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nx- (14 May 2019)

Cuantos veces habre leido "si esto lo llega a hacer alguien de derechas o un hombre blanco la que se habria armado" o "si estas declaraciones las hace uno del pp arderia troya" y es verdad pero es que les da igual. Son jodidos psicopatas aunque diferenciaria entre los que saben de que va el rollo y los estupidos que se las creen. La izquierda actual tiene demasiadas contradicciones como para que alguien medianamente informado las apoye. Salvo que sea un psicopata o viva de las paguitas del psoe, o las dos cosas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 May 2019)

Hablaba alguien de los países de la órbita soviética Albania, Bulgaria, Checoslovaquia, Hungría, Polonia, la República Democrática Alemana, Rumanía ... ¿ qué queda de la mentalidad comunista ? ¿ quedaron escarmentados ? que piensan los actuales habitantes de esos países ? son progres tirando a la izquierda como Venezuela, Argentina, España ...? 

Aunque el marxismo está disfrazado de progresismo, la caída del muro de Berlín supuso que la Alemania Comunista invadiese el resto de Europa, de hecho Merkel, es de allá , y se ha venido para aquí ...


----------



## Chapapote1 (14 May 2019)

Con la llegada de Zapatero al poder.


----------



## Signatus (14 May 2019)

La izquierda progre endófoba y la derecha neoliberal son la misma basura masona-globalista.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (14 May 2019)

Cuando me hice un perfil en Twitter hace un par de años y los borregos indepes me llamaban facha, entonces supe que los fachas somos los buenos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 May 2019)

Jhon "Rabo" dijo:


> Cuando me hice un perfil en Twitter hace un par de años y los borregos indepes me llamaban facha, entonces supe que los fachas somos los buenos.



Has dado en el clavo. 
Cuando los que están en tu contra, son profundamente subnormales, sabes que estás en lo cierto


----------



## cuatroC (14 May 2019)

Ya lo han hecho, en realidad. Ya te critican si osas describir al islamismo y sus atrocidades, porque ya están sometidos a él.
No islamistas, sino dhimmis.
Dhimmi - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Gente sometida que paga la yizia, el tributo a los dominadores. Eso son las paguitas y las defienden.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (14 May 2019)

A mí me educaron en una casa tradicional carlista. Mis abuelos lucharon contra el comunismo.
Y no, no soy un beato, pero si cristiano.


----------



## Linthor (14 May 2019)

Chapahai dijo:


> Con la llegada de Zapatero al poder.



A mí también fue que hasta el desastre Zetaparo que no pude ver el peligro real que representan. En mi adolescencia y primera juventud fui un idealista empedernido, y aún hoy en mi madurez ya madura, tengo que estar alerta porque algo siempre me queda. 
Pero es que aquello me superó, ver a un desgobierno de la vergüenza comandado por un narcisista y una cohorte de ministros a cada cual más inepto, entonces fue que pude ver que un político podía llevar a un país entero a la ruina, y no sólo económica, sino moral y social también. 

Y aquí que aún seguimos con el Viruelo Fraudez que no es más que un Zparo 2.0 pero increíblemente el más desvergonzado de todos los desvergonzados que han podido pisar la Moncloa, que fue el más votado el pasado 28A.


----------



## Szadek (14 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Supongo que cada persona tendrá una experiencia propia sobre el engaño psicopatico izquierdista que hemos sufrido todos desde la infancia y que ha condicionado toda nuestra opinión sobre el mundo y sobre la historia.
> 
> A mi particularmente creo que el descubrimiento que mas me marcó fueron todas las trampas ideologicas sovieticas de la guerra fria, en especial el caso de Joe McCarthy y como le convirtieron en un apestado simplemente porque se dedicaba a luchar contra ellos. La gente con la que yo debatia nunca daban datos sobre lo que ocurrido, solo hablaban con frases hechas tipo "caza de brujas" y constructos similares pero en realidad nadie conocia la historia de la infiltración sovietica en los EEUU.
> 
> ...



- Los fachas son buenos, y la nieve sabe a azúcar.


----------



## Linthor (14 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Podéis observar la cantidad de gente que hace la conversión izquierda hacia la derecha y* la escasa gente que hace la contraria.*
> 
> Esto solo puede explicarse desde el engaño, un engaño planificado y que utiliza todo tipo de trucos emotivos y vinculaciones emocionales, si no sería literalmente imposible que existiese una diferencia tan grande entre las personas que con el tiempo pasan a ser de derechas o anti izquierdistas y las que pasan a ser de izquierdas.



Es que a la inversa -de derecha a izquierda- no conozco a nadie, y tampoco recuerdo a nadie en el foro. 
La izmierda se sirve del idealismo de la adolescencia para llevar a cabo su engaño. Sin miedo a equivocarnos, la gente que ya adulta sigue siendo izquierdista, primero podría tratarse de un "adulto adolescente" y después de un adulto ya cainita sin mayores miras.


----------



## qbit (14 May 2019)

Yo desde siempre, porque hay una oposición espiritual entre el izmierdismo y yo. Detectar izmierdismo era lo mismo que detectar falsedad, mentira, crimen, etc. Desde muy pequeño, además, leí la prensa y libros y estaba mucho más informado que los adultos y no digamos que los niños.

Por ejemplo, leía el comentario en El Pis sobre una película que me había gustado y hablaban mal de ella simplemente porque no tenía su propaganda progre. No les interesaba el arte, el cine, el entretenimiento, ni que la película fuera inocente y fuera sólo entretenimiento, sino que tenían que contaminarla con su asquerosa propaganda. Sólo les interesa la propaganda, mentir y engañar para alcanzar el poder. No les interesan las artes, el conocimiento, la verdad. Lo pisotean todo por el poder. Son desalmados, sin alma, psicópatas. La oposición espiritual de la que empecé a escribir al principio.


----------



## juantxxxo (14 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> *Supongo que cada persona tendrá una experiencia propia sobre el engaño psicopatico izquierdista que hemos sufrido todos desde la infancia y que ha condicionado toda nuestra opinión sobre el mundo y sobre la historia.*



Conociendo y conviviendo con los que se consideran de izquierdas. Después de asistir a una educación primaria religiosa, me tentaron. Vi de todo, con la excusa de defender unas ideas que se pueden considerar loables en un principio, al final te das cuenta del adoctrinamiento y del rollito sectario-dictatorial que se gastan los más avispados. Me recordó mucho la actitud de algunos individuos a cómo funcionaban determinados profesores y curas durante la educación primaria/obligatoria. Su *modus operandi *era básicamente el mismo, pero contándote otra película. El tiempo te acaba dando la razón cuando ves la situación estrambótica de la Iglesia católica actual y en lo que se ha convertido la izquierda actual.

En este foro, se habla mucho de la "red pill" y demás. Algunos nos la tomamos hace muchos años cuando internet lo usaban 4 frikis asociales chalados y empezamos a informarnos por nuestra cuenta mediante libros, benditos libros que algunos quieren quemar ahora que los de antaño afirmaban que "el Fascismo se cura leyendo". 

Nos dimos cuenta del engaño rápido y el precio de ser libre es jodido, puede traerte muchos problemas a todos los niveles. Sinceramente, tras el resultado de estas elecciones, con múltiples opciones en las que elegir, creo que está todo el pescado vendido. Y tened en cuenta una cosa muy clara: son sólo negocios. 

5:49 a.m, tras los cafés de rigor, a seguir remando


----------



## ULTRAPACO (14 May 2019)

La izquierda era otra cosa hace 20 años se podia tolerar porque era lucha obrera, buscaba realmente mejores condiciones para el trabajador.
De 20 años para aca se ha ido transformando en un monstruo políticamente correcto, un virus letal para el hombre y la mujer.
Tal como los conocemos.Enfrenta hombre y mujeres y padres contra hijos.Vecinos contra vecinos.
Busca la destruccion de la familia tradicional.La importancia y voz a las minorias de asociales y monstruitos desequilibrados mentales es una abominación.
La destruccion del cristianismo (incluso desde dentro) en Europa.Propiciar la tasa de natalidad inversa que tenemos entre los Europeos para llevar acabo la mayor invasion a Europa para arrasarla culturalmente y convertirla en un solar Africano islamico.
Tenemos la mayor llave de informacion y la gente cada vez es mas IDIOTA, maleable y dirigible como una manada de borregos.
Dominan todos los medios de comunicación y diariamente dirigen la opinion sesgadamente e intencionadamente.

Si me dicen que esta "izquierda" esta financiada por jeques arabes que pretenden invadir Europa o judios locos que guardan venganza por lo de Alemania en el 38 me lo creo.
No le encuentro otra explicación.
El objetivo es acabar con los paises "blancos" mas avanzados como sea.


----------



## humanMonkey87 (14 May 2019)

Mi caso fue similar al que estáis comentando pero con una peculariedad que considero interesante :
Como homosexual siempre me había posicionado en la izquierda porque por lo visto era lo apropiado , mi conficion formaba parte de un pack indivisible que nadie se cuestionaba ni cuestiona. Es como si por ser negro , o mujer o inmigrante solo tuvieras posibilidad de votar a partidos de izquierda , que todos sabemos es la buena y la tolerante en contraposición a la derecha mala y rancia .

Pues en los últimos años , a raíz de ver el estercolero en que han convertido la progresia mi ciudad, Barcelona , y de cómo la política progre se inmiscuye en la sociedad de una manera que ni Orwell hubiera soñado , empecé a ver con mejores ojos al bando contrario .
Os pondré un ejemplo interesante: en muchas fiestas eventos gays, discotecas y tal por ejemplo los “artistas “ han lanzado proclamas en contra de Vox o del PP. Que clase de psicopata se pone a hablar de política en un ambiente de fiesta de sábado noche ? Pues eso

Y como estas muchas

Lo mejor es cuando conozco a gays jovencitos de veintitantos y me recitan de carrerilla todo el evangelio progre cual NPC y yo les suelto que vote a Vox . Os aseguro que el cortocircuito se ve desde Plutón 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## arriondas (14 May 2019)

The Sentry dijo:


> Si de verdad pensáis que los buenos son los de un extremo o los de otro, no me extraña que ganara el psoez las elecciones. Algún día levantaremos cabeza y el guerracivilismo de ambos lados serán igualmente penados por ley civil y penal.



A algunos la ideología les nubla el juicio. Y que recuerden que no hay peor fé que la fé del converso. Los conversos suelen sobreactuar porque saben que están en los límites; más de uno les puede echar en cara su pasado o llamarles chaqueteros. Por eso han de estar demostrando contínuamente que son los más rojelios o los más fachas; son fanáticos, y todos conocemos ejemplos.

Luego estamos los tipos como yo; algunos me llaman rojo, otros facha. Simplemente por ser uno mismo.


----------



## Lammero (14 May 2019)

Es una variante de la ponerología politica de Andrew Lobaczewski

http://www.ponerology.com

Se limita a la izquierda nominal y a los mataos "de la calle" en vez de a la proverbial escoria "que sube arriba" (élites) No me vale como hipótesis porque no hay suficientes psicópatas para explicar el fenómeno sin considerar otros factores.

Si gente _normal_ es incapaz de detectar los shenanigans de obvios psicópatas, quizás no sean tan _normales_, en cuyo caso habría que ampliar el concepto de psicopatía para que abarque a un número absurdo de gente y se sostenga la hipótesis.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (14 May 2019)

Veis una realidad de blancos y negros en una sociedad que normalmente suele ser más compleja, y esto lo saben los estados. Las corporaciones, organizaciones económicas y políticos tienen que ofrecer una versión que parezca que todo es positivo y bueno, y normalmente suele ser al revés, y si no hacen esa versión entonces dicen que la culpa es tuya o de toda la sociedad en lugar de quienes acumulan o hicieron crecer la burbuja.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (14 May 2019)

Cuando lees un libro de historia serio.


----------



## el juli (14 May 2019)

Mis padres eran del partido comunista en la clandestinidad....en tiempos de Franco.

Y mi abuelo (DEP), le decía a mi madre..... "_hija , te equivocas, los he conocido en la guerra y son muy malos...._"

Ahora mis padres, ambos comunistas en su juventud, echan de menos la época de Franco, en la cual prosperaron como nunca y vivieron como nunca


----------



## JyQ (14 May 2019)

De joven me lavó el cerebro la izquierda totalitaria y pensaba que decirle a todo el mundo cómo pensar para ser guay era lo más.

Además creía que es necesario subir impuestos siempre para pagar cosas gratis a la gente y que los empresarios tenían siempre la culpa de que todo fuera como el culo porque eran todos malvados. 

Por suerte se me pasó pronto, menos mal, pero no veas el lavado de cerebro.

Ahora creo que lo que ha traído bienestar no ha sido el socialismo (que de hecho trae miseria) si no el liberalismo, dejar a la gente comerciar el libertad sin un estado ladrón, ver lo sagrado de la propiedad privada y el incentivo para prosperar, todo ello a pesar de que aún se lleva el intervencionismo y el modelo de banca central del demonio, trampa inventada por los estados para pagar las putas y las drogas a reyes, caciques y ahora a los políticos de hoy día que vienen con el cuento de que así redistribuyen la riqueza.

Todo lo que toca un político lo hace mierda o directamente lo roba, como no es suyo se la pela todo, gastan en redes clientelares para establecerse para siempre en el poder y son pésimos gestores, les da igual causar la ruina a todos, no les dejaría ni gestionar un kiosko.

En cuanto a lo moral lo mismo, antes era idealista y no perdía oportunidad de levantarle la voz a quien no opinara "correcto" y decirle cómo debía pensar para ser "güeno", ahora pienso que cada cual debe opinar como le dicte su conciencia y que en su puta casa haga lo que quiera siempre y cuando no dañe a nadie, no cometa delitos ni contra otras personas, medio ambiente, ni la propiedad privada de nadie, ni venga a comerme la cabeza.

PolitiScales


----------



## espadan (14 May 2019)

Yo me di cuenta que las de derechas, olían mejor, vestían mejor, eran mas atractivas y follaban mejor que las de izquierdas.
Lo otro me di cuenta mas tarde.


----------



## cuatroC (14 May 2019)

¿Hay algun lugar, sea universidad, prensa, foro de internet o tertulia ocasional, donde triunfen sin expulsar a quien difiere de ellos?
Te suspenden la asignatura por contrariarles, te suspenden la cuenta, te suprimen el derecho a hablar.
Si no sostienes su maquinaria de propaganda, participando de lo mismo, eres su enemigo.
¿Cómo que no hay buenos y malos?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (14 May 2019)

humanMonkey87 dijo:


> Mi caso fue similar al que estáis comentando pero con una peculariedad que considero interesante :
> Como homosexual siempre me había posicionado en la izquierda porque por lo visto era lo apropiado , mi conficion formaba parte de un pack indivisible que nadie se cuestionaba ni cuestiona. Es como si por ser negro , o mujer o inmigrante solo tuvieras posibilidad de votar a partidos de izquierda , que todos sabemos es la buena y la tolerante en contraposición a la derecha mala y rancia .
> 
> Pues en los últimos años , a raíz de ver el estercolero en que han convertido la progresia mi ciudad, Barcelona , y de cómo la política progre se inmiscuye en la sociedad de una manera que ni Orwell hubiera soñado , empecé a ver con mejores ojos al bando contrario .
> ...



Usted no es gay ni maricona .Usted es otra cosa. un homo espartano al estilo griego
Yo lucharia hombro con hombro con usted.


----------



## Pollepolle (14 May 2019)

Sin Novedad en el Alcazar dijo:


> Militante de un grupúsculo comunista desde los 16 a los 18 años. Ahí hice un máster de mentes psicópatas progres, y desarrolle un miedo cerval por todo lo que oliera a izquierda, y una gran simpatia por todo lo oliera a derecha.
> 
> Del poder manipulador de la izquierda me di cuenta estudiando la guerra civil y años precedentes. A un altercado con muertos protagonizado por la derecha se les denomina masacres o matanzas, a los hechos por los rojos, "sucesos", que además son minimizado y justificados.
> 
> Una vez fui a un acto conmemorativo sobre los sucesos de Casas Viejas (el prócer rojo Azaña ordeno matar a todos los hombres capaces de portar armas de una aldea en represalia por un levantamiento anarquista), y la concejala sociata que lo presentaba hablo como si lo hubiera hecho Franco. Nadie le corrigió.



Los anarcas sois tan malignos y retrasados como los fachas. Bravo por Azaña.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (14 May 2019)

Cuando vi que la gente que criticaba a los llamados fascistas eran hipocritas que tenian los vicios que ellos atribuian a los "fascistas". Y cuando me di cuenta de que las unicas personas decentes que existen se autodenominan fascistas.


----------



## iaGulin (14 May 2019)

*"Cuando me dí cuenta de que las únicas personas decentes que existen se autodenominan fascistas"*

O cuando uno cree que lo ha leído ya todo en burbuja y le sorprenden de nuevo.


----------



## ominae (14 May 2019)

Cylon sano dijo:


> La izquierda era otra cosa hace 20 años se podia tolerar porque era lucha obrera, buscaba realmente mejores condiciones para el trabajador.
> De 20 años para aca se ha ido transformando en un monstruo políticamente correcto, un virus letal para el hombre y la mujer.



En realidad es el mismo engaño, simplemente por edad a ti consiguieron vincularte emocionalmente con la historieta de "los trabajadores", de la cual no te puedes desprender. No es culpa tuya, es una vinculación que se produce por asociación sentimental, es como cuando te haces de un equipo de futbol, no puedes cambiarlo aunque baje a segunda B o haga el ridiculo partido tras partido, tu sigues volviendo al campo o comprando el partido en la tele para verlo.

A mediados del siglo XIX los revolucionarios compraban a delincuentes y gente del hampa para sus fines, que siempre era la destrucción de la sociedad. Muchos psicopatas habian nacido en familias pudientes (lenin por ejemplo, aunque este es de fecha mas tardia, pero practicamente toda la gente de la rev sovietica es asi) y esto les dejaba un enorme tiempo libre para la maldad, ademas de un apoyo economico familiar.

Cuando un cerebro siente placer con la maldad, si tu le ofreces una vida relajada y tranquila, no "cambia", sino que tiene mas recursos y tiempo libre para sus planes. Esto es lo que les pasa muchos hombres que "rescatan" a una mujer que no esta agusto con su vida, que se pasa el dia trabajando y cuya vida se ha convertido en una mierda. El hombre cree que una vez hecho esa esa mujer se lo va a agradecer de por vida, pero lo que ocurre es todo lo contrario, la mujer convierte tu vida en un infierno, tu casa en una prisión y se dedica a zorrear con los demás, cosas que antes no podia hacer por tener todo su tiempo ocupado en buscarse la vida y trabajar. Ejemplo: Letizia.

Dicho esto volvamos a lo esencial, en aquella epoca, siglo XIX, pagar al hampa y a asesinos pues como en cualquier epoca es caro, tienes que gastar dinero y encima no son el colmo de la fiabilidad. Marx, como buen psicopata, se dio cuenta que habia un monton de gente que podia ser usada para sus fines sin pagarles un duro, y de ahi construye su teoria contra las empresas. Usando el odio de los trabajadores hacia sus jefes, que en muchos lugares se produce de forma natural, ya uqe a en general nadie le gusta trabajar obligado, crea todo el corpus ideologico del marxismo con el objetivo de que los trabajadores sean los que destruyan la sociedad.

Esto se ve muy claro en la comuna de paris, cuando marx se entera de los acontecimientos destructivos se vanagloria y los pone como un claro de ejemplo de triunfo del comunismo. Lo que habia pasado en paris era el desastre absoluto, la ciudad destruida, obras de arte perdidas para siempre, saqueos, violaciones, asesinatos etc... etc... 

Esta alegria del psicopata es la misma que yo escuche en directo en "La Radio de Julia" a un señor llamado Manuel Delgado, qeu habia sido durante años profesor en la universidad catalana. Cuando se produjeron algaradas, quema de contenedores y ataques a la policia hace algunos años en barcelona este señor emitio una especie de risa satisfactoria en directo, diciendo algo asi : "esto es lo que yo queria", ante al extrañeza de Julia Otero, que se quedo asombrada de aquella revelación psicopatica. Es decir, este señor habia estado preparando durante años a sus alumnos para ello.

como es posible que dos personas tan lejanas en el tiempo coincidan en un comportamiento tan malvado? pues porque tienen la misma estructura cerebral, seleccionan la ideologia no por algo racional, sino por la capacidad de esta para engañar a la gente.

volviendo al tema en cuestión, la izquierda de hace 20 años, es exactamente igual. De hecho uno de los sindicatos mas importantes de españa, CCOO, se funda cuando Stalin da la orden a Carrillo para que se infiltre en lso sindicatos del regimen. Este sindicato saboteador ha dejado como un solar todas las zonas en las que ha tenido influencia, zonas como asturias en donde ya apenas queda nada de lo que un dia fue aquello, despues de cerrar muchisimas empresas industriales saboteadas por ellos.

Saboteandolas usando las necesidades de los trabajadores, sus sentimientos, y su ansia de ganar mas dinero. El engaño psicopatico es el mismo siempre, siempre parte de una vinculación emocional.

Cuando ya no hay suficientes trabajadores industriales para usarlos como arma de nada, ni para ganar votos ni nada, el psicopata, como hace en la vida real simplemente los deja tirados. Eso es lo que tu ves como "que la izquierda era distinta antes", en realidad era lo mismo, solo que antes usaban a esas personas y ahora al ser menos y no valer para nada, los abandonan.

Este proceso es siempre el mismo en la mentalidad psicopatica, lo harán con sus amistades, familiares o compañeros de trabajo y todos ellos sentirán lo mismo que tu.

Estas personas se han dado cuenta que por todo occidente hay una enorme cantidad de mujeres solas, mujeres que tienen sus propios trabajos etc... y simplemente aplican el mismo truco que usaban los sindicatos, la mera vinculación emocional. El enemigo ya no es el empresario, sino el marido, hombre etc... igual qeu marx decia a los trabajadores que el mundo se movia gracias a ellos y a la famosa "plusvalia" o que el empresario les robaba todo, ahora se les dice a las mujeres que ellas son la polla en verso, que son capaces de todo, que no necesitan a nadie, pero que el malvado hombre ha ideado un plan perverso desde tiempos inmemoriales para mantenerlas esclavizadas etc...

Es lo mismo. 

Igual que en los paises comunistas veias a los obreros utilizados y viviendo como ratas, en unos años veras a mujeres de 40-50 años sin nada, puestas de antidepresivos con trabajos de mierda y serios problemas de salud, con un indice de suicidios cada vez mas alto y alarmante y con unas prestaciones sociales cada vez mas mermadas.

Es decir, la tipica charo amargada pero sin el trabajo ad hoc creado por el ayuntamiento.

Cuando eso ocurra, y esta población ya no sea rentable para el psicopata, simplemente cambiarán de victimas y se irán a por otros.

y esta rueda la veras a lo largo de la historia una y otra vez, porque es la forma en la que estos dos cerebros se "complementan", anuque no me gusta esa palabra, pues uno es una victima y el otro un estafador.


----------



## Roco39 (14 May 2019)

Por cierto Ominae , compañero de foro por aquella época de burbuja burbujeante , si que has cambiado , si , bueno todos hemos cambiado en estos años . ¿ Donde dejaste el Taliban de tu perfil ? Me alegra verte Saludos .


----------



## Walter Sobchak (14 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> En realidad es el mismo engaño, simplemente por edad a ti consiguieron vincularte emocionalmente con la historieta de "los trabajadores", de la cual no te puedes desprender. No es culpa tuya, es una vinculación que se produce por asociación sentimental, es como cuando te haces de un equipo de futbol, no puedes cambiarlo aunque baje a segunda B o haga el ridiculo partido tras partido, tu sigues volviendo al campo o comprando el partido en la tele para verlo.
> 
> A mediados del siglo XIX los revolucionarios compraban a delincuentes y gente del hampa para sus fines, que siempre era la destrucción de la sociedad. Muchos psicopatas habian nacido en familias pudientes (lenin por ejemplo, aunque este es de fecha mas tardia, pero practicamente toda la gente de la rev sovietica es asi) y esto les dejaba un enorme tiempo libre para la maldad, ademas de un apoyo economico familiar.
> 
> ...



¿Y como explicas el hecho de que la supuesta "derecha" acepte sin rechistar todos los dogmas de esta chusma?. Es que a veces parece que compiten para ver quien es mas progre, acuerdate cuando el cretino de Mariano dijo que no creia en las fronteras o que "habra violacion cuando la mujer diga que la ha habido".


----------



## supra23 (14 May 2019)

Porque el eje izquierda derecha es algo que defienden los progres y muchos antiprogres curiosamente, hasta que no aprendamos que el eje debe ser sistema-antistema y no izquierda-derecha empezaremos a entender algunas cosas.


----------



## Desconocido (14 May 2019)

No todo es blanco o negro. ¡Existen los colores!. ¿Por qué buscáis el enfrentamiento?. ¿No os habéis parado a pensar que quizás la democracia no es tan bonita como la pintan?. ¿No sería mejor una sociedad de hombres libres e iguales donde cada uno pueda perseguir sus metas sin hacer daño a los demás?. (Entendiendo por hombre la primera acepción de la RAE por si alguien se ofende).


----------



## Delendaestdomus (14 May 2019)

En mi caso era bastante chaval todavía, aunque ya tenía conocimiento, los años del final de la infancia retratados en películas como "Cuenta conmigo".

Una buena mañana me descubrí ODIANDO ACTIVAMENTE a Ruiz Mateos y a Ronald Reagan a pesar de que no los conocía de nada, no había tenido ningún trato con ellos y no me habían hecho nada. No sólo eso, sino que, por lo visto, los americanos eran tan tontos como para apreciar a Reagan.

Hice un ejercicio de introspección y acabé dándome cuenta de que, todas las noticias que recibía de esos dos personajes, pasaban por el filtro de los telediarios dirigidos por el padre de la ministra Calviño. Aquello fue un auténtico pildorazo rojo.


----------



## Delendaestdomus (14 May 2019)

Hannibaal dijo:


> Hoy día no es que sea conservador, es que soy reaccionario, por supuesto que según donde hablo debo tener mucho cuidado si no quiero ser calificado de facha o meapilas (lo mas suave) a nazi peligroso.



Si los quieres desconcertar, ponte una camiseta con la bandera de guerra de Cabrera.


----------



## Delendaestdomus (14 May 2019)

Roco39 dijo:


> La ausencia de un debate cientifico entre los politicos no es casual , donde cada uno suelta su rollo sin saber ni lo que dice , lo de la Izquierda es especialmente grave , porque detras de hay farfolla demagogica , e ignorancia a kilos .
> El dia que sepamos cuales son las leyes básicas que mueven la economia y la Sociedad se acabaron las ideologias . Sabremos si subir el SMI por ley es bueno o malo y punto .Si los impuestos son buenos o malos y punto . y asi sucesivamente con cualquier media y de sus consecuencias



Por desgracia las cosas no son tan sencillas. Siempre que tratas con sistemas complejos no lineales, aparecen indefectiblemente los efectos secundarios (como con los medicamentos) sin que sea realmente predecible hasta qué punto acabarán haciéndose graves esos efectos secundarios.


----------



## Delendaestdomus (14 May 2019)

Walter_Sobchak dijo:


> La primera vez que vote fue en las autonomicas de 2003 y lo hice por Izquierda Unida. Volvi a votarlos en las generales de 2004 y en las siguientes autonomicas, tambien recuerdo que cuando Bush fue reelegido en 2004 me lleve un gran chasco. En 2008 algo hizo clic en mi cabeza y fui "derechizandome". Recuerdo que fue entonces cuando empezaron a darnos el coñazo con Obama, y yo ya detecte entonces que era un fraude. Ahora voto a Vox, y lo seguire haciendo mientras no me den motivos para lo contrario, y es curioso porque si Podemos se hubiera fundado 10 años antes probablemente les hubiera votado. Para que veais que de las sectas se puede salir.



Es que la desinformación que padecemos en España sobre los Estados Unidos es del nivel de "pildorazo rojo" instantáneo a poco que tengas oportunidades de confrontar con la realidad.


----------



## Biodiesel (14 May 2019)

Norman Schwarzkopf dijo:


> Estuve militando en círculos cercanos a la CUP allá por 2006-2007 y en Corriente Marxista Revolucionaria allá por 2008-2009.
> 
> El perfil izquierdista de psicópata existe en esos círculos, para qué engañarse. Pero también hay gente bondadosa y empática que está siendo engañada. Sí, aunque no lo parezca, hay gente que quiere salvar los bosques y para ello sigue los consejos del pirómano.
> 
> ¿Cómo salí de allí? Bueno, es un proceso largo que no viene de un día para otro, en mi caso fue de años.



No me imagino un hilo mejor que este para que continues tu historia!


----------



## Menchi (14 May 2019)

No sé si serán los buenos o no, pero en la Historia se puede ver que todos aquellos que hoy se consideran fachas son quienes amaban a su pueblo y a su país por encima del resto de pueblos y países, y lucharon y murieron por ellos. Y por el contrario, los que la Historia consideran buenos, los que son ejemplos a seguir, son aquellos gobiernos que abrieron las puertas a los extranjeros, quienes despreciaban las raíces y la cultura y las costumbres del lugar donde estaban gobernando, aquellos que rindieron las banderas porque los rivales eran superiores a ellos durante sus mandatos.

No puede existir una sociedad sin estar orgullusa de sí misma. Todo lo cual no implica que se aplique la autocrítica cuando toca.


----------



## xavik (14 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Saboteandolas usando las necesidades de los trabajadores, sus sentimientos, y su ansia de ganar mas dinero. El engaño psicopatico es el mismo siempre, siempre parte de una vinculación emocional.



A mí me gusta combinar esta teoría tuya del "cerebro psicópata", con la teoría de que el ser humano es un "buscador de estatus" y que el leninismo/comunismo/socialismo se basa en engañar a gente de bajo estatus.



> Well, that’s done, we know leftists are sociopathic status maximizers who seek groups of people who, for contingent or increasingly genetic reasons, have low status, and thus a great incentive to disturb the political process and create chaos in society. They have much to gain, little to lose, and thus are ideal employees with an incentive to keep loyal.



Biological Leninism – Bloody Shovel 2


----------



## h2o ras (14 May 2019)

con el 11M


----------



## nx- (14 May 2019)

En eso estoy de acuerdo. En las elites de los partidos de la derecha tambien hay gente que tela, personajes como Fabra o Camps son psicopatas de libro. Otra cosa son votantes y ahi si que creo que el numero de hijos de puta es mayor en la izquierda que en la derecha. Pero en la cupulas de los partidos los psicopatas abundan en ambos lados.


----------



## colombo1122 (14 May 2019)

Cuando leí a ayn rand


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (14 May 2019)

Yo siempre he sido facha, ya que siempre me ha gustado el orden, la limpieza, las personas inteligentes y capaces, las personas trabajadoras que con su trabajo mejoran el mundo, etc. Nunca jamás me he identificado con guarros e izmierdosos, o con los delirios progres.

Aunque de niño y de joven siempre tuve los suficientes amigos, siempre notaba como no era capaz de sintonizar con la gran mayoría que no formaba parte de mi pequeño círculo, y ahora entiendo el porqué.


----------



## Oberon (14 May 2019)

No se decirte una fecha exacta. Poco a poco, cumpliendo años, he ido descubriendo todas las mentiras que me fueron metiendo de crío, empezando ya desde la escuela, a tope con el auto-odio en Historia. Yo de jovencito era republicano y sufría con las pelis españolas guerracivilistas. Como todos.

Aún estamos viviendo de la herencia del español más grande que, probablemente, haya conocido la Historia de España. Cuanto más leas sobre lo que hizo, cómo lo hizo, como gestionó la postguerra, y sus orígenes, más vas a flipar. 

Un hombre que amaba a su pueblo, que lo arriesgó todo por él, y le dedicó su vida. Encima admiraba nuestras virtudes, después de haber vivido momentos de degeneración tan graves como los actuales, o más. Pero tenía una fe indestructible en ese pueblo.

Yo soy incapaz. Después del 28A no puedo, y me he centrado en mi mismo. Creo que España tiene que pasar un terrible bautismo de fuego antes de regenerarse, o desaparecer.

Es un proceso lento, y yo ya tengo una edad. No tengo ganas de vivirlo día a día. Soy feliz en mi día a día, e ignoro la basura que me rodea. Me río de ella. En eso, el nuevo meme del Honk Honk es buenísimo.

Cada vez que me topo con otra soplapollez del momento, pienso: ¡HONK, HONK!


----------



## Pollepolle (14 May 2019)

Yo siempre he sabido que los fachas eran los malos por Franco, Hitler, Mussolini, Pinochet, Thatcher, Reagan, Bush, Netanyaju, Apartheid, etc.


----------



## wintermute81 (14 May 2019)

Después del atentado del 11M que fue en mi barrio, vi a un progre con una camiseta que decía "Quien siembra viento recoge tempestades", sentí tanto asco por el tipejo aquel que lo demás vino rodado.


----------



## pentax821 (14 May 2019)

Con 15 años le pregunté a mi padre como era posible que todo el mundo pudiera comprar una casa que valía millones y me explicó lo de las hipotecas, en ese momento me di cuenta de muchas cosas que me ayudaron a despertar del matrix y escapar del yugo, luego vino burbuja.info para rematarlo.


----------



## Alcazar (14 May 2019)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Los anarcas sois tan malignos y retrasados como los fachas. Bravo por Azaña.



En ese breve periodo tiempo y dentro de esa organización ha sido la única vez que he experimentado que me robaran (varias veces, una en mis propiedades personales y varias el fruto de trabajo colectivo), que me explotaran laboralmente sin contrato y estafaran (esto IU-Los Verdes), y si me escantillo además abusan de mi sexualmente siendo menor (un maricón de 30 años me propuso de mamármela en una escena clavada a la de las pajillas de Torrente).

Hablame de malignidades, venga.


----------



## ominae (14 May 2019)

Algunas precisiones. 

Primero, cuando se habla de "fachas" no se refiere a la ideologia "fascista" sino basicamente a cualquier persona a las que los rojos insultan con ese nombre, no es un tema ideologico, sino la palabra que ellos usan para insultar a todo el mundo que se opone a sus majaderias. En Rusia eran los rusos blancos, en españa Franco, en los EEUU los derechistas americanos, en chile pinochet, en Rhodesia los habitantes de ese pais, ahora el "trifachito" etc.. etc...

Segundo, no se trata de que el 100% de las personas que mete la papeleta del PSOE o mugremos en una urna sea un psicopata evidentemente, sino qeu la izquierda funciona como una relación psicopatica, en donde como hizo Marx, los ideologos se aprovechan de la gente con ideales y engañan a un monton de gente con sus ocultaciones y mentiras historicas. A eso me refiero.

Para entenderlo es mucho mejor visualizar una situación de bullying escolar, en donde el psicopata consigue mediante trucos emocionales, generalmente basado en el humor, que practicamente toda la clase acabe insultando al "empollon" o a la persona mas buena y virtuosa. Eso no quiere decir que todos los que se rien del acosado o hacen un chiste sobre el sean psicopatas, sino que forman parte de ese proceso de engaño ideado por uno de estos personajes.

En cuanto a la maldad de la derecha es completamente distinta, la derecha es una ideologia en donde generalmente predominan personas introspectivas, tipo hitler, millan astray o franco, y las formas de maldad de estas personas suelen venir por una excesiva obsesividad, de modo similar a lo que ocurre en algunos institutos americanos en donde la persona acosada un dia se cansa y acude a clase a matar a todo el mundo que le ha estado insultando y menospreciando durante años.

Lo que es tremendamente injusto es intentar combatir un mal y a unos asesinos como demostraron ser los rojos en la guerra civil y ponerse a criticar a los que se jugaban la vida combatiendo contra ellos porque un dia despues de una batalla y llenos de odio e ira fusilaron a no se quien, cuando como digo los rojos llevaban provocando muertes en españa desde mediados del siglo XIX. Este truco tb se usa para acusar a la Falange de pistoleros asesinos cuando no se fundan hasta los años 30, mas de medio siglo despues de las algaradas y crimenes de los revolucionarios comunistas. Esa forma de pensar me parece un poco WTF... pero como todos los trucos psicopaticos de la izquierda cala muy hondo en la gente.

Es igual que el islam, qeu lleva matando y asesinando sistematicamente a inocentes desde siempre y cuando unos locos se lian a tiros en una mezquita una persona ya salta diciendo qeu es lo mismo todas las ideologias, cuando los razonamientos son totalmente distintos, un tipo es una maldad constante y continua y la otra maldad es causa de esta y de una excesiva introspección, que conduce a la locura. Tb se ve muy bien la locura de la introspección en aquel noruego que mato a muchso niños en un campamento, es el mismo tipo de maldad introspectiva que siempre aqueja a la gente de la derecha.


----------



## Stock Option (14 May 2019)

Desde siempre he tenido predilección por el autoritarismo. 

Las masas deben ser encaminadas por el camino correcto con puño de hierro.


----------



## ominae (14 May 2019)

Walter_Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Y como explicas el hecho de que la supuesta "derecha" acepte sin rechistar todos los dogmas de esta chusma?. Es que a veces parece que compiten para ver quien es mas progre, acuerdate cuando el cretino de Mariano dijo que no creia en las fronteras o que "habra violacion cuando la mujer diga que la ha habido".



Pues porque funciona como el bullying, por la misma razon que todos acaban riendose del tonto de la clase y haciendo chistes sobre él hasta limites que rebasan la crueldad. No es nada "racional" es un comportamiento humano que nadie sabe muy bien porque se produce pero que es asi.


----------



## no me creo nada (14 May 2019)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> A mí me han llamado nazi facha desde pequeño porque me educaron con rigor, y yo veía el comportamiento de los demás niños y veía falta de hostias. Mucha estupidez y falta de disciplina y consideración. Luego he ido viendo más de lo mismo pero en el mundo adulto. Desde adolescente he ido soltando todo lastre progre que te van metiendo de niño conforme he palpado la realidad (mujeres, socialismo, buenismo en general). Supongo que son cosas que vienen de familia en gran medida, pero tengo amigos de familias izmierdistas que han ido derechizándose poco a poco.



Ahí está la clave. Odio, miedo, rencor...=derecha. Vivalavida=izquierda.

Y a veces no viene bien "vivalavida", es estúpido y arriesgado, y provoca problemas. Cuando todo va bien, vivalavida. Cuando vienen las hostias, odio, miedo, rencor...


----------



## ominae (14 May 2019)

xavik dijo:


> A mí me gusta combinar esta teoría tuya del "cerebro psicópata", con la teoría de que el ser humano es un "buscador de estatus" y que el leninismo/comunismo/socialismo se basa en engañar a gente de bajo estatus.
> 
> 
> 
> Biological Leninism – Bloody Shovel 2



Yo estoy seguro que muchisima gente se ha dado cuenta de esto y lo han ido expresando la mejor forma que han podido, pero es que hasta los ultimos 5 años o asi no teniamos un conocimiento de cerebro tan amplio ni salian tantos estudios cientificos como ahora, por lo que luego explicarlo de forma racional se hacia dificil, entonces mucha gente pues intentaba explicarlo de una forma filosofica o como hizo Orwell con libros metaforicos y distropias.

estoy seguro que tiene que haber mucha gente que ha escrito o reflexionado sobre esto cada uno a su forma.

Un familiar lejano mio, ya fallecido, no sabia apenas leer o escribir, tenia cara de enfadado todo el rato y cuadno se cabreaba era temible, pero una de las frases que decia de vez en cuando era "los rojos son malos", "los rojos son lo peor", "los rojos son una gentuza" etc... es decir, el tio no tenia ni idea de filosofia ni de politica ni nada pero supongo que por las experiencias en la guerra y en su pueblo o en gente que conocía que era roja pues se dio cuenta de eso y se acabo quedando grabado en su mente de una forma traumatica.

Claro que tu estas vivencias no puedes "explicarlas" de forma academica, imaginate un tipo escribiendo un articulo o dando una conferencia poniendo como ejemplo a un garrulo de pueblo que dice siete veces seguidas con cara de enfado "los rojos son unos hijos de puta"... pues lo gracioso es que ese tipo tiene razón frente a toda la maraña de mierda que nos hemos tenido que tragar todos en las escuelas y en las peliculas, en los libros y en los medios de información, la verdad estaba en detalles como esos y no en "la pobreza", "la cultura", "la educación" y todas las gilipolleces que se han usado, y se siguen usando para disculpar el comportamiento engañoso de esta ideologia.

Es sencillamente acojonante eso.


----------



## elmastonto (14 May 2019)

Observo que por lo general la gente aquí es de mentalidad muy polar, generalista, que es lo más fácil para el cerebro esa forma de entender las cosas. Gente que dice aquí haber pasado de "super roja" a "facha". El principal problema de fondo es la ausencia de integridad y honradez, y eso abunda en todos lados. Lo que ocurre es que en esta etapa que vivimos a la progresía se le ha ido la olla totalmente, y es normal que la gente se confunda y se manifieste de forma absolutista que entonces lo "bueno" es lo otro. Demuestra una notable incapacidad de análisis por vuestra parte.

Por poner un ejemplo contrario, Julio Anguita. Se puede estar más o menos de acuerdo con sus ideas, pero por encima de todo es una persona *ÍNTEGRA*, no sólo de palabra, fiel a sí misma, infinitamente por encima del 99% de cargos políticos de una ideología o de otra. Eso es la base de una sociedad con futuro, a partir de ahí se debate con distintas posturas. Pero sin esos valores, es irrelevante lo de ser más de derecha o izquierda, se está condenado al abismo.


----------



## JDD (14 May 2019)

En mi caso no he sido nunca ni comunista ni demasiado "politico" pero sí que era algo progre, pero con "moderacion"; por ejemplo me alegré cuando Garzon quiso procesar a Pinochet, o creía que si occidente vivía bien era, al menos en parte, por que expoliabamos al tercer mundo y cosas así.
Afortunadamente entonces apareció en mi vida internet y con él algun sitio bueno, que me tragaba entero cada dia, principalmente el blog de Arcadi Espada y que luego se convirtió en el nickjournal, gente de mucho nivel y muy variopinta en cuanto a ideas. Posteriormente meneame me mostró el otro lado, el de los fanaticos descerebrados que van a piñon fijo. Y entre esto y la islamizacion y la invasion tercermundista, pues aquí estoy, hecho ya un facha hasta la medula.


----------



## ChortinaPremium (14 May 2019)

Yo a los 18 años era muy rojeras, bastante progre y huelebragas pero siempre me hacía esta pregunta, ¿Por qué socialmente está aceptado ser de izquierdas y tan mal de derechas? hasta un nivel de tener que ocultarlo a tu circulo que es casi exclusivo izquierdista. Entonces ves foros como este en el que casi la mayoría es de derechas y pueden expresarse libremente. Así que poco a poco vas viendo todas las mentiras y los juegos sucios que hace ese tipo de gente para conseguir adeptos para su secta y te vas volviendo un derechoso.

PD: También hace cosas como ser muy beta y ver como la que te gusta se va con un malote o que a tu compañero de clase le den una beca de 3000€ y se lo gaste en un aire acondicionado.


----------



## Juanchufri (14 May 2019)

Hace 6 años, fruta tardía, aunque de pequeño me flipaba dibujar esvásticas, y los trajes nazis. 

En cualquier caso, mejor centro y periferia, que "fachas" y derechas e izquierdas es neolengua marxista.


----------



## cebollo (14 May 2019)

Hay dos clases de publicidad-marketing. La publicidad directa, que es elogiar el producto. Compra esto porque es bueno, bonito, barato. 
Y la publicidad indirecta que es elogiar al consumidor. La revista de la mujer moderna, el ambientador de la reina de la casa. El por qué yo lo valgo. Es muy efectivo con mujeres, que son más narcisistas. 

Si llevas esto a la política el discurso de la derecha es publicidad directa y proponen cosas que creen que darán buenos resultados. La izquierda hace propuestas suicidas como dejar pasar a todos los inmigrantes. El resultado sería un desastre pero así los izquierdistas se creen modernos, enrollados, solidarios. Que el resultado final sea malo no les importa. No son tan tontos como para creer que el Psoe va a gobernar bien. Saben que va a gobernar mal pero votar al Psoe les hace sentirse molones. Es un snobismo o un postureo como estar en contra de los toros o ser Veganos. Hace años era ser fan de Woody Allen pero un día en Lo país decidieron que ya no molaba y se acabó. 

El progre promedio no es más profundo que una lectora del Vale y fan de Take that en los 90. O que un fan de Isco. 

Hace 30 años un discurso de izquierdas podía ser más equilibrado. Ahora es que es todo publicidad indirecta, la autocomplacencia total.


----------



## estadounido (14 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Supongo que cada persona tendrá una experiencia propia sobre el engaño psicopatico izquierdista que hemos sufrido todos desde la infancia y que ha condicionado toda nuestra opinión sobre el mundo y sobre la historia.
> 
> A mi particularmente creo que el descubrimiento que mas me marcó fueron todas las trampas ideologicas sovieticas de la guerra fria, en especial el caso de Joe McCarthy y como le convirtieron en un apestado simplemente porque se dedicaba a luchar contra ellos. La gente con la que yo debatia nunca daban datos sobre lo que ocurrido, solo hablaban con frases hechas tipo "caza de brujas" y constructos similares pero en realidad nadie conocia la historia de la infiltración sovietica en los EEUU.
> 
> ...



En mi caso no fue por hechos históricos, sino por psicología, conociendo a las personas y sobre todo quitandome la venda de los ojos que uno se pone en la juventud. Poco a poco empecé a ver que, en general, la gente progre eran peores personas, aunque trataban de ocultarlo tras su máscara de buenismo. Ya antes me chirriaban determinados comportamientos, pero me resistía a quitarme la venda, hasta que se me cayó por completo. Se podría decir, resumiendo, que los progres son lobos con piel de cordero, mientras los fachas son corderos con piel de lobo.


----------



## Subutai (14 May 2019)

Es una cuestión complicada y hay que rastrear las huellas hasta por lo menos la revolución francesa. Por ello tengo que decir que no me gusta esa falsa dicotomia izquierda/derecha de la que tanto se habla cuando en realidad presentan muchas similitudes entre si como se ha visto ultimamente.

En lineas generales estoy en contra del pensamiento posmoderno, en su aspecto político, filosófico y cultural. Que son sometimiento, nihilismo y decadencia. Tampoco estoy de acuerdo con esa visión infantil tan en boga en los últimos 50 años de que la democracia y el dialogo solucionan todos los problemas cuando es justamente todo lo contrario, la política es confrontación constante y las alianzas están para romperse. No te puedes anexionar Gibraltar charlando, es necesario un ejército capaz de imponer la razón y al igual pues tienes que poner la mili obligatoria e invertir mas en gasto militar aunque sea algo impopular. También estoy en contra del sometimiento a organismos supranacionales ultrapolitizados como la UE, la ONU, el FMI etc que nos han robado la soberanía. Tampoco me gusta que ciertos "poderes económicos globalistas" con demasiada manga ancha financien partidos, tengan comprados los medios de comunicación y que a través de la cultura impongan su sospechosa agenda. Un país sin soberanía que no pueda pastorear a su pueblo con libertad esta condenado, da un poco igual que gobierne la derecha o la izquierda. Si reniega de su historia y no sabe quienes son sus enemigos no tiene nada que hacer, caerá tarde o temprano. Eso es lo que considero mas importante.


----------



## opinator (15 May 2019)

Ni me identifico ni me dejo de identificar con diestras o siniestras, a mí me gustan el sentido común, la moderación, la equidad y el buen rollo.

Que la siniestra me dé mala espina tiene que ver con ese tufillo de "mala hostia" que me daban los commies en los libros de Historia o que dan los sindicatos actuales y con la gente zurda que me he cruzado en la vida. 

Entre esa gente progre hay algunas personas bondadosas y bienintencionadas, pero la grandísima mayoría de zurdos han sido gente con "un poso malo", con un poso de rencor por algo indefinido, de ganas de joder a alguien (el oponente ideológico); endofobia, ingenuidad, con complejo de inferioridad pero a la vez con complejo de superioridad moral o intelectual; gente sesgada, contradictoria y muchas veces ignorante, gente que -sin estar fanatizada ideológicamente- se traga y vomita toda la propaganda oficial (tercermundismo, femihomosexualismo, animalismo, etc.) sin criticarla. "Lo dice LoPis o LaSecta, entonces bien. Punto.".

Para ellos/AS, lo conservador es malo, escandaloso y peligroso per se ("trifachito"), pero no ven mal ni raro la manipulación mediática, la degeneración social o que los disturbios y agresiones vayan de izquierda a derecha.

En muchísimos casos, esos "progres" tienen estudios, oposiciones aprobadas, estupendos sueldos y medio mundo recorrido. Se sienten bien consigo mismos y son capitalistas y consumistas.

Como anécdota, mirad imágenes de manifas izquierdosas. ¿ Qué se aprecia normalmente? Mal rollo, rabia, lemas simplones, pintas feas y raras, defensa de tonterías, alarmismo ante los otros (la diestra)... 

Lo progre gana por infiltrarse en todos los ámbitos y manipular emocionalmente, mostrándose como algo "guay" frente a "lo carca, casposo, tradicional, malo".

Aquí en España he conocido personas eslavas, rumanas y venezolanas que, tras haber gozado del comunismo-socialismo en sus países, flipan mucho al ver la simpatía de ese virus en nuestra sociedad.

Al neoliberalismo podemos y debemos criticarlo, pero me flipa que una ideología tan maligna y fracasada como el marxismo logre infectar tantas conciencias de la gente común...


----------



## hasta los hueVOX (15 May 2019)

pues yo hace apenas un año, creo que te das cuenta cuando empiezas a verlo todo con perspectiva y sin dejarte influir por lo que se supone que debes pensar.

La izquierda piensa con el corazón, la derecha con la cabeza.


----------



## HArtS (15 May 2019)

La traición. Por donde vivo yo en 2011 hubo una enorme movilización estudiantil que a mi (muy joven en esa época) me generó mucha ilusión, el pueblo a la calle y todo eso...

Luego esa gente se asoció con otra camarilla de sujetos (socialistas) y alcanzaron el poder en 2014, instalando un gobierno corrupto e incompetente cuya actividad fue generar políticas que disminuyesen la calidad de vida de las personas, aparte de inundar el país de inmigrantes. Comprendí que los izquierdistas sólo son una pandilla de mafiosos ineptos ávidos de poder, dispuestos a todo para ser gobierno y mantenerse en el poder no porque pretenden hacer algo con él, sino que sencillamente para que no lo tenga nadie más.


----------



## Mephistos (15 May 2019)

En mi caso, estando en el instituto me tragué todo el comunismo y toda la progresía como una esponja. Pero ya al final cuando tendría unos 17 años por pura curiosidad leí el blog de Nordic Thunder (ahora Europa Soberana), con el que me sorprendí de estar de acuerdo en muchas cosas, y de ahí dando bandazos por diversos sitios acabé en Burbuja. La verdad es que no me da tanto asco la izquierda, lo que me da asco es "lo progre" en sí, y desgraciadamente hoy el 99% de la izquierda ha asumido lo progre. Personajes como Cao de Benos o Verstrynge los puedo tolerar, por no caer en lo progre.

Me compadezco de los jóvenes de hoy porque tragarán con toda la progresía ya que el 100% de su información viene de fuentes progres, a saber: el instituto, la universidad, programas de TV, noticieros, periódicos, asociaciones, etc. Es esto, el hecho de que la info sea homogéneamente progre, lo que los atrapará en una prisión mental progre durante mucho tiempo, y a algunos de por vida.


----------



## Lord Osis (15 May 2019)

Yo siempre he sido anarquista (de los de leer a Malatesta, Proudhon, Bakunin y Thoreau) así que se me podría considerar de izquierdas. Sin embargo desde que empezó toda esta MODA del feminismo actual soy mas partidario de la derecha que de la izquierda.

Para explicarlo con un símil:
Conduzco un coche de mas de 25 años con carburador. Claro que esta desfasado. Que tiene 150km/h de maxima y 0-100 en ¿20 segundos?. Es una puta mierda. Pero funciona. No tiene centralita electrónica que me de problemas, ni valvula EGR, ni airbag, ni ABS, ni sensores varios, catalizador o un consumo bajo. Sin embargo me lleva del punto A al punto B, casi nunca se ha estropeado y cuando lo ha hecho siempre lo he podido arreglar yo mismo y siempre por menos de 100 euros la reparación. Eso es lo que ofrecen lo fachas, algo viejo pero que ha funcionado siempre. La familia tradicional, la religión como pilar de la sociedad. Funciona.

Mientras tanto la izquierda me ofrece dos cosas: comprar un coche nuevo de combustión interna o eléctrico, con velocidad máxima de 200km/h, 0-100 en 5-6 segundos, airbag y ABS, park assist, e incluso ¡auto pilot!. Y claro, lo ves en el concesionario tan brillante y pulido, con ese ruidito tan fino de motor y esa conducción tan suave... Joder, entran ganas de comprarlo. Y lo compras, te lo llevas a casa y todo mola hasta que a los dos años se te jode la bomba de la dirección asistida y te dejas 600 euros porque la bomba son 200 y para cambiarla hay que desmontar media dirección y eso solo te lo puede hacer el del taller... y a los 5 años se te jode algo electrónico y te esperas una semana a que llegue la pieza desde Alemania. Y la tiene que montar el del taller otra vez. Y como te vendieron que lo mejor era el diésel o el PSOE pues ahora solo puedes circular por el centro los días impares o te viogenizan. 

Eso es la liberación sexual de la sociedad, muy bonita sobre el papel hasta que en la realidad significa que el principio de Pareto 80-20 rompe el contrato social. O quitas la religión para dar libertad a la gente y ves como se agarran ahora a la homeopatía, el horoscopo, el futbol o la politica como nueva religión, cada una peor que el catolicismo que por lo menos funcionaba. Te vienen las nuevas políticas escolares que evitan la adoctrinación en las escuelas y tachán! solo traen una nueva adoctrinación. Te han incluido el extra de libertad en el precio y resulta que son cámaras en cada esquina y que necesites el DNI para poder ver porno en internet. Se le dan derechos y privilegios a la gente sin exigirles ninguna responsabilidad y otra vez a cargarse mas y mas el tejido social. 

Claro que yo prefería conducir otra cosa que no fuera un coche viejo, pero es que lo que yo quiero no me lo ofrece nadie: un coche eléctrico con electrónica modular y con el mínimo de extras. Me basta con un pedal de gas, un controlador de motor, gestor de carga de baterías y que los cristales sean de manecilla. Algo simple, sencillo y que funcione. 

Los fachas no vais a poder arreglar nada, vuestras ideas ya no pueden aplicarse, funcionáis pero a duras penas. Queréis volver a la familia tradicional pero ya no hay vuelta atrás después de la aparición de las redes sociales y Tinder. El avance científico ha destruido toda posibilidad de regresar al control religioso de la sociedad y las dictaduras ya no son estables desde que lo que rige el mundo es la economía y no la política. Básicamente estáis desfasados, tenéis bajos ratios de compresión y consumís aceite por los aros del pistón. Adaptar vuestras ideas a la sociedad moderna es cambiar los platinos por chispa electrónica, el carburador por inyección y al final os convertiis en algo tan complicado y propenso a los fallos como la izquierda actual. Sin embargo aun podéis durar un par de años más como hace mi coche.

Y es que ninguna de las políticas actuales puede arreglar la mierda en la que nos encontramos sumergidos. Como proponía Ferrer Guardía, la escuela debería ser como una cárcel para educar los críos en sociedad, con disciplina y rigor científico para que aprendan a comportarse como ciudadanos funcionales y eso es mas parecido a lo que propone la derecha que a las teorías de "tu pinta y colorea que os voy a poner la misma nota a todos aunque seas un tarugo" que propone la izquierda . La única forma de salvar el contrato social sexual es romperlo de igual forma para ambas partes, por ejemplo: si una mujer puede abortar el hombre debe poder abortar económicamente. Sin embargo a la izquierda le parece bien lo primero pero no lo segundo y la derecha al menos iguala diciendo que ni uno ni otro. Mientras que el anarquismo propone que todos tienen que contribuir en la medida de su capacidad y recibir en consecuencia (variando segun el tipo de anarquismo) a la izquierda le va muy bien que unos contribuyan y no reciban nada y otros sin contribuir reciban su paguita. La derecha otra vez dice que al que contribuye no le dará porque ya tiene y al que no contribuye no le dará porque no contribuye, que de nuevo es mas igualitario que la izquierda.

Con esta comparación podría seguir todo el dia y una y otra vez ganaría la derecha respecto a la izquierda por mal que me pese. Y para finalizar y ser mas exacto con el día en que me di cuenta que los fachas eran los "buenos" fue exactamente el día en que una retrasada de pelo azul me llamo anarcomachote en el local de la CNT, lugar por el que no volví a aparecer.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (15 May 2019)

Joaquim dijo:


> Como la que nos contaron del Golpe de Estado de los Bolcheviques en la URSS; que en los libros de texto de História de la escuela constaba como "La Revolución Rusa del pueblo contra los Zares".... otra falsedad histórica, otra mas, que nos metieron de niños los hijos de puta de los "maestros" de escuela en la EGB.



Esta es otra. Toda mi puta vida he estado pensando que los bolcheviques derrocaron a los zares, y luego resulta que los zares habian caido meses antes y que ellos derrocaron a un gobierno provisional. Cuando se lo dije a mi padre me miraba como si estuviera loco.


----------



## Joaquim (15 May 2019)

Walter_Sobchak dijo:


> Esta es otra. *Toda mi puta vida he estado pensando que los bolcheviques derrocaron a los zares*, y luego resulta que los zares habian caido meses antes y que ellos derrocaron a un gobierno provisional. Cuando se lo dije a mi padre me miraba como si estuviera loco.



Porque esa mentira, entre otras, fué lo que te enseñaron gente de "autoridad" como los "maestros" y los Mass Mierda.... estos son los que después hablan de "memória histórica" los cabrones.

El de Pinochet también es contundente....



Pero lo fuerte no es eso; lo fuerte es que LYLQS se queda corto!!


----------



## ominae (15 May 2019)

Mod dijo:


> Y es que ninguna de las políticas actuales puede arreglar la mierda en la que nos encontramos sumergidos. Como proponía Ferrer Guardía, la escuela debería ser como una cárcel para educar los críos en sociedad, con disciplina y rigor científico para que aprendan a comportarse como ciudadanos funcionales y eso es mas parecido a lo que propone la derecha que a las teorías de "tu pinta y colorea que os voy a poner la misma nota a todos aunque seas un tarugo" que propone la izquierda .



Ferrer Guardia es otro mito de la izquierda estafadora. De la Cierva le dedica un capitulo en sus “años mentidos” creo, pero no tengo el libro a mano. Su escuela no es nada de eso que dices, sino una escuela de revolucionarios, como el mismo llego a reconocer por escrito. Es la misma trampa psicopática de siempre, que se repite una y otra vez en esta gente.

La fachada ideológica son un monton de cosas con las que nadie podría estar en desacuerdo, y que sirven para acercar a las personas mas virtuosas y nobles para luego utilizarlos, como probablemente esas lecturas hicieron contigo cuando eras joven, vinculándote emocionalmente con unas ideas de las que no te puedes desprender. De la misma forma que hicieron con Mateo Morral usandole para intentar matar al rey. Es una forma de actuar clásica de los psicopatas. Y por supuesto quien le critica y combate es una persona mala por oponerse a esos valores que el psicopata se ha inventado y que no tienen nada que ver con su autentica función.

Dice:

_Para no asustar a la gente, ni darle al gobierno el pretexto de cerrar mis establecimientos, los llamo “escuela moderna” y no “escuela de anarquistas”. Porque el fin de mi propaganda es, lo confieso francamente, formar en mis escuelas anarquistas convencidos. Mi deseo es hacer la revolución. Por el momento debemos sin embargo contentarnos con llevar al cerebro de la juventud la idea del trastorno violento y hacerle saber que no existe contra la guardia civil (…) mas que la bomba y el veneno._

Este engaño es un engaño clásico psicopático y en los psicopatas políticos ocurre igual solo que adaptado a la política.

Asi es mas o menos como funciona siempre, estas personas sienten placer cerebral manipulando a la gente y destruyendo, venden un idealismo que les acerca a las buenas personas para luego usarlas y destruirlas, es un proceso que a los psicopatas les produce placer cerebral y que repiten con inumerables personas durante toda su vida. De la misma forma que tu o yo nos excitamos viendo tias en bolas ellos lo hacen engañando a la gente.

Cuando habla de revolucion no habla de nada virtuoso, sino del puro caos, aquello que le trae placer a su cerebro psicopatico, muertes, asesinatos, algaradas etc.. son los piromanos de la sociedad, que planifican su obra y luego disfrutan viendo todo arder. Ya se que esto es muy raro dicho asi pero es como funciona. Una persona normal no puede entenderlo hasta que lo ve y alguien se lo explica, no se puede llegar a este saber mediante el estudio, analisis y reflexión y mucho menos cuanto mas inteligente y buena es la persona, es algo que tienes que verlo.

Por supuesto cuando te cuentan la historia de este señor, como cuando te cuenta la rev rusa, Pinochet etc.. estos detalles nunca salen o si salen se les quita importancia mediante trucos dialecticos, es siempre igual.

Pero en esencia es siempre el mismo comportamiento y esto se produce como digo por una morfologia cerebral distinta y que todas estas personas comparten y que por ellos les lleva a funcionar de la misma forma sea en el siglo XIX o el XX.


----------



## ESC (15 May 2019)

opinator dijo:


> Al neoliberalismo podemos y debemos criticarlo, pero me flipa que una ideología tan maligna y fracasada como el marxismo logre infectar tantas conciencias de la gente común...



Entre el neoliberalismo y el marxismo cultural anda el juego. Parecen ser marcas de la casa "USA" si no nos hubiésemos mimetizado con ellos desde hace cuatro décadas.

No hay sociedad que aguante tales ideologías sin acabar fusionándose con el entorno.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aún ahora estamos viendo una resaca a esta tendencia, pero está lejos de consolidarse y si lo hace, conlleva sus propias sombras.

Curioso período.


----------



## ESC (15 May 2019)

hasta los hueVOX dijo:


> pues yo hace apenas un año, creo que te das cuenta cuando empiezas a verlo todo con perspectiva y sin dejarte influir por lo que se supone que debes pensar.
> 
> La izquierda piensa con el corazón, la derecha con la cabeza.



Y el ser humano tiene ambas,

En serio, deberíamos dejar de emplear eso de izquierda/derecha que solo sirve para generar malentendidos.

------------------------------------------------------------

Para algunos izquierda implica estado, para otros el corazón, la emoción, apiadarse de los débiles...

No tiene ningún sentido.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (15 May 2019)

La izquierda funciona así:

-Las cúpulas están formadas por mentes psicopáticas. Todo el gobierno actual del PSOE tiene a personas que son, en mayor o menor grado, unos auténticos imbéciles morales incapaces de discernir entre el bien y el mal y que solo son movidos por instintos reptilianos: dominación, vanidad, narcisismo, mentira, gula etc. Tarde o temprano llevan a la sociedad a la ruina, pero a ellos les da igual, han cumplido su fin depredador.

-Las bases de la izmierda sirven de alimento a la cúpula. Los complejos y la ignorancia son la gasolina de la cúpula izmierdista, mientras que la apelación a las emociones de las bases son el motor que mueve al movimiento izmierdista. Esta gente que es "votante del zoe de toda la vida" o que "vota a podemos por la justicia social" son buena gente, pero al contrario que la cúpula, mientras que está esta compuesta de imbéciles morales, las bases de "votontos" están compuestas por auténticos ignorantes, inconscientes, simples y necios. Muchos de ellos con problemas y complejos de la infancia u adolescencia, que vuelcan su odio en la gente que triunfa y se esfuerza, votando a la izquierda para que distribuyan esa riqueza.


----------



## Nzoc (15 May 2019)

Concuerdo, son agentes del caos, muchos sufriendo un caso grave de trastorno psicopatico.



elmastonto dijo:


> Observo que por lo general la gente aquí es de mentalidad muy polar, generalista, que es lo más fácil para el cerebro esa forma de entender las cosas. Gente que dice aquí haber pasado de "super roja" a "facha". El principal problema de fondo es la ausencia de integridad y honradez, y eso abunda en todos lados. Lo que ocurre es que en esta etapa que vivimos a la progresía se le ha ido la olla totalmente, y es normal que la gente se confunda y se manifieste de forma absolutista que entonces lo "bueno" es lo otro. Demuestra una notable incapacidad de análisis por vuestra parte.
> 
> Por poner un ejemplo contrario, Julio Anguita. Se puede estar más o menos de acuerdo con sus ideas, pero por encima de todo es una persona *ÍNTEGRA*, no sólo de palabra, fiel a sí misma, infinitamente por encima del 99% de cargos políticos de una ideología o de otra. Eso es la base de una sociedad con futuro, a partir de ahí se debate con distintas posturas. Pero sin esos valores, es irrelevante lo de ser más de derecha o izquierda, se está condenado al abismo.



Ya se explicó que el termino "facha" es usado por la izquierda como saco roto en donde encasillar a todo el que no piensa como el, ese mismo significado es el usado en este caso... que acá no todos somos amantes del Superestado y sin embargo le reconocemos a gente como Hitler o Franco sus aciertos y el porque de sus acciones


----------



## JyQ (16 May 2019)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> ¿Y como explicas el hecho de que la supuesta "derecha" acepte sin rechistar todos los dogmas de esta chusma?. Es que a veces parece que compiten para ver quien es mas progre, acuerdate cuando el cretino de Mariano dijo que no creia en las fronteras o que "habra violacion cuando la mujer diga que la ha habido".



El propio post lo ha explicado magistralmente.
Apelar a los sentimientos, decirte que eres malo si no juegas a destruir al supuesto enemigo que se han inventado, que no tienes corazón si permites esto y no luchas y te comportas como un energúmeno contra el falso enemigo, dicho por un psicópata manipulador tiene mucho poder, así que el consenso social siempre se va escorando a lo que esta gente va dictando hasta que encuentra reacción por algún lado, por ese motivo la supuesta derecha que se debería basar más en la razón que en los sentimientos acaba entrando al trapo y convirtiéndose en lo mismo, y más en España donde nunca nos libramos del peso del franquismo (que por cierto, era fascismo y tradicionalismo, por tanto también muy basado en sentimentalismo patrios)
Todo estatalismo totalitario se basa en apelar a las emociones, en arengar y reclutar fanáticos, como hace la religión, el nacionalismo, la izquierda marxista, el fascismo que es hijo de Marx, y tantos otros éxitos de la humanidad que impliquen identidad y sensación de pertenencia a un grupo privilegiado y superior al resto en algún aspecto.
El liberalismo puro se basa más en la razón aunque no sea perfecto, y digo más porque al fin y al cabo somos humanos y se nos ha creado con emociones y somos siempre manipulables o podemos manipular.
Y aunque partidos como Vox no entran al trapo con eso al principio, será cuestión de tiempo que lo haga o será relegado a 4 monos.


----------



## JyQ (16 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> En realidad es el mismo engaño, simplemente por edad a ti consiguieron vincularte emocionalmente con la historieta de "los trabajadores", de la cual no te puedes desprender. No es culpa tuya, es una vinculación que se produce por asociación sentimental, es como cuando te haces de un equipo de futbol, no puedes cambiarlo aunque baje a segunda B o haga el ridiculo partido tras partido, tu sigues volviendo al campo o comprando el partido en la tele para verlo.
> 
> A mediados del siglo XIX los revolucionarios compraban a delincuentes y gente del hampa para sus fines, que siempre era la destrucción de la sociedad. Muchos psicopatas habian nacido en familias pudientes (lenin por ejemplo, aunque este es de fecha mas tardia, pero practicamente toda la gente de la rev sovietica es asi) y esto les dejaba un enorme tiempo libre para la maldad, ademas de un apoyo economico familiar.
> 
> ...



Post para enmarcar.
O para crear nuevo hilo.


----------



## el juli (16 May 2019)

Ayer pudisteis ver lo que es la izquierda, haciendo escraches a los que ni siquiera gobiernan!!!, a una mujer que va a dar a luz mañana........ y la alcaldesa Carmena ni siquiera ha expresado su repulsa.

Esa es su verdadera calaña


----------



## estadounido (16 May 2019)

Mephistos dijo:


> En mi caso, estando en el instituto me tragué todo el comunismo y toda la progresía como una esponja. Pero ya al final cuando tendría unos 17 años por pura curiosidad leí el blog de Nordic Thunder (ahora Europa Soberana), con el que me sorprendí de estar de acuerdo en muchas cosas, y de ahí dando bandazos por diversos sitios acabé en Burbuja. La verdad es que no me da tanto asco la izquierda, lo que me da asco es "lo progre" en sí, y desgraciadamente hoy el 99% de la izquierda ha asumido lo progre. Personajes como Cao de Benos o Verstrynge los puedo tolerar, por no caer en lo progre.
> 
> Me compadezco de los jóvenes de hoy porque tragarán con toda la progresía ya que el 100% de su información viene de fuentes progres, a saber: el instituto, la universidad, programas de TV, noticieros, periódicos, asociaciones, etc. Es esto, el hecho de que la info sea homogéneamente progre, lo que los atrapará en una prisión mental progre durante mucho tiempo, y a algunos de por vida.



Existe un ámbito en el que intentar contrarrestar toda esa basura y es la familia.


----------



## estadounido (16 May 2019)

EL PALETTO dijo:


> La izquierda funciona así:
> 
> -Las cúpulas están formadas por mentes psicopáticas. Todo el gobierno actual del PSOE tiene a personas que son, en mayor o menor grado, unos auténticos imbéciles morales incapaces de discernir entre el bien y el mal y que solo son movidos por instintos reptilianos: dominación, vanidad, narcisismo, mentira, gula etc. Tarde o temprano llevan a la sociedad a la ruina, pero a ellos les da igual, han cumplido su fin depredador.
> 
> -Las bases de la izmierda sirven de alimento a la cúpula. Los complejos y la ignorancia son la gasolina de la cúpula izmierdista, mientras que la apelación a las emociones de las bases son el motor que mueve al movimiento izmierdista. Esta gente que es "votante del zoe de toda la vida" o que "vota a podemos por la justicia social" son buena gente, pero al contrario que la cúpula, mientras que está esta compuesta de imbéciles morales, las bases de "votontos" están compuestas por auténticos ignorantes, inconscientes, simples y necios. Muchos de ellos con problemas y complejos de la infancia u adolescencia, que vuelcan su odio en la gente que triunfa y se esfuerza, votando a la izquierda para que distribuyan esa riqueza.



En lo de las cúpulas estoy de acuerdo. En cuanto a que las bases son buena gente aunque ignorantes e imbéciles, creo que es simplificar. Hay de todo. También hay bastante de psicopatía, en diversos grados.


----------



## estadounido (16 May 2019)

elmastonto dijo:


> Observo que por lo general la gente aquí es de mentalidad muy polar, generalista, que es lo más fácil para el cerebro esa forma de entender las cosas. Gente que dice aquí haber pasado de "super roja" a "facha". El principal problema de fondo es la ausencia de integridad y honradez, y eso abunda en todos lados. Lo que ocurre es que en esta etapa que vivimos a la progresía se le ha ido la olla totalmente, y es normal que la gente se confunda y se manifieste de forma absolutista que entonces lo "bueno" es lo otro. Demuestra una notable incapacidad de análisis por vuestra parte.
> 
> Por poner un ejemplo contrario, Julio Anguita. Se puede estar más o menos de acuerdo con sus ideas, pero por encima de todo es una persona *ÍNTEGRA*, no sólo de palabra, fiel a sí misma, infinitamente por encima del 99% de cargos políticos de una ideología o de otra. Eso es la base de una sociedad con futuro, a partir de ahí se debate con distintas posturas. Pero sin esos valores, es irrelevante lo de ser más de derecha o izquierda, se está condenado al abismo.



Anguita representa otro tipo psicológico distinto del psicópata presente en la izquierda: el fanático. Este, por lo general, suele ser una persona bastante íntegra, pero su convencimiento absoluto de estar en la verdad y que los que piensen como él están equivocados, lo hace aún más peligroso (en el campo de la política) que un psicópata.

Aún así, me gustaría comentar una anécdota sobre Anguita. Vi un video en el que daba una charla y la típica feminazi le preguntó su opinión sobre la violencia de género y Anguita respondió queriendo quedar como más feminazi que ella y que no quedara ninguna duda sobre su postura. Dijo, con vehemencia, que esto era una guerra y que los que no estaban a favor de todo esta ideología eran el enemigo y que si hacía falta habría que subir la partida presupuestaria a luchar contra "la lacra" al 8% del PIB.

Desde ese dia este individuo me cae mal. Yo dudo mucho que Anguita crea a pies juntillas en toda esta mierda, lo que querría decir que su integridad moral no es tanta como se dice. Pongo esto porque mucha gente siempre lo anda poniendo como ejemplo de integridad moral.
Y si realmente cree lo que dijo, peor aún. Es que su fanatismo es aún más profundo de lo que creía.


----------



## estupeharto (16 May 2019)

Cuando iba a BUP en los 80, un día uno me preguntó "¿tú no serás facha?" 
A lo que respondí "¿qué es facha? (no tenía ni idea oiga)
Él era un repetidor, mayor, de los que andaban metidos en politiqueo, yo pasaba de la política.
Fue mi primer contacto con la palabreja.

Con el tiempo se ha ido convirtiendo en la bandera de estos tipos, que la espetan a los demás a la primera de cambio; vale para todo, es el último y en la mayoría de los casos, el único recurso dialéctico. Los delata.

Tengo muy claro que quien la utiliza contra los demás no es trigo limpio. Es una composición en mayor o menor %, de "virtudes" como la ignorancia, imbecilidad, manipulación, egoísmo, cobardía, hipocresía, bajeza y maldad. 

Si el componente mayoritario es la ignorancia, con el paso del tiempo, el análisis de la información y el sentido común, se ve el engaño y manipulación y se abandona tal misera conducta. Si no es así, la ignorancia va bien acompañada de las otras virtudes y se está condenado a ser un miserable.

En este país prolifera mucho y funciona muy bien tal manipulación burda del lenguaje y la mentira. Regada por los gobiernos que viven del cuento y el trabajo de los demás, con redes clientelares y corrupción que fomentan esta religión, cuya palabra clave es "facha".

Dicen que si se tiene este tipo de gobernantes y no se hace gran cosa para evitarlo, es porque no se merecen otros mejores. Aparte de la manipulación en las elecciones y massmierda, estamos sumidos en una pastifa político-económica que frena nuestro desarrollo como nación y sociedad, y que nos lleva a peor y a ninguna parte. Cada día tenemos al alcance la información de los hechos que se suceden, es una realidad.


----------



## elmastonto (16 May 2019)

estadounido dijo:


> Anguita representa otro tipo psicológico distinto del psicópata presente en la izquierda: el fanático. Este, por lo general, suele ser una persona bastante íntegra, pero su convencimiento absoluto de estar en la verdad y que los que piensen como él están equivocados, lo hace aún más peligroso (en el campo de la política) que un psicópata.
> 
> Aún así, me gustaría comentar una anécdota sobre Anguita. Vi un video en el que daba una charla y la típica feminazi le preguntó su opinión sobre la violencia de género y Anguita respondió queriendo quedar como más feminazi que ella y que no quedara ninguna duda sobre su postura. Dijo, con vehemencia, que esto era una guerra y que los que no estaban a favor de todo esta ideología eran el enemigo y que si hacía falta habría que subir la partida presupuestaria a luchar contra "la lacra" al 8% del PIB.
> 
> ...



Eso es directamente mentira, tu análisis psicológico lo veo un poco bajo y tendencioso. Anguita puede estar totalmente convencido de sus ideas, como tú de las tuyas, pero no veo ni de lejos a ese hombre imponiéndolas a la fuerza si tuviera oportunidad, ni aprovechando una ventaja para obtener tratos de favores o enriquecerse personalmente con dinero público. O es que acaso que alguien tenga unas ideas firmes es malo sólo si no coinciden con las tuyas?? Por eso digo, que lo prioritario, LA BASE de todo es la integridad, dejar los principios claros y no esconderse. A partir de ahí se buscan posiciones comunes con una mayoría. Yo por ej, no comparto muchas de sus ideas, pero es un tipo que me merece respeto, infinitamente de todos los políticos en activo, que de apariencia pueden venderse como más afines a una u otra posición, pero que al final son entes vacíos de integridad, estériles, ruines... antepodrían sus intereses personales a todo lo demás.

Lo de que está a favor de "esta ideología" de fanatismo progre, no me lo creo; habría que analizar el contexto en que lo dice. La violencia de género, una cosa es estar en contra de ello si te preguntan (lógico), y que es algo que existe, y otra las medidas que han tomado los progres violando la presunción de inocencia y principio de igualdad como solución, y promoviendo un feminismo radical descerebrado que tenemos ahora. Son cosas distintas, dudo que Anguita esté a favor de esto último. De hecho, sí ha cargado en alguna ocasión contra la inmigración masiva que se está produciendo, y que eso no es la solución a nada, incluso apoyando a Salvini. Un verdad como un puño que ningúna de las ratas progres del Psoe/UP jamás reconocerían, pq estos sí son fanáticos ideolígicos y todo lo que no case con sus dogmas lo desechan de facto.


----------



## ominae (16 May 2019)

elmastonto dijo:


> Eso es directamente mentira, tu análisis psicológico lo veo un poco bajo y tendencioso. Anguita puede estar totalmente convencido de sus ideas, como tú de las tuyas, pero no veo ni de lejos a ese hombre imponiéndolas a la fuerza si tuviera oportunidad, ni aprovechando una ventaja para obtener tratos de favores o enriquecerse personalmente con dinero público. Por eso digo, que lo prioritario, LA BASE de todo es la integridad, dejar los principios claros y no esconderse. A partir de ahí se buscan posiciones comunes o de la mayoría. Yo por ej, no comparto muchas de sus ideas, pero es un tipo que me merece respeto, infinitamente de todos los políticos en activo, que de apariencia pueden venderse como más afines a una u otra posición, pero que al final son entes vacíos de integridad, estériles, ruines... antepodrían sus intereses personales a todo lo demás.
> 
> Lo que dices que dijo en una charla, lo siento no me lo creo. No sin escucharlo así como el contexto para comprobar que es cierto, pero no me lo creo. Puedes decir lo que quieras, pero es una acusación que sin pruebas es como si te inventas cualquier cosa. De hecho, sí ha cargado en alguna ocasión contra la inmigración masiva que se está produciendo, y que eso no es la solución a nada, incluso apoyando a Salvini. Un verdad como un puño que ningúna de las ratas progres del Psoe/UP jamás reconocerían, pq estos sí son fanáticos ideolígicos y todo lo que no case con sus dogmas lo desechan de facto.



El análisis que hace el forero sobre anguita es bastante bueno y te recuerdo que ese señor cobraba dinero de la organización criminal más importante de todos los tiempos, el kgb sovietico, que se dedicaba, precisamente, a imponer el comunismo mediante la fuerza o el engaño.

Yo he puesto varias veces los recibís firmados de anguita que se encontraron en los archivos del kgb. Seguro que hay muchos más pero solo encontraron esos hasta que Putin volvió a cerrar los archivos.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (16 May 2019)

lo normal es darse cuenta cuando en primaria y en secundaria empiezas a notar como todos los profesores progres son subhumanos que no saben ni de donde les da el viento, independientemente de lo enrollaos que se crean, ahi empiezas a establecer pautas


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (16 May 2019)

Yo el 16 de julio de 1936


----------



## rayban00 (16 May 2019)

Cuando empecé a leer historia por mi cuenta.


----------



## colombo1122 (16 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> El análisis que hace el forero sobre anguita es bastante bueno y te recuerdo que ese señor cobraba dinero de la organización criminal más importante de todos los tiempos, el kgb sovietico, que se dedicaba, precisamente, a imponer el comunismo mediante la fuerza o el engaño.
> 
> Yo he puesto varias veces los recibís firmados de anguita que se encontraron en los archivos del kgb. Seguro que hay muchos más pero solo encontraron esos hasta que Putin volvió a cerrar los archivos.



ominae, ultiamente entro al foro a ver lo que posteas; se ve que tienes altos conocimientos sobre historia podrias recomendarme un par de libros. salu2


----------



## elmastonto (16 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> El análisis que hace el forero sobre anguita es bastante bueno y te recuerdo que ese señor cobraba dinero de la organización criminal más importante de todos los tiempos, el kgb sovietico, que se dedicaba, precisamente, a imponer el comunismo mediante la fuerza o el engaño.
> 
> Yo he puesto varias veces los recibís firmados de anguita que se encontraron en los archivos del kgb. Seguro que hay muchos más pero solo encontraron esos hasta que Putin volvió a cerrar los archivos.



Ostia lo de los recibos de la kgb y anguita xDDD es de los fakes más viejos y desmontados que hay, en este mismo foro ya se aclaró este tema hace ya.


----------



## ominae (16 May 2019)

colombo1122 dijo:


> ominae, ultiamente entro al foro a ver lo que posteas; se ve que tienes altos conocimientos sobre historia podrias recomendarme un par de libros. salu2



Para entender estos engaños “carrillo miente” y “los años mentidos “ de Ricardo de la cierva y para entender la propaganda del kgb, que se basa en lo mismo, los libros de ion mihail pacepa.

Luego cuando ya entiendas el engaño y como funciona lee los libros de autores rojos como tusell o ángel viñas para ver cómo usan los trucos habituales.


----------



## ominae (16 May 2019)

elmastonto dijo:


> Ostia lo de los recibos de la kgb y anguita xDDD es de los fakes más viejos y desmontados que hay, en este mismo foro ya se aclaró este tema hace ya.



Pero que se va a aclarar muchacho, si pagaban a todos los pc del mundo, a ver si te crees que anguita era distinto.


----------



## elmastonto (16 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Ferrer Guardia es otro mito de la izquierda estafadora. De la Cierva le dedica un capitulo en sus “años mentidos” creo, pero no tengo el libro a mano. Su escuela no es nada de eso que dices, sino una escuela de revolucionarios, como el mismo llego a reconocer por escrito. Es la misma trampa psicopática de siempre, que se repite una y otra vez en esta gente.



Ya que lo mencionas, te parece la lectura de De la Cierva de su Historia Total de España recomendable como libro de referencia? lo digo pq al haber sido ministro de Franco su postura pueda estar sesgada...


----------



## elmastonto (16 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Pero que se va a aclarar muchacho, si pagaban a todos los pc del mundo, a ver si te crees que anguita era distinto.



No estoy diciendo que el KGB enviara dinero a muchos partidos, lo que hace tiempo que quedó desmentido fue la acusación de que Anguita estuviera involucrado directo con ello o firmara alguno de esos recibos.

Julio Anguita cuando lo llamaron de periódico para confirmar o desmentir la noticia,* se ofreció para que un experto calígrafo autentificara la firma del recibo extendido a su nombre. *Cosa que el periódico obvió en el artículo. El propio El País publicaría 2 años más tarde tal ofrecimiento. Mira a ver si este es el comportamiento de una persona implicada. Mira las hemerotecas de esas fechas si Julio Anguita se amedrentó en sus denuncias de corrupción.


----------



## ominae (16 May 2019)

elmastonto dijo:


> Ya que lo mencionas, te parece la lectura de De la Cierva de su Historia Total de España recomendable como libro de referencia? lo digo pq al haber sido ministro de Franco su postura pueda estar sesgada...



a mi los libros generales de historia no me gustan y de ese tengo la versión "light", que es una versión reducida que sacó su editorial fenix. A mi no me gustan nada y nunca he aprendido nada de historia con ese tipo de libros generalistas que van compilando sucesos y poniendo fechas, me gustan mucho mas los libros que tratan de aclarar una versión o una mentira, porque van citando una postura y la contraria y leyendo un solo libro te haces a la idea de todas las versiones de la historia.

De hecho creo que ni lo terminé de leer.


----------



## estupeharto (16 May 2019)

"y la típica feminazi le preguntó su opinión sobre la violencia de género y Anguita respondió queriendo quedar como más feminazi que ella y que no quedara ninguna duda sobre su postura. Dijo, con vehemencia, que esto era una guerra y que los que no estaban a favor de todo esta ideología eran el enemigo "

Si es verdad que dijo eso, en mi opinión le desmerece. Ese argumento no es razonable y se opone a otros que lo son.
Ahí es cuando la cagan, cuando no son capaces de oponerse a lo decretado políticamente correcto por sus afines, aunque no estén de acuerdo.
Y si están de acuerdo, peor.
Tal vez si le tocara sufrir una injusticia derivada de estos abusos, se replantearía sus "convicciones".


----------



## ominae (16 May 2019)

elmastonto dijo:


> No estoy diciendo que el KGB enviara dinero a muchos partidos, lo que hace tiempo que quedó desmentido fue la acusación de que Anguita estuviera involucrado directo con ello o firmara alguno de esos recibos.
> 
> Julio Anguita cuando lo llamaron de periódico para confirmar o desmentir la noticia,* se ofreció para que un experto calígrafo autentificara la firma del recibo extendido a su nombre. *Cosa que el periódico obvió en el artículo. El propio El País publicaría 2 años más tarde tal ofrecimiento. Mira a ver si este es el comportamiento de una persona implicada. Mira las hemerotecas de esas fechas si Julio Anguita se amedrentó en sus denuncias de corrupción.



a ver, julio anguita se puede ofrecer a lo que quiera, pero como dirigente del PCE cobraba dinero del KGB como todos los dirigentes de PC de todos los paises del mundo ya que esta era su forma de financiacion y la historia esta de expertos caligraficos que se ha montado el señor anguita pues da un poco de verguenza ajena, de hecho nada mas conocerse el hecho para presionar al PSOE y que estos tapasen la investigacion judicial que se abrio en españa el señor anguita se alio con su archienemigo el PP para presionar al PSOE, lo que se conoció como la famosa "pinza", que nadie nunca entendió y que se basaba simplemente en esto que te estoy contando, hasta que el PSOE presiono a la fiscalia para abandonar el caso.

No solo eran recibis de anguita sino de varios miembros de sindicatos y del PC y de editoriales, pero vamos es que no hace falta recibi alguno, es que esta era la forma clasica de operar del KGB desde siempre.

Es matematicamente imposible qeu el señor anguita, siendo dirigente del PC no cobrase dinero del KGB pues esta era la forma de financiacion de todos los PC del mundo, habria que creer qeu el partido comunista de españa era el unico que no lo hacia lo cual es risible ademas de que los recibis los encuentran unos investigadores rusos, no nadie de El Pais ni ningun español que quisiese hacer nada a anguita, sino unos rusos que no tenian nada que ver con anguita, al que ni conocerian, mientras buceaban en los escasos archivos del KGB, que luego encima cierra Putin para que no nos enterasemos de nada.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (16 May 2019)

Mi madre tenia un tio que en su tiempo votaba a Anguita porque segun el con la barba "le recordaba a nuestro señor Jesucristo", digo esto para que veais las bondades del sufragio universal. En cuanto al personaje en cuestion, es evidente que le da cuarenta vueltas intelectualmente hablando a deshechos como Pablo Mezquitas o Alberta Garzona, aunque siempre me parecio bastante demagogo. Segun tengo entendido como alcalde de Cordoba fue un puto desastre.


----------



## Insurgent (16 May 2019)

Yo siempre me pregunté por qué todos mis antiguos profesores eran izquierdistas ultrasectarios, el poner películas y documentales sobre los niños de África, los campos de Tinduf y en situar a la Alemania Nazi, Italia fascista y España franquista como únicas dictaduras. Aparte de motivos laborales y personales.
Son cosas que despertaron un fuego interior en mí. Aunque desde pequeño en las películas de la SGM yo siempre iba con los malos", me gustaban los nazis aunque no sabía por qué.
Ahora con el paso de los años me doy cuenta que para contener la decadencia y caos que asola Occidente es necesario el regreso de los fascismos europeos. Los identitarios, liberales y conservadores carecen de arrojo, valor, gallardía y honor.


----------



## autsaider (17 May 2019)

@ominae 

Ahora mismo estoy viendo La celda. Va sobre una tipa que se mete en la mente de un tipo que secuestra mujeres, las encierra (con agua, comida, water y cama) para que crean que espera un rescate, entonces las ahoga lentamente, las lava con lejia, y por último se masturba colgado de anillas que tiene insertadas en su carne. 

La tia se mete en la mente del tipo y lo que encuentra es el horror y el sin sentido en estado puro.

La mente de los rojos es motivo de fascinación. Pero también de horror. Da miedo ponerte a analizar la mente de los rojos. ¿Y si descubro que algunos de sus rasgos abominables e irreversibles están en mi? Me da yuyu esto. 

¿No te da o te daba a ti miedo analizar la mente de los rojos?


----------



## Mopois (17 May 2019)

Ahora mismo, en este mismo hilo, muchas gracias.


----------



## ominae (17 May 2019)

Tico dijo:


> @ominae
> 
> Ahora mismo estoy viendo La celda. Va sobre una tipa que se mete en la mente de un tipo que secuestra mujeres, las encierra (con agua, comida, water y cama) para que crean que espera un rescate, entonces las ahoga lentamente, las lava con lejia, y por último se masturba colgado de anillas que tiene insertadas en su carne.
> 
> ...



No me da miedo porque básicamente toda mi asociación emocional está vinculada a cosas buenas. Por mucho que analices la mente de los rojos no te puedes convertir en un rojo porque tú cerebro no está diseñado así.

De hecho fíjate en este hilo la cantidad de gente que pasa de ser un estafado izquierdista a odiarlos y la escasa gente que hace el camino contrario.

Las personas introspectivas como tú o como yo tenemos más peligro en volvernos unos iluminados tipo hitler o realizar atentados tipo el loco de noruega o perdernos en nuestros propios razonamientos diciendo tonterías como Bobby Fisher. 

Ese es el mayor peligro que debes temer, una desconexión con la realidad que te lleve a perderte o a cometer crímenes iguales o peores a los de los rojos.


----------



## autsaider (17 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> No me da miedo porque básicamente toda mi asociación emocional está vinculada a cosas buenas. Por mucho que analices la mente de los rojos no te puedes convertir en un rojo porque tú cerebro no está diseñado así.
> 
> De hecho fíjate en este hilo la cantidad de gente que pasa de ser un estafado izquierdista a odiarlos y la escasa gente que hace el camino contrario.
> 
> ...



No me preocupa ser como ellos. Me preocupa descubrir que tengo alguno de sus rasgos. 

He descubierto que algunos aspectos de mi vida son una farsa resultado de no querer mirar las cosas que me hacen sufrir solo de verlas. He decidido ponerme delante del espejo, hablarme a mi mismo, y ser crudo y sincero conmigo mismo. Y entonces he descubierto que mi mente en condiciones de estrés se pone a hacer cosas inconcebibles que me hunden aún más.

Dices que mi peligro está en tener una desconexión con la realidad. Es curioso porque justo eso es lo que temo que me pase.

Cuéntanos más al respecto.


----------



## cebollo (17 May 2019)

Otra cosa que creo que ocurre es que a las malas personas les seduce mucho una ideología-espejito mágico que les dice que ellos son los buenos, los solidarios, los justos. Al que es bueno de forma natural, al bondadoso congénito esos rollos le tientan menos.

Intelectualmente pasa lo mismo, el derechista defiende sus ideas como "sentido común" o sea cosas simples y sensatas que cualquiera puede pensar. El Izquerdista te habla de "pensamiento crítico" o de "lucidez" como si votar a Errejon te convirtiera en Físico Nuclear. En cualquier conversación de tres minutos con un izquerdista hay unos 73 detalles narcisistas, son la autocomplacencia continua. 
.


----------



## Intramuros (17 May 2019)

Creo que fue cuando vi Torrente, de echo estoy convencido que la aparición de VOX propiciará la producción de otra entrega de esta magnífica saga españolaza


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Las personas introspectivas como tú o como yo tenemos más peligro en volvernos unos iluminados tipo hitler o realizar atentados tipo el loco de noruega o perdernos en nuestros propios razonamientos diciendo tonterías como Bobby Fisher.
> 
> Ese es el mayor peligro que debes temer, una desconexión con la realidad que te lleve a perderte o a cometer crímenes iguales o peores a los de los rojos.



Esto es una teoria interesante, desarrollala , por favor


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (9 Ene 2020)

Pues subamos el hilo


----------



## Pollepolle (9 Ene 2020)

La derecha son paletazos que gritan "vivaaan las caenas" "mueraa la inteligensia". El epicentro del retraso y por lo tanto donde mas fachas hay, es Murcia. Tienen todo reventao de purines, escombros y mierda varia. Su water es el mar Menor.


----------



## craxo (9 Ene 2020)

Sigo sin creer que los fachas sean los buenos .
Es más creo que no hay buenos y malos .
Lo que creo es que debe haber un equilibrio de fuerzas entre conservadores y progresistas para que ninguno de los dos imponga su ideario completo .
Por qué los dos están equilibrados .
Lo mismo que ahora voto a vox podría volver a votar a la izquierda si percibo que una de las dos partes puede aplastar a la otra .
Por qué una cosa tengo clara las dos partes sin contrario acabaría con todas las libertades .
Por qué lo peor que ha podido pasar en Europa es que democristianos y social demócratas terminen siendo lo mismo .

Enviado desde mi Aquaris X2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lábaro (9 Ene 2020)

Hace cuatro dias,aparecen de repenteunos rebotados peperos ultraliberales y voila!...de repente inventan el patriotismo español que nunca habia existido...

Venga ya,hombre...


----------



## Fraude Iglesias (9 Ene 2020)

Primero no se que engloba el término "facha" asique no se si lo soy ni me importa en verdad. Lo que si tengo claro es como he ido cambiando mi forma de ver las cosas en los ultimos años, desde adolescente hasta los 23 o asi siempre me considere de "izquierdas" y progresista. Pero poquito a poco, como una gota que erosiona una roca he ido cambiando mi ideologia por asi llamarlo. Como digo es algo muy gradual, pero hay hechos relevantes, podria citar;

- Que me vendan que hombres y mujeres somos iguales, pero me impongan una ley en la que me discriminan por tener pene.

- Que me digan que un negro de mas de 30 palos es un menor no acompañado.

- Que un barquito en medio del mar se va encontrando negros por gracia divina y no porque una mafia le ha dicho donde encontrarlos.

- Que me digan que los refugiados y negros que saltan la valla son los mejores y que tenemos que integrarlos en nuestra sociedad. Y que esto venga de gente que nunca tratara con una de estas personas ni se lo encontrará por sus barrios o fincas.

- Que siempre tengan a Franco en la boca pero se les olvide lo que en verdad fue la 2 República en España y el golpe de estado que dio el PSOE en el 34.

- Que muy pocos de mi generacion sepan quien es Calvo Sotelo y las circunstancias de su asesinato. Todo ello, por supuesto, debido a la educación que recibimos en españa tan pulcramente manipulada.


Tengo muchas mas, pero estas son las que mas ruido hicieron en mi cabeza.


----------



## Rigreor (9 Ene 2020)

Yo de chaval, siendo pobre, comí mierda de la propaganda y voté rojo, como la mayoría, convencido de que socialistas o comunistas defenderían a los pobres de los abusos de los ricos. También pensaba que no había razas, que Franco y los nazis eran el demonio y que las mujeres eran seres de luz.

Por suerte para mí, tengo un colega superdotado que siempre ha sido muy hábil para identificar las contradicciones y los sinsentidos del ideario progre, desde muy crío. Mis conversaciones con él me ayudaron a cuestionarme algunas cosas y a buscar valentía en los planteamientos, intentando poner la honestidad intelectual por encima de la corrección política. Estudiar junto a los batasunis en la UPV y hacerme colega de un castellano, hasta los huevos de aguantarlos, también creo que tuvo su influencia. Incluso el cruzarme con gitanos y sufrirlos un par de veces en persona tuvo su papel.

Así y todo no desperté completamente a la cruda realidad hasta que descubrí Burbuja. El engaño masivo en torno a lo económico/inmobiliario me hizo desconfiar de los mass media, del gobierno y de los consensos mayoritarios. Poco después se lió con la distopía genárica, la crisis de los falsos refugiados, los atentados moros contínuos y sobre todo con el descaro que utilizan los medios desde entonces para adoctrinar y mentir sin medida ni decoro. Cosas como las huelgas del 8M, el juicio de la manada, la campaña antiTrump o la ocultación deliverada del origen de los delincuentes, han ido reforzando un posicionamiento cada vez más firme y más extremo en dirección contraria. A día de hoy, voto a un VOX que me parece que peca de moderado y ningún apelativo de los que usa la izquierda para ofender me resulta ya realmente ofensivo.

Puestos a resaltar algo de mucha influencia, destacaría los artículos "racistas" y los "misóginos" que he podido leer aquí, a donde por suerte no llega la censura, y que me han ayudado a entender mejor el mundo en el que vivo y a tomar mejores decisiones personales y morales. También ha ayudado mi moderado interés por la historia, pero lo coloco en un segundo plano puesto que en este caso he podido beber de más fuentes y recibir influencias más variadas.

Es una pasada cuando las cosas encajan y uno encuentra sentido a situaciones reales, más o menos contradictorias o difíciles de justificar, desde el enfoque mayoritario progre. Aún recuerdo lo complicado que me resultaba posicionarme respecto a la problemática social usana, por ejemplo, hasta que un colega que se fue a vivir allí me soltó un día "¿Sabes lo que pasa aquí con los gitanos? Pues allí es igual pero con los negros". Y problema solucionado oiga, ahora creo que entiendo mucho mejor todo lo que pasa y puedo reírme gustoso de la bazofia que escupe la tele al respecto. Desde luego yo considero a este foro una herramienta útil pese a trolls, cm´s y tarados de distinto pelaje.

Quede aquí mi agradecimiento a todos esos foreros de bien que comparten sus opiniones sinceras sin excesivo miedo a la censura y a los delitos de odio.


----------



## Ciudadano 1 millon (9 Ene 2020)

Para mi fue el antiracismo.

Darme cuenta que la izquierda "revolucionaria" de las barbas y las palestinas defendian un discurso beligerantemente antinazi y antiracista mientras ellos a su vez rehuian de gitanos y moros o apoyaban movimientos como el nacionalismo vasco o catalan, claramente movimientos etnicistas con palabras racistas de cuño propio: maketo, charnego, xurro.
Aunqie esto fue gradual pues seguia pensando por ejemplo que los americanos estaban locos...hasta que conoci a un sudafricano blanco en persona claro.

En definitiva el conocimiento y exponerme a personas muy fuera de mi zona de confort de colegio, instituto, universidad etc.

Con el tiempo también descubrinde pronto el engaño al ver que esos malvados nazis eran muchos de los jovenes obreros de las generaciones anteriores de los 90: un tio que habia hecho la mili, cabeza rapada. El hermano mayor de un amigo, cabeza rapada, un vecino raro muy simpatico con una novia muy guapa que me tenia entusiasmado desde niño...cabeza rapada.

Me llevo 20 años entender que esa pintada extraña con un circulo y una cruz que parecia un objetivo y pasaba desapercibida en una pared junto a otro de mili kk era era en realidad una cruz celta simbolo de movimiento identitario blanco.

En inglaterra descubri que muchos de mis compañeros y compañeras de trabajo ingleses mayores de 40 eran en realidad parte de esa juventud skin que huyo de Londres a formar familias mucho antes de que yo llegara y qie ahora parecian ciudadanos normales e incluso progres pero que en realidad odiaban la diversidad.

Muchas cosas.


----------



## Shudra (9 Ene 2020)

Los "fachas" somos los que queremos un matrimonio que dure para toda la vida, un trabajo que dure para toda la vida y unos hijos que nos cuiden en la vejez. Pues hombre, me di cuenta de que eran los buenos desde que tengo uso de razón.


----------



## Emigro Botín (9 Ene 2020)

Yo me interesé hace muchos años por conocer que era lo que había hecho Franco, y un día se me cruzo un documental en el que descubrí la etapa autárquica.
Y yo que en esa época, hace 18-20 años estaba muy sensibilizado en contra de las transnacionales, la guerra de Irak y la lucha por el petróleo y tal...pues como que me sonó bien cómo se había hecho ese esfuerzo de salir adelante con un bloqueo criminal.
Pero seguí siendo de izquierdas, la cosa cambió cuando empezó la crisis, 2008 y vi a toda la izquierda salir en masa a la calle a quejarse de lo que ellos mismos habían favorecido, permitido, fomentado, participado, etc, etc, etc...sin aceptar en ningún momento ningún tipo de responsabilidad propia. Izquierda, sindicatos, ciudadanos, etc.
Aquí empecé ya a criticarlos abiertamente, aunque les seguí votando, joder no iba a votar a los monstruos fascistas de la derecha.
Empiezan los recortes, Artur Mas el primero que empezó a saco con ellos, y o milagro, llega Rajoy al gobierno y derepente toda la culpa de lo que ocurre en Cataluña y en el resto del país es de él.... acojonante. Esto era nada más llegar al gobierno, luego el ha seguido con la política de Zapatero.
Aquí fue cuando entendí de verdad lo que es el independentismo.

Finalmente para rematar, desde hace años empiezo a estudiar historia, y aquí ya sí que fue la revelación. O sea, hoy en día pienso de verdad, que Franco es el mejor gobernante que ha tenido España en siglos. No pienso que sea un santo ni que todo lo que hiciese fuese correcto, fue un dictador y fusiló a gente, sí. Pero habiendo estudiado las circunstancias de lo que ocurrió, lo que era el frente popular, el golpe del 34, el PSOE de la época, los independentistas de la época, los magnicidios anteriores casi siempre a manos de anarquistas, y tantas otras cosas.....su gobierno fue lo mejor que pudo pasar.

Y aquí acabo la izquierda para mí.


----------



## Esflinter (9 Ene 2020)

Un tweet le cambió la vida. Son cosas de milenials


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Ene 2020)

A mi me abrió los ojos Gustavo Bueno.


----------



## Antiparticula (9 Ene 2020)

Paradojicamente cuando Manuel Delgado (antropologo y tertuliano rojeras en la radio de Julia) hablaba de su tesis doctoral sobre el anticlericalusmo en España.


----------



## J-Z (9 Ene 2020)

Con 18-19, y ya con 23-24 salí del matrix votonto.

btw lo que llamais "los fachas" murieron en el 75.

votontazos de mierda, lo unico que hay ahora es partidos corruptos todos socialmemocratas de izmierda pura

si atontados, voxemos es IZMIERDA


----------



## sistudey (9 Ene 2020)

ominae dijo:


> Supongo que cada persona tendrá una experiencia propia sobre el engaño psicopatico izquierdista que hemos sufrido todos desde la infancia y que ha condicionado toda nuestra opinión sobre el mundo y sobre la historia.
> 
> A mi particularmente creo que el descubrimiento que mas me marcó fueron todas las trampas ideologicas sovieticas de la guerra fria, en especial el caso de Joe McCarthy y como le convirtieron en un apestado simplemente porque se dedicaba a luchar contra ellos. La gente con la que yo debatia nunca daban datos sobre lo que ocurrido, solo hablaban con frases hechas tipo "caza de brujas" y constructos similares pero en realidad nadie conocia la historia de la infiltración sovietica en los EEUU.
> 
> ...



Cuando fui a visitar el Pardo y vi con la austeridad que vivía Franco. Mientras un demócrata de medios pelos de pueblo de mala muerte vive a todo trapo.


----------



## Amraslazar (9 Ene 2020)

Hace años que me di cuenta de que la izquierda era el verdadero Gran Mal, y el Fascismo solo era el mal menor.

Eso no significa que piense que "los fascistas" sean los buenos. Mejores que la izquierda, siempre. Pero peores de lo que es una sociedad con salud democrática que no precisara de quimioterapia para combatir el cáncer.


----------



## Okiali (9 Ene 2020)

Los fachas no son los buenos “ni de coña”
El problema es que los otros se han vuelto peores


----------



## Digamelon (9 Ene 2020)

Yo de los 8 a los 12 era el Greto Majareto de la escuela.


----------



## El sas (9 Ene 2020)

Hubo un tío que me caía fatal hace muchos años me dijo varias veces algo como: "si con 20 no eres de izquierdas, no tienes corazón. Si con 30 no eres de derechas, has perdido la razón"... o algo así. Entonces no lo entendía pero, qué razón tenía el jodío.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (9 Ene 2020)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Los de izquierda no tienen hijos, los abortan o sustituyen por animales.Y si tienen hijos son larvas.



O adoptan Menas ,aunque sea de boquilla berreando ante centenares de personas....


----------



## Papo de luz (9 Ene 2020)

Siempre he sido bastante fachuno. Y creo que moriré así.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (9 Ene 2020)

Andrew Blaze dijo:


> Franco trajo a los moros violadores de vuelta y Stalin le dio a Rusia misiles nucleares y ganó la carrera espacial.



Franco trajo algunos moros a trabajar para el,no a cobrar paguillas y a multiplicarse.
Aquí la baza que juegan las izquierdas de Franquismo = racismo empieza a tambalearse. 
Ya cuando te enteras que España tenía mandos militares negros en Guinea el shock puede ser letal siempre que no se sea un lento mental.







El despegue en la carrera espacial tuvo mucho que ver con la operación pisapapeles en su versión soviética, la recopilación a toda prisa de cerebros y mentes brillantes que habían trabajado con y para el nazismo y que desarrollaron lo que hoy conocemos como misiles nucleares y sus primos los cohetes espaciales.

Operación Osoaviakhim - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Respecto a quien ganó la carrera espacial,pues ni te corrijo.
Apolo 11 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Y dejo que sigas aleccionando a los nuevos cachorros de la izquierda,con el tiempo los más inteligentes se darán cuenta de la verdad, que aquí también existe la selección natural.


----------



## Forofgold (9 Ene 2020)

El fascismo real, el de Mussolini, fue una ideologia de izquierdas, te falta estudiar mas todavia para dejar de usar terminos incorrectos.

Y el nacional socialismo por supuesto que tambien fue izquierda, nacional pero izquierda, y por supuesto que no se limito a Alemania ni a esa epoca, aqui en España ETA y los vascos independentistas tambien serian nacional socialistas, no se comparan con "los nazis" por que les daria mala imagen porque los nazis te los venden solamente como que son asesinos y no separan esa imagen de la politica, pero la politica que tenian era claramente de izquierda, socialista, y es la misma que tienen algunos separatistas, los catalanes ahi tenemos nacional socialistas y nacionalistas (de derechas) ya son mas diversos.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (9 Ene 2020)

Para mí los fachas tampocos son los buenos ya que dentro de las derechas hay cientos de psicópatas infiltrados. 

Los buenos son los que tienen valores tradicionales, tienen familias, son trabajadores y son esas personas nobles en los que puedes confiar. Al otro lado tienes a los psicópatas que usan las ideologías para enfrentar a los primeros y ordeñarlos para ellos vivir sin trabajar.


----------



## Uritorco (10 Ene 2020)




----------



## Loignorito (10 Ene 2020)

ominae dijo:


> Supongo que cada persona tendrá una experiencia propia sobre el engaño psicopatico izquierdista que hemos sufrido todos desde la infancia y que ha condicionado toda nuestra opinión sobre el mundo y sobre la historia.
> 
> A mi particularmente creo que el descubrimiento que mas me marcó fueron todas las trampas ideologicas sovieticas de la guerra fria, en especial el caso de Joe McCarthy y como le convirtieron en un apestado simplemente porque se dedicaba a luchar contra ellos. La gente con la que yo debatia nunca daban datos sobre lo que ocurrido, solo hablaban con frases hechas tipo "caza de brujas" y constructos similares pero en realidad nadie conocia la historia de la infiltración sovietica en los EEUU.
> 
> ...



El error de Mccarthy es similar al tuyo: identificar a la entente del mal con una de sus marionetas: el comunismo. Ese mismo que destruyó el imperio de los zares, en Rusia. O el que arrasó el imperio chino y más, es sabido. Y de ese mismo engendro macroeconómico e intelectual que 'aprió' semejante monstruo, ahora sufrimos la versión 4.0 que comunmente llamamos progresismo, con toda su carga de degeneración moral adjunta. Y sí, seguro que encontramos vínculos directos si nos ponemos a buscar entre la degradación moral en EEUU e incluso en Europa, con la URSS. Hasta existen documentos que lo prueban, recuerdo haber leído algunos hace bastantes años. Otra cosa es que olvide lo que ahora te intento explicar.

El 'prisma' necesario para entender esto se compone de un conocimiento extenso sobre las formas de poder en la antigüedad. Las escuelas iniciáticas y de misterios, eran los lugares donde las élites educaban su progénie ¿sabías que en Roma cualquier cargo público al menos detentaba otro 'religioso' como sacerdote de un culto? no sé si lo sabías, pero la mayoría no tiene ni idea de cual era el poder en Roma, ni de cual es el poder ahora, en naciones que tomaron sus formas para los Estados que surgieron con su caída. Y es que la mayoría se hace pajas pensando que eso de la masonería, los 'iluminati', rosacruces y demás mandangas esotérico/mistéricas, aparecieron de la nada en los albores del siglo XX... o poco antes.

Todo esto es muy, muy denso de explicar. Me aburre intentarlo, pero allá vamos, pero primero un exabrupto: 'cualquiera que pretenda definir la sociedad y sus 'movimientos' en base a las ideologías políticas o de cualquier clase, sencillamente no tiene ni idea de lo que es el poder'.

El poder se basa en el conocimiento y la reflexión sobre él, generando estrategias de conducta. igualmente, se basa en el desconocimiento de este sobre las masas. También en las virtudes (sobre eso hay ríos de tinta romanos), a las que acercarse y apartar de ellas al pueblo. Resumiendo, captar lo mejor para una casta, infectar con lo peor al resto. Esto es el poder. La mierda del asunto es que la mayoría de los que me lean no van a entender bien casi nada. Debe ser porque soy mal maestro. Y también porque se necesitan no solo palabras escritas, sino cultura, experiencia y muchos años de reflexión para asimilar esto. De hecho quien tiene las virtudes necesarias, no necesita de mis palabras. En fin, desisto de intentar explicarlo. Volvamos pues al texto:

Me ha asombrado tu ignorancia al hablar sobre los problemas de estómago de Napoleón y Hitler. Y sin pretender disculpar a ambos títeres de este mismo poder que intento denunciar, te digo esto ¿cuando has vivido tú bajo la presión de una responsabilidad tremenda? evidentemente nunca, pues sabrías que lo primero que se desordena es el estómago. Y no hacen falta muchas luces para saber esto, lo que te expone como alguien que puede haber leído bastante, pero vivido poco.

Por 'romper una lanza', aplaudo tu interés por buscar lo 'decente' en otros líderes. A mi McCarthy me provoca simpatía, al tiempo que pena. No saber identificar al enemigo real, nos hace similares al perro que intenta morder la vara que blande quien le fustiga, en lugar de tirarse a su garganta. Lo peor en estos casos es que esa 'vara' son otras personas igual de ignorantes y por tanto alienadas que ven en el otro alienado la fuente de todos los males. Así, engañados contra engañados mientras 'el gran titiritero' se frota las manos, cual pérfida mosca.

¿Pero sabes lo 2º más curioso de todo esto? que a mi que te pretendo instruir y te enseño lo que pocos saben, me verás como a un enemigo. Lo primero es que sabiendo yo esto, va y te lo cuento. Que cosas.


----------



## qbit (10 Ene 2020)

Forofgold Withoutname dijo:


> aqui en España ETA y los vascos independentistas tambien serian nacional socialistas



De eso nada. ETA era marxista, comunista, como lo son las ratas cagalufas. Todos ellos al servicio del régimen mundialista, y de sustituir a los vascos y catalanes por moros, negros, indios, chinos y gitanos. Todos con su estrella roja en sus banderas.


----------



## СУЗИ (10 Ene 2020)

No he sufrido ese tipo de revelación. Mi interés por la política apareció en la adolescencia, coinciendo más o menos con el colapso de la burbuja inmobiliaria, pero al no ser partidario de la derecha ni de la izquierda española, he visto las cosas como son y no he sufrido desengaños. Si he seguido ciertas modas, como la idea tan repetida durante la época de Zapatero de un "Gobierno fuerte" o sentir cierto aprecio por Julio Anguita, pero nada más. 

Leer me ha enseñado a ser más preciso en las explicaciones o ponerle nombre a las cosas, pero en si no ha cambiado nada. La revelación como tal fue el rechazo al estatismo.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (10 Ene 2020)

Mi secuencia por orden cronológico de caída del burro progre fue la siguiente:

1- Aborto
2- Economía.
3- Burbuja.info
4- Feminismo, racismo
5- Leyenda negra antiespañola
6- Cinturones sanitarios paridos desde la masonada contra los que defienden el sentido común

y 7 - la puta edad, que no perdona.

Todo ello regado con ciertas alarmas cerebrales que apagaba convenientemente en pocos segundos (bien adoctrinada desde la EGB) como la secuencia de "Algunos hombres buenos" donde J. Nicholson dice las verdades del barquero: minutos 2:10 a 3:25....IMPRESIONANTE.







o en "American History X" donde el discurso de Edward Norton es EXACTAMENTE la mierda que nos comemos hoy cómo la puta judiada la hicieron pasar por un discurso nazi inaceptable....


----------



## Forofgold (10 Ene 2020)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


>



He dejado un comentario en este video, y por cierto, mientras lo veia a pesar de la violencia gratuita que ejercian contra por ejemplo la chica negra , porque creo que es bastante evidente que la violencia deberia ser rapida, contundente y unicamente con el objetivo de dejar un mensaje claro para ir enseguida a por el siguiente, pero claro a Jewllywood no le interesa la eficacia, le interesa pintarlos como unos barbaros tras haberles puesto una etiqueta que no les corresponde.

Pero aun con todo esto yo todo el rato tenia claro que los buenos de ese video eran los "neonazis" que de nazis no tienen nada exepto lo que Jewllywood pretende hacernos creer, a esto hemos llegado.

Esos del video podrian ser cualquier persona decente de este pais que estuviera arta de todas las injusticias que se estan cometiendo y decidieran intentar cambiar las cosas, asi de claro.


----------



## ominae (10 Ene 2020)

Loignorito dijo:


> El error de Mccarthy es similar al tuyo: identificar a la entente del mal con una de sus marionetas: el comunismo. Ese mismo que destruyó el imperio de los zares, en Rusia. O el que arrasó el imperio chino y más, es sabido. Y de ese mismo engendro macroeconómico e intelectual que 'aprió' semejante monstruo, ahora sufrimos la versión 4.0 que comunmente llamamos progresismo, con toda su carga de degeneración moral adjunta. Y sí, seguro que encontramos vínculos directos si nos ponemos a buscar entre la degradación moral en EEUU e incluso en Europa, con la URSS. Hasta existen documentos que lo prueban, recuerdo haber leído algunos hace bastantes años. Otra cosa es que olvide lo que ahora te intento explicar.
> 
> El 'prisma' necesario para entender esto se compone de un conocimiento extenso sobre las formas de poder en la antigüedad. Las escuelas iniciáticas y de misterios, eran los lugares donde las élites educaban su progénie ¿sabías que en Roma cualquier cargo público al menos detentaba otro 'religioso' como sacerdote de un culto? no sé si lo sabías, pero la mayoría no tiene ni idea de cual era el poder en Roma, ni de cual es el poder ahora, en naciones que tomaron sus formas para los Estados que surgieron con su caída. Y es que la mayoría se hace pajas pensando que eso de la masonería, los 'iluminati', rosacruces y demás mandangas esotérico/mistéricas, aparecieron de la nada en los albores del siglo XX... o poco antes.
> 
> ...



yo no creo en tu retórica de las élites lo siento. Lo he explicado muchas veces, el mal parte del cerebro humano y no es necesario que nadie lo dirija desde una habitación oscura, igual que el bullying se desarrolla de forma independiente en los colegios de todo el mundo, sin necesidad de una organización secreta, la maldad política funciona de la misma forma.

La razón por la que piensas así es, paradójicamente, la programación mental a la que te someten desde niño, haciéndote creer que tú deber es derribar el poder establecido, convirtiéndote en un revolucionario perpetuo, seas de la ideología que seas.

como lo he explicado muchas veces no voy a dar la paliza, pero determinadas situaciones sociales y comportamientos llaman la atención de los psicopatas que los aprovechan para su propio beneficio o divertimento. A la gente inteligente como tú os pasa lo que a mi hace unos años, como nuestro cerebro no funciona así no podemos entender este proceso y lo reducimos a la unica posibilidad que es racional para nosotros, hay alguien detrás dirigiéndolo todo. Esta es la conclusión básica que realiza toda persona inteligente y no es nada de lo que avergonzarse. El problema es que no funciona así pero nuestro desconocimiento de la forma de pensar de la gente que no es como nosotros nos lleva a no encontrar la razón correcta.

no se porque me llamas ignorante sobre lo del estómago, los problemas de hitler con el estómago comienzan en su juventud y lo primero que hace alguien con esos problemas suele ser dejar de comer cosas que generen digestiones pesadas, que suelen ser carne, mantequilla , lácteos, huevo etc etc generando un déficit de vitamina B12 y grasas saturadas que provoca problemas cerebrales. Por eso puedes observar en Hitler un alucinante cambio de personalidad, de ser un joven heroe de guerra, intelectual ,artista y solitario a un arengador de masas. Es bastante raro que un cambio de personalidad tan brusco se produzca sin una razón médica subyacente, así que no se a que viene tu comentario.


----------



## arriondas (10 Ene 2020)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Para mí los fachas tampocos son los buenos ya que dentro de las derechas hay cientos de psicópatas infiltrados.
> 
> Los buenos son los que tienen valores tradicionales, tienen familias, son trabajadores y son esas personas nobles en los que puedes confiar. Al otro lado tienes a los psicópatas que usan las ideologías para enfrentar a los primeros y ordeñarlos para ellos vivir sin trabajar.



Buena y mala gente la hay en todas partes. Una persona noble puede ser de derechas o de izquierdas; la ideología es lo de menos, incluso algo irrelevante. Es más, cuidado con fiarlo todo a los valores; hay personas muy tradicionales pero que también tienen doble moral, y son más malos que la quina. He conocido a gente muy disciplinada y trabajadora... y que eran unos auténticos monstruos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Ene 2020)

ominae dijo:


> yo no creo en tu retórica de las élites lo siento. Lo he explicado muchas veces, el mal parte del cerebro humano y no es necesario que nadie lo dirija desde una habitación oscura, igual que el bullying se desarrolla de forma independiente en los colegios de todo el mundo, sin necesidad de una organización secreta, la maldad política funciona de la misma forma.
> 
> La razón por la que piensas así es, paradójicamente, la programación mental a la que te someten desde niño, haciéndote creer que tú deber es derribar el poder establecido, convirtiéndote en un revolucionario perpetuo, seas de la ideología que seas.
> 
> ...



Pero una cosa no quita la otra.

Es decir, estoy 100% de acuerdo con el tema este cerebral. De ahí me has hecho ver algo que no conocía y que realmente es vital en ese tema.

Pero por otro lado, siempre hay esos multimillonarios que han ido financiando los movimientos revolucionarios. La Revolucion Rusa se gestó desde Wall Street, y está ampliamente documentado el tema

Me he encontrado este libro que quemaron los Mossos por orden judicial

Ahí hay un libro de ejemplo, lleno de datos, desde lo que hacía Trotski en Nueva York hasta como se usó la Cruz Roja para esto.

No veo la contradiccion entre ambos puntos. Es decir, la Revolucion Rusa no podría haber sido exitosa sin esta gente con la corteza prefrontal dañada, pero a la vez, esa chispa inicial con dinero y planificacion externo existía tambien


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ene 2020)

Lo contrario a UNA , GRANDE Y LIBRE.....

es , *DIVIDIDA Y ENFRENTADA, PEQUEÑA Y SOMETIDA*

lo que estamos viviendo actualmente 

atacar la integridad territorial , es debilitar el estado
atacar a las familias es debilitar al estado
esterilizar a las mujeres, es atacar al estado
promover la invasión extranjera de musulmanes y africanos , es atacar el estado
Estamos siendo atacados y todo lo que han acumulado tus antepasados , será entregado por el nuevo estado islamista a una familia musulmana con 6 hijos


----------



## estadounido (10 Ene 2020)

Forofgold Withoutname dijo:


> El fascismo real, el de Mussolini, fue una ideologia de izquierdas, te falta estudiar mas todavia para dejar de usar terminos incorrectos.
> 
> Y el nacional socialismo por supuesto que tambien fue izquierda, nacional pero izquierda, y por supuesto que no se limito a Alemania ni a esa epoca, aqui en España ETA y los vascos independentistas tambien serian nacional socialistas, no se comparan con "los nazis" por que les daria mala imagen porque los nazis te los venden solamente como que son asesinos y no separan esa imagen de la politica, pero la politica que tenian era claramente de izquierda, socialista, y es la misma que tienen algunos separatistas, los catalanes ahi tenemos nacional socialistas y nacionalistas (de derechas) ya son mas diversos.



Te dejas confundir por la terminología. No tienen nada que ver la ideología y la mentalidad de un nazi y de un etarra.


----------



## estadounido (10 Ene 2020)

Okiali dijo:


> Los fachas no son los buenos “ni de coña”
> El problema es que los otros se han vuelto peores



Bueno, los fachas son los menos malos.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (10 Ene 2020)

chemarin dijo:


> No sé si te entiendo bien, ¿quieres decir que no existen el bien y el mal? He notado durante años de observación, que las personas que creen que no existe el bien y el mal, la verdad y la mentira, lo bello y lo feo, y en general que lo relativizan (como parece hacer AHA) SON PSICÓPATAS, y es que no falla.



Tal cual. A mí también me ha pasado.


----------



## Loignorito (10 Ene 2020)

ominae dijo:


> yo no creo en tu retórica de las élites lo siento. Lo he explicado muchas veces, el mal parte del cerebro humano y no es necesario que nadie lo dirija desde una habitación oscura, igual que el bullying se desarrolla de forma independiente en los colegios de todo el mundo, sin necesidad de una organización secreta, la maldad política funciona de la misma forma.
> 
> La razón por la que piensas así es, paradójicamente, la programación mental a la que te someten desde niño, haciéndote creer que tú deber es derribar el poder establecido, convirtiéndote en un revolucionario perpetuo, seas de la ideología que seas.
> 
> ...



Es cierto que en cualquiera reside lo que podríamos llamar 'mal', que es en realidad su propio instinto de supervivencia adulterado que actúa en contra de terceros. Si te fijas, la retórica izquierdista siempre está luchando contra 'el mal'. Algo similar sucede en las masas de derechas, no es tan prominente pues su cultura y educación humana suele ser superior, pero sucede. Ejemplos de justamente lo contrario, los hallamos en ambas tendencias políticas. Esto es así por causa de nuestro cuerpo animal y por la programación social. También sirven de bases los traumas que derivan de la interactuación con la sociedad, sobre todo en la niñez y la pubertad. Esto generea odios y miedos, los cuales al llegar a la edad adulta, se convierten en actitudes políticas, al ser inseminados por los gérmenes ideológicos.

No sé porqué me ves como un 'revolucionario perpétuo'. Nada de eso, mas bien al contrario, soy defensor del orden, mientras este sea consecuente con las correctas virtudes humanas. Como ya he explicado en otras ocasiones, el dilema de nuestras sociedades, insalvable mientras no cambiemos de paradigma, es la competitividad. Y cierto que podemos encontrar en ella valores como el esfuerzo y la autorealización, mas fallan en su objetivo colateral, que es dañar a otros para alcanzar el éxito. Es así, pues nuestro triunfo siempre es sobre otrros. Y es donde la humanidad debe cambiar, elegir el paradigma correcto, que es el servicio al prójimo, el amor entre los hombres (mariconadas aparte). Esforzarse por ayudar a otros. Trabajar y ser mejor por que así podemos contribuir más al progreso (el de verdad) de la sociedad y la humanidad en su conjunto.

En tanto a llamarte ignorante, ya lo he explicado, aunque evidentemente, también yo lo soy. Siempre somos ignorantes de algo, pues el saber total es inalcanzable. Lo que sucede es que en ocasiones, como humano que soy, me 'caliento' en exceso y digo las cosas como no debo. No obstante y pese a que ignoraba que Hitler empezó con sus problemas de estómago en la juventud, habría que saber qué condicionó esto, pues salvo defectos congénitos o hábitos alimentarios nefastos, los problemas de estómago van ligados siempre a una presión psicológica mal encajada. Y tampoco olvidemos a Napoleón ¿acaso él también empezó con eso de joven? si así fuese, igualmente deberíamos conocer sus causas, su entorno vital y su alimentación anterior.

En tanto a las conductas, es también algo sabido, que con la edad se cambia de forma de pensar y de actuar, así en la juventud es mas propio actuar como un guerrero y de adulto como un estadista. Eso lo provocan los años y no las taras psicológicas ni los traumas. Entiendo por tu argumento sobre la idealización del héroe, que eres joven. Cuando pasas el meridiano de la vida, como yo, te vuelves más conservador. Va con la edad y su experiencia.

En tanto al funcionamiento del cerebro, las pautas de la actitud humana, los verdaderos 'porqués' que nos mueven, el como inducirlos y controlarnos, pues de eso sé bastante. Y esas 'élites' sí existen. No sé a ti, pero yo fuí invitado en un par de ocasiones a formar parte de ella. ya hace años de aquello y mi respuesta en ambas ocasiones fue no. Por ello, desde entonces y variando de grado, estoy siempre bajo 'supervisión'.

En fin, todo esto como ya dije, me cansa. Existen conocimientos de caracter superior y 'estados de ser' necesarios para poder entender correctamente al mundo y sus seres, al tiempo que la situación actual y desgraciadamente la mayoría no los posee, ni tan siquiera los puede concebir y si pudiese adquierirlos de golpe, perdería la razón al no saber encajar lo que algunos conocemos sobre la realidad.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Ene 2020)

Lo de siempre, si no es como yo, es facha, y se quedan tan contentos, luego van de cultos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Ene 2020)

Forofgold Withoutname dijo:


> Eso tambien es muy comun, todo el que no piense como yo es facha, por eso la izquierda tiene tantos "sectores" es como los testigos de Jehovah que les van saliendo pequeños desertores que se montan sectas a pequeña escala "robandose" parte de los seguidores a los que logran llevar por una derivacion de la fe que ellos mismos reformulan.



Hemos llegado al comentario de un forero que va de superguay que viene a decir " si te gustan los toros eres facha", y este es el nivel de idiotez que tenemos hoy en día. Si alguien le gusta el ánime, es facha, si te gusta la tortilla sin cebolla, eres facha, si no vas al teatro, eres facha, si no te gusta lo que am i, eres facha, cualquier cosa es ser facha. Así vamos a organizar una sociedad respetuosa, claro que si. Valen los gustos personales, no las acciones que hagamos.


----------



## ShellShock (10 Ene 2020)

Estas cosas no suelen ser de la noche a la mañana, sino poco a poco durante varios años, con algunos momentos clave que te espabilan.

Uno de los primeros momentos clave lo recuerdo a los veinti-muy-pocos en la universidad, teniendo que abrir paso a hostias y empujones para entrar en clase entre hordas de perroflautas comeflores que bloqueaban las puertas con vallas de obra y amenazaban a los que querían entrar. Uno iba ya con las pelotas hinchadas de estudiar Cálculo XXVI o Teoría de la Medida VII y encima iba a tener que aguantar a cuatro maricas con pantalones cagaos que tenían ganas de saltarse sus clases sobre micromachismos o el corro de la patata...

Puta escoria roja tironucable. Con las chavalitas, los tirillas y los profesores vejestorios se atrevían, pero a la hora de la verdad, unos mariconazos con menos de media hostia.

De todas formas yo no diría que los fachas son buenos, sino que son mejores que la escoria progre roja. Cada uno está solo o como mucho con su familia y amigos. No hay que esperar un mesías salvador.


----------



## Kelbek (10 Ene 2020)

Leyendo comentarios en un periódico online me di cuenta de que los "fachas" tenían argumentos sólidos y los de izmierda solo decían "facha franco machista" (lo mismo que en burbuja, vamos)


----------



## mevamevameva (11 Ene 2020)

ominae dijo:


> Supongo que cada persona tendrá una experiencia propia sobre el engaño psicopatico izquierdista que hemos sufrido todos desde la infancia y que ha condicionado toda nuestra opinión sobre el mundo y sobre la historia.
> 
> A mi particularmente creo que el descubrimiento que mas me marcó fueron todas las trampas ideologicas sovieticas de la guerra fria, en especial el caso de Joe McCarthy y como le convirtieron en un apestado simplemente porque se dedicaba a luchar contra ellos. La gente con la que yo debatia nunca daban datos sobre lo que ocurrido, solo hablaban con frases hechas tipo "caza de brujas" y constructos similares pero en realidad nadie conocia la historia de la infiltración sovietica en los EEUU.
> 
> ...



Soy lento, empecé a cuestionarme cosas en 2015 cuando un tal Soros dijo que Europa tenía que recibir UN MILLÓN de inmigrantes o no sobreviviría. Me dije... y quién coño es éste pájaro para decir eso? Luego empecé a tirar doe hilo, Open Society, ONGs, Comunismo, Racismo, C. Murray, D. Murray... y bueno ahora ya me conformaría si lo de los judíos dominando el es mentira, pero leyendo a McDonald y viendo la etnicidad en ciertos círculos...pues no pinta bien.


----------



## richmond (11 Ene 2020)

Yo la psicopatía la veo en hijos de rojos represaliados. Es el caso de Iglesias y de varios compañeros mios ya entrados en años.
Después estan los jóvenes adoctrinados que simplemente son ignorantes, aunque igual si que hayan logrado cierto grado de psicopatía entre las jóvenes, pq la intoxicación por feminismo ha llegado a dosis letales.
En todo caso es una pscopatia solo contra lo que ellos llaman fachas.


----------



## zeromus44 (11 Ene 2020)

Yo desde pequeño he sido de izquierdas, pero viendo el devenir de temas como inmigración, LGTB, feminazismo, etc es imposible que me serlo en estos momentos. Ya desde crío estaba totalmente en contra de inmigrantes, maricones y odiaba a las mujeres porque veía lo falsas que eran.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (11 Ene 2020)

Para mi el punto de inflexión fue cuando leí "Derrota Mundial" de Salvador Borrego.

De pronto entendí todo...

Es el libro que cambió mi vida y el mas importante y fascinante que he leído jamás.


----------



## Don Potettes (11 Ene 2020)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Los de izquierda no tienen hijos, los abortan o sustituyen por animales.Y si tienen hijos son larvas.



Ellos los llaman "criaturas". "Hijos" les parece una palabra con connotaciones fachas.
















Irene Montero y Pablo Iglesias anuncian embarazo: "Llegan dos criaturas"




Irene Montero celebrando que las argentinas puedan matar a sus "criaturas"


----------



## tixel (11 Ene 2020)

Pues mi proceso no tengo muy claro cual fue, pero pase de defender el comunismo e ir a Cuba en 2008 a vivir el paraiso socialista a rechazarlo y sentir autentico asco por él. No fue hace muchos años, pero a base de lecturas como la que citan de Borrego, ver que las cosas no encajaban en el relato oficial, que la juderia estaba metida a saco desde el minuto 1 que aquello cada vez se me hacía más dificil de aceptar y justificar y que aquello era mucho más amplio de lo que pensaba y que cumplia todas las reglas de una autentica conspiración. Una vez caes de la burra empiezas a ver la autentica dimension de aquello y las tacticas de su discurso que son siempre las mismas el siguiente paso siendo una persona honesta es darse cuenta del error, apartarse de él y hacer lo posible para luchar contra lo que ahora consideras algo realmente maligno.
Al final me he apartado tanto que ahora soy creyente y practicante de la religión católica, al principio no tanto por fé como por estar en el lado opuesto de estos hijos de puta y pienso que fue el mejor paso y en la dirección correcta que dí en la vida.


----------



## DDT (11 Ene 2020)

Yo en realidad no he dejado nunca de ser de izquierdas, en el sentido de ayudar a los más desfavorecidos, hacer políticas desde el gobierno para mantener un sistema de seguridad social y bienestar social para todos, redistribución de la riqueza que se genere en el país...etc.
El problema que he ido viendo es que desde la izquierda ha sido donde más se ha ido atacando al sistema del bienestar a la chita callando...
Para mi la persona más detestable, manipuladora, psicópata del país ha sido y será Felipe González. Por supuesto me desperté de repente como si se me hubiesen pasado los efectos de la droga cuando después de haber ido con gran ilusión a las manifestaciones de "OTAN no , bases fuera", donde dije digo, digo Diego. El antedicho se quitó el disfraz y por supuesto dió un giro de 180 grados. Luego siguió lo de las privatizaciones de empresas públicas rentables como Endesa , que también empezó él, la entrada masiva de heroina en el país, que la trajo él también, y que supuso el asesinato de , bueno eso no se sabe, nadie habla de ello, como si nunca hubiese sucedido. Vergonzoso, abominable.... Y ahí sigue el tio, permitiéndose ponerse el disfraz de izquierdas, su famosa chaquetilla de pana y saliendo a engañar a los subnormales profundos totalmente idiotizados que forman la gran masa de nuestro país.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (11 Ene 2020)

A los 20 o así


----------



## tixel (11 Ene 2020)

Joaquim dijo:


> Como la que nos contaron del Golpe de Estado de los Bolcheviques en la URSS; que en los libros de texto de História de la escuela constaba como "La Revolución Rusa del pueblo contra los Zares".... otra falsedad histórica, otra mas, que nos metieron de niños los hijos de puta de los "maestros" de escuela en la EGB.



Lo mismo que en Cuba, hasta que te empiezas a hacer preguntas, ves el yate granma y sabes que eso vale una pasta, piensas en cuanto tenían que gastar en los viajes a Mejico, en la preparación, armamento, que un país no lo derrotan 4 pistoleros idealistas, etc y ves que ahí hay algo que no te cuentan y que suena que esa gente tenía padrinos poderosos y con dinero, nada de el pueblo se levantó contra el tirano.
Sigues investigando un poquito más y ya jamás te puedes creer el cuento de hadas que te cuentan y al darte cuenta que todo lo que te han contado es pura mentira y que no tienen el más minimo problema en hacerlo e imponer esa verdad con los medios que sean que ya te queda claro la naturaleza criminal e incluso satanica que tiene el comunismo.


----------



## tixel (11 Ene 2020)

antiparkista dijo:


> Yo nunca he sido de izquierdas, jamás. Nunca me gustó el feismo ni su anti estética. Fui a un colegio concertado y alguno que otro iba de rojo por la vida, pero no lo considerábamos alguien “válido”. He sido siempre muy inquieto culturalmente y cuando entré en la facultad pública pensé que al menos allí, aunque fuesen de izquierdas, encontraría gente interesada como yo por el arte o la literatura y fue todo lo contrario. Una masa borreguil izquierdista y los supuestos interesados en algo más, psicópatas y ególatras sin el menor sentido crítico.
> 
> Siempre se dice que la derecha no sabe comunicar ni hacer bien la propaganda, pero no se analiza el por qué. La única razón es la psicopatía de la izquierda: les lleva a retorcer el mensaje, a darle mil vueltas, a que parezca lo que no es, a mentir en definitiva. En la derecha si se miente es con conocimiento de causa y en buena parte de ella, con sentimiento de culpa judeocristiana. Es por eso que “no se le da bien”. Es como pedirle a un blanco que le gane los 100 metros lisos a un negro. Simplemente no está diseñado para ello.



Muy buen razonamiento. Se lo podías pasar a Maria Elvira Roca Barea cuando habla de la falta de habilidad de los catolicos y de los españoles contra la propaganda de los protestantes. Con la reforma fue donde empezo toda la degeneración que vino a partir de entonces.


----------



## Joaquim (11 Ene 2020)

tixel dijo:


> Pues mi proceso no tengo muy claro cual fue, pero pase de defender el comunismo e ir a Cuba en 2008 a vivir el paraiso socialista a rechazarlo y sentir autentico asco por él. No fue hace muchos años, pero a base de lecturas como la que citan de Borrego, ver que las cosas no encajaban en el relato oficial, que la juderia estaba metida a saco desde el minuto 1 que aquello cada vez se me hacía más dificil de aceptar y justificar y que aquello era mucho más amplio de lo que pensaba y que cumplia todas las reglas de una autentica conspiración. Una vez caes de la burra empiezas a ver la autentica dimension de aquello y las tacticas de su discurso que son siempre las mismas el siguiente paso siendo una persona honesta es darse cuenta del error, apartarse de él y hacer lo posible para luchar contra lo que ahora consideras algo realmente maligno.
> Al final me he apartado tanto que ahora soy creyente y practicante de la religión católica, al principio no tanto por fé como por estar en el lado opuesto de estos hijos de puta y pienso que fue el mejor paso y en la dirección correcta que dí en la vida.



Pues con tu conversión al Catolicismo, hoy en día, me recuerdas a los Venezolanas que buscan Refugio en España huyendo del Comunismo; así de claro te lo digo, con gran pesar.


----------



## tixel (11 Ene 2020)

Joaquim dijo:


> Pues con tu conversión al Catolicismo, hoy en día, me recuerdas a los Venezolanas que buscan Refugio en España huyendo del Comunismo; así de claro te lo digo, con gran pesar.



No entiendo.


----------



## Decipher (11 Ene 2020)

Yo no los considero "los buenos" pero si me di cuenta de que no eran "los malos".


----------



## Joaquim (11 Ene 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> Yo no los considero "los buenos" pero si me di cuenta de que no eran "los malos".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 212898



En todo caso, visto lo visto, eran el mal menor.


----------



## tixel (11 Ene 2020)

DDT dijo:


> Yo en realidad no he dejado nunca de ser de izquierdas, en el sentido de ayudar a los más desfavorecidos, hacer políticas desde el gobierno para mantener un sistema de seguridad social y bienestar social para todos, redistribución de la riqueza que se genere en el país...etc.
> El problema que he ido viendo es que desde la izquierda ha sido donde más se ha ido atacando al sistema del bienestar a la chita callando...
> Para mi la persona más detestable, manipuladora, psicópata del país ha sido y será Felipe González. Por supuesto me desperté de repente como si se me hubiesen pasado los efectos de la droga cuando después de haber ido con gran ilusión a las manifestaciones de "OTAN no , bases fuera", donde dije digo, digo Diego. El antedicho se quitó el disfraz y por supuesto dió un giro de 180 grados. Luego siguió lo de las privatizaciones de empresas públicas rentables como Endesa , que también empezó él, la entrada masiva de heroina en el país, que la trajo él también, y que supuso el asesinato de , bueno eso no se sabe, nadie habla de ello, como si nunca hubiese sucedido. Vergonzoso, abominable.... Y ahí sigue el tio, permitiéndose ponerse el disfraz de izquierdas, su famosa chaquetilla de pana y saliendo a engañar a los subnormales profundos totalmente idiotizados que forman la gran masa de nuestro país.



Pensar que ser de izquierdas tiene que ver con ayudar a los desfavorecidos es no enterarse de nada y comprar su propaganda como un idiota sin cerebro. Siglos antes de los comunistas los catolicos lo hacían no desde el sillón de un despacho sino a pie de obra.


----------



## Joaquim (11 Ene 2020)

tixel dijo:


> No entiendo.



Papa Francisco: «Son los comunistas los que piensan como los cristianos»


----------



## tixel (11 Ene 2020)

Joaquim dijo:


> Papa Francisco: «Son los comunistas los que piensan como los cristianos»



Como no seas un poco más claro no entiendo que tiene que ver mi conversión con las venezolanas que hablas.


----------



## waukegan (11 Ene 2020)

¿Pero qué narices va a ser todo ideología? El tema de los menas es un negocio de proporciones bíblicas. Puede que muchas personas que votan partidos de izquierdas estén a favor de acoger menas por ideología o por sentimientos de humanidad, pero todo el que haya rozado el tema sabe que de los menas se encargan empresas concesionarias y asociaciones que reciben jugosísimas subvenciones, y en las que trabajan miles de personas. Al igual que otras "políticas" promovidas por el régimen (donde también participa el PP y sus organizaciones afines cobran "ayudas", entre ellas la Iglesia), el tema de los menas es simple y llanamente una próspera y rentable industria, ávida de más materia prima para expandir el negocio y mejorar la cuenta de resultados.


----------



## Joaquim (11 Ene 2020)

tixel dijo:


> Como no seas un poco más claro no entiendo que tiene que ver mi conversión con las venezolanas que hablas.



Que los Venezolanos que huyen de su país, buscando Refugio en España por el hambre, la pobreza, la miseria, el dolor, la muerte y la violencia que ha traído allí el Comunismo, no se dan cuenta de que España está, hoy en día, siguiendo los mismos pasos que siguió su país años atrás, y que los ha llevado a esa situación tan catastrófica.


Y la Iglésia Católica, comandada hoy en dia por el Progre Boludo, está inmersa en una deriva progre, que le lleva a ir de la mano de los Bolcheviques y la Progredumbre en multitud de asuntos, dejado tirados como perros a aquellos que están dispuestos a dar su vida por defenderla, empezando por el silencio cómplice que tuvieron con la Exhumación de Franco, que los salvó de la aniquilación a manos de los Rojos en España.


----------



## tixel (11 Ene 2020)

Joaquim dijo:


> Que los Venezolanos que huyen de su país, buscando Refugio en España por el hambre, la pobreza, la miseria, el dolor, la muerte y la violencia que ha traído allí el Comunismo, no se dan cuenta de que España está, hoy en día, siguiendo los mismos pasos que siguió su país años atrás, y que los ha llevado a esa situación tan catastrófica.
> 
> 
> Y la Iglésia Católica, comandada hoy en dia por el Progre Boludo, está inmersa en una deriva progre, que le lleva a ir de la mano de los Bolcheviques y la Progredumbre en multitud de asuntos, dejado tirados como perros a aquellos que están dispuestos a dar su vida por defenderla, empezando por el silencio cómplice que tuvieron con la Exhumación de Franco, que los salvó de la aniquilación a manos de los Rojos en España.



Por la Iglesia no te preocupes, ya tuvo momentos peores que el actual muchas veces, de hecho ya tuvo problemas casi desde el minuto 1. La Iglesia prevalecerá, eso ya lo sabemos de antemano, pero eso no quiere decir que los catolicos no las pasemos putas en el camino. La Iglesia también necesita su purificación como el resto.


----------



## Decipher (11 Ene 2020)

Coincidencia.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Ene 2020)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Para mi el punto de inflexión fue cuando leí "Derrota Mundial" de Salvador Borrego.
> 
> De pronto entendí todo...
> 
> Es el libro que cambió mi vida y el mas importante y fascinante que he leído jamás.



Este libro es vital tambien, ya que es de los pocos favorables a la II Guerra Mundial al Eje, sin cuya postura no se entiende bien la misma.

Por cierto, en otro hilo se habla de libros quemados, este es uno de ellos ; quemados por los Mossos en Barcelona por orden judicial


----------



## EXTOUAREG (11 Ene 2020)

DDT dijo:


> Yo en realidad no he dejado nunca de ser de izquierdas, en el sentido de ayudar a los más desfavorecidos, hacer políticas desde el gobierno para mantener un sistema de seguridad social y bienestar social para todos, redistribución de la riqueza que se genere en el país...etc.
> El problema que he ido viendo es que desde la izquierda ha sido donde más se ha ido atacando al sistema del bienestar a la chita callando...
> Para mi la persona más detestable, manipuladora, psicópata del país ha sido y será Felipe González. Por supuesto me desperté de repente como si se me hubiesen pasado los efectos de la droga cuando después de haber ido con gran ilusión a las manifestaciones de "OTAN no , bases fuera", donde dije digo, digo Diego. El antedicho se quitó el disfraz y por supuesto dió un giro de 180 grados. Luego siguió lo de las privatizaciones de empresas públicas rentables como Endesa , que también empezó él, la entrada masiva de heroina en el país, que la trajo él también, y que supuso el asesinato de , bueno eso no se sabe, nadie habla de ello, como si nunca hubiese sucedido. Vergonzoso, abominable.... Y ahí sigue el tio, permitiéndose ponerse el disfraz de izquierdas, su famosa chaquetilla de pana y saliendo a engañar a los subnormales profundos totalmente idiotizados que forman la gran masa de nuestro país.



Hablaba antes de "Derrota Mundial" como el libro que me cambió la perspectiva, pero me quiero sumar también al varapalo que para mi supuso el desastre de los últimos gobiernos socialistas de Felipe González, tenía yo 20 años y tenía cero oportunidades laborales, de pronto llegó Aznar y empezaron a surgir empleos, riqueza, oportunidades nunca vistas, en el 2000 fue la apoteosis, con 26 años tuve mi primer contrato indefinido en una empresa seria, ganando muy buen sueldo, pude comprar un piso, un coche que jamás pensé poder tener e incrementar mis ahorros...

Descubrí el premio del esfuerzo y el mérito que la izquierda nunca premia.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (11 Ene 2020)

DDT dijo:


> Yo en realidad no he dejado nunca de ser de izquierdas, en el sentido de ayudar a los más desfavorecidos, hacer políticas desde el gobierno para mantener un sistema de seguridad social y bienestar social para todos, redistribución de la riqueza que se genere en el país...etc.
> El problema que he ido viendo es que desde la izquierda ha sido donde más se ha ido atacando al sistema del bienestar a la chita callando...
> Para mi la persona más detestable, manipuladora, psicópata del país ha sido y será Felipe González. Por supuesto me desperté de repente como si se me hubiesen pasado los efectos de la droga cuando después de haber ido con gran ilusión a las manifestaciones de "OTAN no , bases fuera", donde dije digo, digo Diego. El antedicho se quitó el disfraz y por supuesto dió un giro de 180 grados. Luego siguió lo de las privatizaciones de empresas públicas rentables como Endesa , que también empezó él, la entrada masiva de heroina en el país, que la trajo él también, y que supuso el asesinato de , bueno eso no se sabe, nadie habla de ello, como si nunca hubiese sucedido. Vergonzoso, abominable.... Y ahí sigue el tio, permitiéndose ponerse el disfraz de izquierdas, su famosa chaquetilla de pana y saliendo a engañar a los subnormales profundos totalmente idiotizados que forman la gran masa de nuestro país.



Es que primero habría que definir que es "facha" y qué es "de izquierdas". A lo mejor yo sería muy de izquierdas para según qué cosas, pero no de esta izquierda que no tiene nada que ver con la izquierda de que me hablaban familiares ancianos que vivieron los años 70 y 80 currando en fábricas del metal y cadenas de montaje.

Supongo que estos familiares ahora también son fachas, porque parece ser que ahora todo es facha


----------



## Decipher (11 Ene 2020)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Es que primero habría que definir que es "facha" y qué es "de izquierdas". A lo mejor yo sería muy de izquierdas para según qué cosas, pero no de esta izquierda que no tiene nada que ver con la izquierda de que me hablaban familiares ancianos que vivieron los años 70 y 80 currando en fábricas del metal y cadenas de montaje.
> 
> Supongo que estos familiares ahora también son fachas, porque parece ser que ahora todo es facha



Es que izquierda y derecha son solo coaliciones. Que tiene que ver un comunista con un anarquista o un conservador con un liberal. Nada. Pero la gente no sabe mucho de política y la engañan como a chinos.


----------



## ashe (11 Ene 2020)

buenos para unos, malos para otros. Hoy día como se ha manipulado la historia no existe buenos y malos sino gente que busca vivir a costa de terceros


----------



## Tomate-chan (11 Ene 2020)

ominae dijo:


> Supongo que cada persona tendrá una experiencia propia sobre el engaño psicopatico izquierdista que hemos sufrido todos desde la infancia y que ha condicionado toda nuestra opinión sobre el mundo y sobre la historia.
> 
> A mi particularmente creo que el descubrimiento que mas me marcó fueron todas las trampas ideologicas sovieticas de la guerra fria, en especial el caso de Joe McCarthy y como le convirtieron en un apestado simplemente porque se dedicaba a luchar contra ellos. La gente con la que yo debatia nunca daban datos sobre lo que ocurrido, solo hablaban con frases hechas tipo "caza de brujas" y constructos similares pero en realidad nadie conocia la historia de la infiltración sovietica en los EEUU.
> 
> ...



Que coño paso en Rhodesia?
En mi caso la historia es bastante mas simple. Yo cuando tenia 18 años era comunista. Apoyaba todas las manifestaciones contra el PP y pensaba que la izquierda era lo mejor del mundo. Luego cuando vi lo que hizo el PSOE con el tema feminismo, inmigracion, memoria historica, etc, el sectarismo y la falsedad que se escondia detras de esa retorica de la supuesta justicia social, no me costo demasiado irme al otro extremo. Luego cuando ves realmente como son los paises comunistas y como todo el mundo prefiere salir de alli corriendo, las dudas que te quedaban se disipan. Lo que mas me costo entender, y es lo que menos se entiende normalmente, es la parte economica. Los comunistas quieren acabar con el liberalismo economico para crear un capitalismo monopolista de Estado. Aunque parezca raro, el socialismo no es mas que un capitalismo de Estado. Ahora veo claro que el liberalismo economico funciona mucho mejor; los socialistas tienen una idea de la economia rancia, es decir, ellos creen que la riqueza es como una tarta que hay que repartir, pero en la practica la riqueza se crea, y cuanta mas libertad economica haya mas riqueza se puede crear, por eso los paises liberales siempre son mas ricos que los paises socialistas. Con este panorama la unica critica que les queda a los rojos es el tema de la desigualdad, por eso se pasan el dia hablando de igualdad, pero lo cierto es que las clases mas bajas de los paises liberales tienen mas dinero que las clases mas pobres de los paises socialistas (casi todo el mundo).


----------



## ominae (11 Ene 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Que coño paso en Rhodesia?



Tengo un hilo en el subforo de historia explicándolo, cuando esté en el ordenador se lo enseño.

Desde el móvil es muy difícil responder mensajes extensos, tb tengo muchos por responder que intentaré contestar cuando esté delante del pc.


----------



## qbit (11 Ene 2020)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Para mi el punto de inflexión fue cuando leí "Derrota Mundial" de Salvador Borrego.
> 
> De pronto entendí todo...
> 
> Es el libro que cambió mi vida y el mas importante y fascinante que he leído jamás.



Sí, es un libro magnífico. Sencillito y bien explicado, sin que el autor tenga la pretensión de ir de intelectual como otros.


----------



## DDT (11 Ene 2020)

tixel dijo:


> Pensar que ser de izquierdas tiene que ver con ayudar a los desfavorecidos es no enterarse de nada y comprar su propaganda como un idiota sin cerebro. Siglos antes de los comunistas los catolicos lo hacían no desde el sillón de un despacho sino a pie de obra.



Bueno te aclaro. Estoy de acuerdo que la Iglesia ha ayudado históricamente a los más desfavorecidos, y sigue ayudándoles en la actualidad, por muchos errores que tenía y tiene, GRANDES errores. Pero yo creo que es el ESTADO el que tiene que proveer de bienestar social a la población y tiene que redistribuir la riqueza para que todo el mundo tenga un mínimo bienestar (e ir mejorándolo evidentemente). La iglesia hacía y hace beneficencia , pero en un estado más igualitario (que no totalmente, cosa que no comparto ya que creo en la cultura del esfuerzo y la iniciativa personal) la beneficencia no sería necesaria.
Quizás lo que más se aproxima a mi idea de estado ideal seria la socialdemocracia, desde luego el progresismo NO, y el capitalismo salvaje tampoco.


----------



## Le corbeau (11 Ene 2020)

Unos años fuera de España sin que te fusilen a todas horas con adoctrinamiento de los sucios es el proyecto hombre contra el progresismo.


----------



## Hermericus (11 Ene 2020)

Napoleon no tenía pene, tenia una protuberancia de 4ctm que se conserva actualmente en formol.


----------



## Hermericus (11 Ene 2020)

ominae dijo:


> que va, los malos saben que son malos, y les da igual. Es lo que mas te impacta cuando descubres la mentalidad psicopatica. Cuando los rojos inventan mentiras, saben que lo estan haciendo, no es que se crean buenos, es que les da igual cosas como la mentira o el embuste, incluso disfrutan haciendolo. eso es lo verdaderamente increible, que es casi imposible darse cuenta que cerebralmente no son como tu.



Exacto. En la adolescencia puede haber algunos que se crean que los rojos son los buenos, pero a poco que salgas de la adolescencia y te funcionen 2 neuronas sabes perfectamente que son los malos.

Utilizan todas las técnicas denigrantes para tratar de imponerse a falta de argumentos: victimismo, histrionismo, violencia, amenaza, censura, ....

Mentalmente son una mezcolanza en mayor o menor medida de psicópatas, narcisistas y victimistas. No tienen el mas minimo sentido del ridiculo, responden bien con censuras, anatemas o violencia a todo lo que los pone en evidencia como forma de superar su enorme complejo de inferioridad.

Su esquema de pensamiento es muy simple: solo se vive una vez, mi calidad como ser humano es mediocre o baja, hay mucha otra gente que tiene calidad alta, pues voy a agarrarle del cuello para exprimirlo y para que la sociedad me declare que los seres humanos de calidad superior somos los rojos.

Son una secta destructiva que tienen que desaparecer.


----------



## tixel (11 Ene 2020)

DDT dijo:


> Bueno te aclaro. Estoy de acuerdo que la Iglesia ha ayudado históricamente a los más desfavorecidos, y sigue ayudándoles en la actualidad, por muchos errores que tenía y tiene, GRANDES errores. Pero yo creo que es el ESTADO el que tiene que proveer de bienestar social a la población y tiene que redistribuir la riqueza para que todo el mundo tenga un mínimo bienestar (e ir mejorándolo evidentemente). La iglesia hacía y hace beneficencia , pero en un estado más igualitario (que no totalmente, cosa que no comparto ya que creo en la cultura del esfuerzo y la iniciativa personal) la beneficencia no sería necesaria.
> Quizás lo que más se aproxima a mi idea de estado ideal seria la socialdemocracia, desde luego el progresismo NO, y el capitalismo salvaje tampoco.



Pues yo te digo que cuando lo hacía la Iglesia, aparte de seguramente hacerlo mejor al resto de la población no le costaba nada o bien lo que cada uno quisiera aportar voluntariamente. Cuando oigo lo del diezmo me descojono comparado con lo que tenemos hoy. Desde que el estado asumio esa tarea como parte de la tarea de secularismo y apartar a la Iglesia de todos lados nos sale por una pasta a todos y por encima cumple con la función arbitrariamente en función de sus intereses, y ahora se ve clarisimamente con todo el tema de los "refugiados".
Hay que empezar a quitarse la comida de coco del estado papa y protector que nos metieron los rojos y con el que tanta gente comulga, que de eso no tiene nada, de lo que tiene es de opresor, asoballador y corrupto y que vive como un parasito a expensas del esfuerzo de sus subditos por no llamarles exclavos directamente.
Te recomiendo le eches un vistazo a este hombre a ver si se te van las ideas estatistas como solución a nada. El estado no es la solución es el grandisimo problema.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Ene 2020)

antes me di cuenta que los de la Inquisicion eran los buenos


----------



## Cafard (12 Ene 2020)

Respecto a la guerra civil española, curiosamente cuando leí la trilogía del republicano Arturo Barea.


Luego todo vino en catarata


----------



## EXTOUAREG (12 Ene 2020)

Cafard dijo:


> Respecto a la guerra civil española, curiosamente cuando leí la trilogía del republicano Arturo Barea.
> 
> 
> Luego todo vino en catarata



A día de hoy toda persona culta y decente sabe que la izquierda provocó la guerra que perdió.


----------



## celebro (12 Ene 2020)

ominae dijo:


> que va, los malos saben que son malos, y les da igual. Es lo que mas te impacta cuando descubres la mentalidad psicopatica. Cuando los rojos inventan mentiras, saben que lo estan haciendo, no es que se crean buenos, es que les da igual cosas como la mentira o el embuste, incluso disfrutan haciendolo. eso es lo verdaderamente increible, que es casi imposible darse cuenta que cerebralmente no son como tu.



No te falta razon,pero eso también se aplica perfectamente a los psicofachas,sirviendo para que se autojustifquen los psicorrojos.


----------



## Harold Papanander (12 Ene 2020)

Nací brazo en alto mirando al sol en el mismo momento del parto. De la vulva lo primero que salió fue mi brazo en posición erguida, luego el resto del cuerpo.

El médico, con lárgimas en los ojos, le dijo a mi madre que era el parto más excepcional que nunca había asistido.


----------



## Caganduela and Chaparra (12 Ene 2020)

El tema de las ideologías / religiones y su relación con la psicopatía es muy interesante. 
Apuntar por ejemplo Islam, Comunismo y Judaísmo como ideologías generadoras de psicópatas


----------



## Baltasar G thang (12 Ene 2020)

cuando me di cuenta que todos los profesores izquierdistas que he tenido eran o bien subhumanos o bien unos vagos de campeonato, en plan record mundial first ballot hall of fame lazy ass motherfuckers. A eso le sumas que el "profesor enrollao" siempre era un progremierda y siempre era un hijodeputa que al final siempre "te la acaba clavando" como decian en el programa aquel de comedia pues se hace un combo bastante letal

vamos que ya lo sabia al terminar el insti y paso a confirmarse completamente en la uni


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Ene 2020)

el enchufismo, el nepotismo , que siempre ha vulnerado las normas éticas y democráticas, es usado por los que no tienen ninguna norma ética ni moral y que les da igual todo con tal de robar poder. Nada nuevo .
*EL COMUNISMO , ES LO CONTRARIO A LA MERITOCRACIA . *De hecho al igualar a todas las personas independiente de sus propias características que le definen , se ensalzan a sí mismos la élite extractiva por el hecho de serlo , siendo los demás un rebaño de borregos uniforme.

en países donde se ejerce la meritocracia (en su concepción de darwinismo social), el nepotismo es generalmente negativo y se considera corrupción. Viene determinada por el propio empresario, propietario y gestor de los bienes de producción, en su propio interés y provecho.

Nepotismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

El nepotismo es la preferencia que tienen algunos funcionarios públicos para dar empleos a familiares o amigos, sin importar el mérito para ocupar el cargo, sino su lealtad o alianza.


De acuerdo con el numeral del artículo 21 de la Declaración Universal de los Derechos Humanos: "Toda persona tiene el derecho de acceso, en condiciones de equidad, a las funciones públicas de su país". Por lo que el nepotismo violenta el derecho humano de acceso a funciones públicas de todos aquellos que se ven privados de oportunidades para competir justamente por un cargo público.
*Zimbabue*
Hasta su deposición en 2017, se informó que el presidente Robert Mugabe estaba preparando a su esposa Grace Mugabe para ser la próxima presidente de Zimbabue una vez que renuncie. Anteriormente se consideraba que el vicepresidente Joice Mujuru era el sucesor favorito de Mugabe

"Los cargos democráticamente electos no están ahí para favorecer a sus amigos y parientes, sino que son agentes al servicio de los ciudadanos que los han elegido" la tendencia de los representantes políticos a independizarse de los intereses de la ciudadanía y a constituirse en una clase con intereses propios y cierto espíritu de cuerpo".


----------



## Bimmer (12 Ene 2020)

Primero os dejo este post para que os paséis y veáis lo gratis que sale joder la vida a una persona, debéis saber esto y dar la máxima repercusión posible porfavor : 

Sociedad: - Brutal paliza en el metro de Barcelona, la víctima en silla de ruedas.

Respecto al tema, poco que añadir, en cuanto maduré me di cuenta de las incongruencias por parte de la izquierda, cuando dejé de ser un ignorante y me informé sobre la economía y cómo funciona el mundo pase en 4 años de votar a Podemos a ser abstencionista y apoyar el anarcocapitalismo. La psicopatía no se da solo en la izquierda, se da en todos los políticos por el hecho de pretender gobernar a otros semejantes a ellos, voy mucho más allá de lo que afirmó y con razón Trevijano sobre la partidocracia que tenemos en España, él se quedó en lo evidente, pero hay que reflexionar, estudiar contrastando mucha historia y filosofear un poco para entrar en contacto con la realidad : esto va de libres/soberanos vs esclavos, derecho natural vs derecho positivo, traducido sería : Casas reales/papales/dinastías vs ciudadanos, explicar esto por aquí es muy engorroso por lo que os invito a ver estos vídeos que lo explican a la perfección :


----------



## vayaquesi (12 Ene 2020)

Yo en principio "era de izquierdas", aunque más bien no tenía ni puñetera idea de política (sí vale "algo" sabía, pero en plan teórico).

Hubo dos hechos que me marcaron, uno fue cuando ZP el infame adelantó elecciones porque este país estaba a un paso de ser intervenida por la UE, y después de su inactividad empezó a meter miedo con que "el PP haría recortes".

Aquello me pareció de tratar a la población como retrasados profundos, aunque lo peor de todo es que el mensaje caló y que la PSOE no llegará a desaparecer. Y ya de Podemos y compañía mejor ni hablo.

Que conste que tampoco tengo simpatías por el PP, pero hay que decir las cosas como son: que debido a lo inútiles que son en la PSOE, le pasaron la patata caliente al PP.

La otra experiencia fue en una manifestación en la inauguración del tren AVE en mi ciudad, en la que vino el Felipe VI (no sé si en aquella época ya era rey).

En aquella ocasión pude comprobar de primera mano lo "tolerantes" que son muchos izmierdosos, pues una familia estaba junto a un policía en la entrada del lugar con banderas de España, y un tío se acercó y le quitó una bandera de España a un chaval que tenía unos 14 años, y empezó a pasarla hacia atrás mientras el resto de manifestantes (con banderas republicanas, independentistas, y comunistas) aplaudían.

Ahí vi que la ultra izquierda intolerante de primera mano y en directo, que a diferencia de la ultra derecha, éstos van de víctimas y son mucho más hipócritas. Pues para ellos la democracia solo existe cuando les interesa, y cuando no, no dudan en machacar al que piensa diferente.

A todo esto, os recomiendo ver el vídeo de cuando le hicieron "el escrache" a Rosa Díez en la Complutense, donde si no me equivoco ya estaba Pablo Iglesias antes de la formación de Podemos. Así se las gastan ellos....


----------



## tixel (12 Ene 2020)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> antes me di cuenta que los de la Inquisicion eran los buenos



Si, esa es otra burra de la que debe caer la gente.


----------



## Caganduela and Chaparra (12 Ene 2020)

Stock Option dijo:


> Desde siempre he tenido predilección por el autoritarismo.
> 
> Las masas deben ser encaminadas por el camino correcto con puño de hierro.



Totalmente de acuerdo con tu apreciación


----------



## Decipher (12 Ene 2020)

Stock Option dijo:


> Desde siempre he tenido predilección por el autoritarismo.
> 
> Las masas deben ser encaminadas por el camino correcto con puño de hierro.



Entonces hazte comunista.


----------



## Al-paquia (12 Ene 2020)

Normalmente cuando estoy con progres desconecto cuando sueltan sus retahilas, por razones sociales hay que relacionarse con basura, qué remedio.

Todo el rato de pluralidad, diversidad, respeto a las distintas opiniones, y ups, valga me Dios si alguien disiente. Total que uno de los locos se entera de que alguien "vota al PP" y ya empieza con que hay partidos que deberían ser ilegales, opiniones que no son válidas, etc...

Los rojos son malos por naturaleza, los humanos no. Acabemos con los rojos.


----------



## Stock Option (12 Ene 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> Entonces hazte comunista.



He dicho por el camino correcto


----------



## NoMasRojos2019 (12 Ene 2020)

Los rojos ahora van navegando con la bandera de ser almas de caridad, pero siempre han sido la misma podredumbre infecta psicópata, cuando tengan el control férreo sobre el Estado y la hegemonía de la fuerza, los disidentes gays, moros y otros aplaudidores que los apoyaron que vean que lo que apoyaron no se asemeja en nada a la realidad que han impuesto, serán los primeros en ser reprimidos, ya paso en la Rusia Soviética, en Cuba y en otras naciones revolucionarias marxistas, es el mismo modus operandi.


----------



## Decipher (12 Ene 2020)

Stock Option dijo:


> He dicho por el camino correcto



Cierto, cierto.


----------



## Dadinho (12 Ene 2020)

Con la LIVG


----------



## Dadinho (12 Ene 2020)

Bueno, y leyendo un poco de Historia.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (12 Ene 2020)

Mi padre, en paz descanse, utilizaba judío como término peyorativo. No digo ná y lo digo tó.


----------



## Navarrra (12 Ene 2020)

Cuando desenterraron los restos de mi bisabuelo fusilado en una zanja junto a otros cuantos cientos de civiles inocentes.


----------



## Coralado (12 Ene 2020)

ominae dijo:


> yo personalmente considero a hitler un enfermo mental, un psicotico que tuvo problemas de estomago que le inclinaron hacia una dieta vegetariana y por lo tanto a ser una persona dañina, un poco como el caso de unabomber pero con divisiones acorazadas en vez de cartas bomba. yo no encuentro nada positivo en hitler. Por cierto, los mismos problemas de estomago que tuvo napoleon, dato interesante para analizar la deriva delirante de los dos. Simplemente digo esto para que nadie confunda los ejemplso que doy con el nazismo al que considero un ejemplo decadente, no virtuoso, basicamente por provocar junto a los sovieticos la II guerra mundial y asesinar a miles de personas,



Pues es que no has entendido nada aún, no sabes de que va la cosa y tu "proceso" esta lejos de culminar... lo dejas claro en este último parrafo.


----------



## etsai (12 Ene 2020)

El haber leído '1984' en mi adolescencia me ayudó mucho a identificar los continuos engaños a los que estaba sometido y cambió totalmente mi visión del mundo.

Después entré en Menéame y observe con impotencia como muchos comentarios, propios y ajenos, eran censurados inmisericordemente aun cuando estaban cargados de sentido común.

Al final me topé con este foro y.... Booom!


----------



## Al-paquia (12 Ene 2020)

Coralado dijo:


> Pues es que no has entendido nada aún, no sabes de que va la cosa y tu "proceso" esta lejos de culminar... lo dejas claro en este último parrafo.



Ilumínanos hamijo.


----------



## etsai (12 Ene 2020)

Otra anécdota curiosa fue cuando en pleno apogeo del 15M en mi pueblo se convocó una manifestación en contra de los recortes, de la casta ladrona y bla bla bla. Yo le convenci a mi pareja para acudir y ahí fuimos inocentemente, pensando que aquello era un movimiento apolítico y espontáneo.

Al comenzar pude observar que encabezaban la manifa "los de siempre", y torcí el morro. Fue una manifestación muy concurrida como pocas veces se había visto.

Al finalizar la manifa y leer el discurso mis sospechas se hicieron ciertas, ya que reivindicaron el acercamiento de presos, la independencia y se cantó el eusko gudariak. Mi mujer y yo no sabíamos donde meternos pero tampoco nos atreviamos a mover un músculo en aquella abarrotada plaza.

La infiltración era total, esos hijos de puta habían usado un movimiento exitoso para arrimar el ascua a su sardina.

Muchos años más tarde les pasó algo similar a mis viejos en la manifestación por las pensiones y no han vuelto a ir. Y a alguna conocida también con lo del 8-M pero ellas son más gregarias y prefieren tragar con el mal menor antes que quedarse fuera del rebaño.


----------



## Dadinho (12 Ene 2020)

etsai dijo:


> Otra anécdota curiosa fue cuando en pleno apogeo del 15M



Decías el 11M, y has editado.

Tu lapsus es comprensible: los autores intelectuales de ambos fenómenos son los mismos, con el mismo objetivo.


----------



## halt_no_function (12 Ene 2020)

Yo hasta el año 2015 siempre me había sentido más identificado con la izquierda que con la derecha, incluso era moderadamente progre en lo social, dentro de las corrientes izquierdistas me sentía identificado sobre todo con el ecologismo, sobre todo con la cuestión energética, aunque nunca he llegado a militar ni simpatizar en ningún movimiento.

En las autonómicas de 2015, plenamente consciente de que la derecha desde 1960 había dejado Castilla y León como un erial (ver demografía) fui con la intención de votar a Podemos. Cuando estaba tras las cortinas dudé entre votar a Podemos y votar nulo y al final metí junto con la papeleta de Podemos la del PP. Voto nulo, de hecho había rechazado votar a Podemos porque habían sido financiados por Venezuela e Irán, que aunque fuesen hostiles a EEUU no dejaban de ser países petroleros, con lo que Podemos había sido patrocinado por el petróleo.

De hecho, mi posutra hacia Venezuela empezó a ser hostil años antes de la muerte de Chávez cuando supe que regalaban la gasolina, algo despreciable de acuerdo a mi mentalidad de tendencia ecologista, no por el "exprópiese" ni lo que dijese la derecha.

El caso es que había 2 cosas que no me terminaban de convencer de la izquierda, aparte del purismo de los comunistas pata negra (el KKE griego o el PCPE español me parecían algo a evitar, pero no Podemos o Syriza).

*1. La "paranoia" que mostraban al criticar a la derecha, en especial al neoliberalismo y a ver ideologías ocultas.* Para ellos, el orden logrado con los estados del bienestar europeos estaba amenazado por unos liberales subversivos que ocultos tras diversos lobbies empresariales buscaban implantar el capitalismo salvaje. Yo creía que sí, que había intereses por recortar el estado del bienestar, pero que obedecían a intereses particulares, no a ninguna ideología en concreto, algo similar se podría argumentar con los estados comunistas derribados por la "subversión liberal".

De hecho, sin compartir el punto de vista del OP, me chocó las primeras veces que lo leí que fuese un paranoico pero del revés, siempre había considerado a la izquierda como la más preocupada por las infiltraciones.

En el año 2015, vi como, en efecto, esa paranoia de la izquierda estaba bien fundamentada, tenían razón, había subversión ultraliberal en nuestra sociedad. Leía bastante a un tal "Chemazdamundi" que afirmaba que "el dinero no es deuda", "la escuela austriaca es una pseudociencia" y cosas por el estilo. Fue leerle y le cogí un auténtico asco a los ultraliberales que querían privatizar hasta el mar, rechazaban las matemáticas y la estadística, defendían a dictadores como Pinochet, negaban la existencia de externalidades, etc.
El diario de Chemazdamundi

Y las consecuencias negativas, como la bajada de la esperanza de vida en Rusia tras la caída del muro de Berlín, que Cuba sobrepasase a EEUU en esperanza de vida, incluso admitiendo un cierto sesgo en la mortalidad infantil, o que la educación en Suecia empeorase tanto desde la implantación del cheque escolar no eran sino factores que me han hecho admitir que esos "paranoicos izquierdistas" llevaban razón en lo que denunciaban.

Y pese a todo lo aquí expuesto aunque a algunos os sorprenda *no he votado nunca a la izquierda*, siempre que he ido a votar a autonómicas, generales o europeas o he votado nulo o he pasado de ir a votar y cada vez les he cogido más asco a la mayoría de los izquierdistas.

Evidentemente, ver como tras las generales de 2015 (volví a votar nulo) Iglesias empezaba a pedir el referéndum en Cataluña, ministerios y demás gilipolleces mientras olvidaba de golpe su mensaje social entonces los descarté definitivamente, pero no ha sido esa la principal razón de mi rechazo al izquierdismo.


----------



## Uritorco (12 Ene 2020)




----------



## Alatristeando (13 Ene 2020)

Viendo una película con unos 16 años. Un profesor explicaba el Holocausto y un alumno se levantó gritando: '¿es cierto que no se pueden demostrar más de 200.000 muertos?' Me quedé  'vaya tontería'. Así que le pregunté a mi padre y me dijo que era cierto, que se sabía que habían sido masacrados, pero no se podía demostrar ya que los nazis fueron quemando las listas a medida que avanzaban los aliados. A raíz de ahí, fui preguntado a mucha gente mayor: algunos me fueron contando que durante la Guerra Civil el bando rojo era despiadado a la hora de matar y torturar; que el Che no era un idealista, sino un criminal, al igual que Santiago Carrillo; el trasfondo comunista tras ETA... en fin, se me cayó la venda


----------



## halt_no_function (13 Ene 2020)

*2. La tendencia que muestran a sentirse identificados con todas las causas y estar en todas partes.* Son socialistas, multiculturales, feministas pro-LGTBI, ecologistas, republicanistas, antiimperialistas, antifascistas, tecnooptimistas, obreristas, jornaleristas, etc. Un auténtico batiburrillo de ideales y movimientos. Voy a dar un argumento de tipo económico por el cuál rechazo el batiburrillo. Al fin y al cabo, esto es un foro de economía, ¿no?

Una cosa que siempre he tenido clara es que los partidos políticos cuando les vas a votar te obligan a comprar un "pack completo", y eso pasa tanto en un bando como en el otro, siempre tienen varios resquicios por donde te la meten doblada. De hecho ya sabía que el comunismo era la opresión del proletariado en nombre del proletariado.

La economía es la ciencia de la elección, para tomar unas decisiones debes dejar de tomar otras, y para defender ciertos intereses debes dejar de defender otros. Esto no son los mundos de Yupi, el que mucho abarca poco aprieta. Y además, no es jugar muy limpio querer anotarse todos los logros de los distintos colectivos.

Cuando vi noticias de violaciones en Suecia por multiculturales, y que era uno de los países con más violaciones del mundo me escandalicé. Después escribí en Google "feminismo Suecia" y salían noticias del tipo "Suecia es el país más feminista del mundo" y feministas españolas que opinaban poniendo alguna pega sobre brechas de género, pero no, no criticaban lo más mínimo las violaciones.

Entonces pregunté a algún izquierdista ¿cómo se puede ser multicultural y feminista cuando algunas culturas no respetan la igualdad de género? Me respondieron "puedes estar a favor de la igualdad de género y a favor de respetar a las otras culturas". Pero no, esa respuesta no valía, las otras culturas también debían respetar a las mujeres.

Compaginar los ideales feminista y multicultural es imposible, ya que cuando entran en conflicto, o das más prioridad a una cosa o se la das a la otra y ahí está el quid de la cuestión.

También por aquel entonces pensé en el conflicto de intereses entre defensores de las renovables, mineros del carbón y gente con pobreza energética, todos ellos revindicados desde la izquierda. Vale sí, las eléctricas ganan mucho pero llegará un punto en el que para defender los intereses de un colectivo tendrás que sacrificar los de los restantes.

De hecho, si se analiza la URSS desde esa perspectiva uno se acaba dando cuenta de que sí, hubo millones de muertos, eso lo he oído admitir hasta a profesores muy izquierdistas en la órbita de IU, pero también otra cosa y es cómo gestionan esa convergencia de los movimientos obreros, el "todos a una fuenteovejuna". ¿Habéis oído hablar del Holodomor que afectó a los campesinos ucranianos? Prácticamente todos los aquí presentes sí. ¿Habéis oído hablar de hambrunas y mortandades masivas entre los obreros industriales? Represión muchísima, pero tanto como un Holodomor ni por asomo. ¿Por qué?

A los campesinos les interesa cobrar mucho por el grano que venden para así vivir mejor. A los obreros industriales les interesa pagar poco por los alimentos, pero que se vendan caros los utensilios industriales. La URSS dió más prioridad a los obreros industriales que a los campesinos, y ojo, allí donde se hizo al revés (maoísmo, agrarismo) como en la China de Mao o con los Yemeres Rojos la cosa fue aún peor.

*¿Qué ocurre cuando se abarcan muchos ideales? *Que entran en conflicto.
*¿Qué se hace? *Dar más prioridad a unos ideales que a otros ideales, y por tanto, dar más prioridad a unos grupos sociales que a otros.
*¿Consecuencias?* Se crea una sociedad de castas. Por ejemplo, en la URSS, Poltiburó>>>obreros industriales>campesinos.

En España el multiculturalismo y el feminismo han dado lugar a algo similar. Yo en mi sano juicio no apoyaría algo que destruye la igualdad en mí país y menos aún que vaya en mi contra y la de mi país.

En España, de forma simplificada: *musulmanes>inmis mujeres>inmis hombres>LGTBI mujeres españolas>mujeres españolas hetero>hombres españoles LGTBI>hombres españoles hetero*.


----------



## Pollepolle (13 Ene 2020)

Los fachas son gentuza traidora que siempre estan buscando el bando ganador y si no ven las cosas claras, lo que ocurre la mayoria de las veces porque son muy retrasados, quedarse como estan. Por eso siempre han defendido a reyes, caciques, señoritos y figuras de autoridad que se los tratan como perracas.


----------



## Esse est deus (13 Ene 2020)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Los fachas son gentuza traidora que siempre estan buscando el bando ganador y si no ven las cosas claras, lo que ocurre la mayoria de las veces porque son muy retrasados, quedarse como estan. Por eso siempre han defendido a reyes, caciques, señoritos y figuras de autoridad que se los tratan como perracas.



Yo desperté hace muchos años al ver a gente de fe como el citado, auténticos psicóticos inconscientes de ello. Si bien rechacé el marxismo en secundaria al comprender su lógica interna, apoyada en los contrarios enfrentados, no me di cuenta de todas las ramificaciones del maniqueismo y hasta donde irrigan.

Me he criado entre progres: padres, familia mayoritaria, profesores, novias, socios, etc. Sigo en ese entorno y les miro con el cariño de ser los tuyos y la pena íntima de saber que son auténticos zombis de la dialéctica materialista y que es muy difícil que salgan de ahí. Por incapacidad para abstraer, por falta de conciencia de sí mismos, por lo que sea, viven en esa tela de araña perfectamente diseñada para la mente del mamífero bípedo.

Y no es una cuestión de capacidad intelectual. Los intelectuales caen en las garras del maniqueismo con tanta o más facilidad y cuando salen, no dan crédito a haber estado atrapados ideológicamente tantos años de su vida. 

El problema es enfrentarte a la realidad de las cosas, aunque la verdad siempre compensa, pero también al hecho de ser socialista antimarxista.


----------



## Pollepolle (13 Ene 2020)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Yo desperté hace muchos años al ver a gente de fe como el citado, auténticos psicóticos inconscientes de ello. Si bien rechacé el marxismo en secundaria al comprender su lógica interna, apoyada en los contrarios enfrentados, no me di cuenta de todas las ramificaciones del maniqueismo y hasta donde irrigan.
> 
> Me he criado entre progres: padres, familia mayoritaria, profesores, novias, socios, etc. Sigo en ese entorno y les miro con el cariño de ser los tuyos y la pena íntima de saber que son auténticos zombis de la dialéctica materialista y que es muy difícil que salgan de ahí. Por incapacidad para abstraer, por falta de conciencia de sí mismos, por lo que sea, viven en esa tela de araña perfectamente diseñada para la mente del mamífero bípedo.
> 
> ...



Pues yo me he criado rodeado de fachas y me he dado cuenta de lo subnormales que son creyendo mierdas que los han tratado como mierda tambien. Estas en un pais que cuando tienes 50 años ya nadie te da un trabajo despues de estar toda la vida currando como un burro. Yo me cago en la puta bandera de los fachas de mierda.


----------



## Bimmer (13 Ene 2020)

Coralado dijo:


> Pues es que no has entendido nada aún, no sabes de que va la cosa y tu "proceso" esta lejos de culminar... lo dejas claro en este último parrafo.



Mi consejo es poner en duda todo aquello que sin haber investigado damos por sentado que es lo que hay porque el sistema así lo dice. A mi aún me queda pero de lo que llevo leído saco en claro que Hitler fue sin darse cuenta una marioneta de dinastías judío sionistas y que con el nacionalsocialismo vieron el vientre perfecto para engendrar el globalismo que se ha perpetuado y conocemos a día de hoy, tenemos que tener en cuenta que estas dinastías llevan siglos teniendo todo el poder y rodeados de lujos los cuales para ellos ni lo son ya que es lo que siempre han conocido, juegan a ser dioses y se entretienen modificando la vida de la gente, no sólo lo hicieron con Hitler, también lo han hecho con naciones como por ejemplo Estados Unidos, necesitan marionetas a las que usar y cargarles el muerto, a Hitler de genocida y a USA de imperialista, a estas alturas aún hay gente que cree que es casualidad que Israel sea la única partidocracia de Oriente Medio.


----------



## cuatroC (13 Ene 2020)

halt_no_function dijo:


> *2. La tendencia que muestran a sentirse identificados con todas las causas y estar en todas partes.* Son socialistas, multiculturales, feministas pro-LGTBI, ecologistas, republicanistas, antiimperialistas, antifascistas, tecnooptimistas, obreristas, jornaleristas, etc. Un auténtico batiburrillo de ideales y movimientos. Voy a dar un argumento de tipo económico por el cuál rechazo el batiburrillo. Al fin y al cabo, esto es un foro de economía, ¿no?
> 
> Una cosa que siempre he tenido clara es que los partidos políticos cuando les vas a votar te obligan a comprar un "pack completo", y eso pasa tanto en un bando como en el otro, siempre tienen varios resquicios por donde te la meten doblada. De hecho ya sabía que el comunismo era la opresión del proletariado en nombre del proletariado.
> 
> ...



Te haces demasiadas preguntas y estás demasiado lejos del loco furioso Polepole para ser de izquierdas. Ante un análisis realista, ellos preferirán un análisis antirrealista, utópico, pero que venda bien, que ofenda bastante a alguien, y tratarán de solucionar el problema con ese análisis antirrealista, desconectado de los hechos, lo cual generará un nuevo problema, que empeoran de la misma manera, hasta que aparece el del primer análisis y lo arregla.
Sin embargo crees cosas asombrosas, como que las estadísticas de la URSS son ciertas, o que esa ideología tan particular es una especie de opción a algo, o que contiene principios morales claros, o que gente a la que no le importa matar a su hijo antes de nacer le preocupan de verdad las mujeres desconocidas, y otras.


----------



## NewTroll (13 Ene 2020)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Los fachas son gentuza traidora que siempre estan buscando el bando ganador y si no ven las cosas claras, lo que ocurre la mayoria de las veces porque son muy retrasados, quedarse como estan. Por eso siempre han defendido a reyes, caciques, señoritos y figuras de autoridad que se los tratan como perracas.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (13 Ene 2020)

No empiezas mal, pero confundes algunas cosas pienso, fue el sistema quienes liquidaron a Napoleon y a Hitler, aunque sus cagadas en Rusia fueron el principio del fin para todos ellos.

Fue el sistema en inicio junto a la URSS los que metieron la izquierda fake en España para la quema de iglesias-monjas y curas (lo que acabaria de teatro simulador de la futura IIGM entre bastidores ya , somos pais experimental siempre y para frenar la lucha obrera que iba a surgir en España con una izquierda fake asi la eliminaban, esto ultimo dicho por Orwell o alguno de estos, no recuerdo lo siento).
Incluso el sistema en parte via UK y el espia-banquero que financio a Franco (le dieron la victoria, ya que no querian imagino que la URSS metiera aqui sus zarpas).

El sistema detestó el Comunismo durante años (por eso nos permitieron vivir de pm en occidente) y el abandono colonial forzoso de occidente en africa fue porque la URSS invento terrorismo y les dio armas si no me equivoco.
La urss y hay un video de un exespia ruso por este foro de burbuja: Mediante metodos de subersion iban a meter progresismo y socialismo en la educacion, cosa que faileo en Suecia (se intento colar al primer progre y gracias a dios se le tumbó).
Empiezan a meter Socialismo para tumbar nacionalismos politicos que no dejaban meter la nariz a los paises potentes en España como querian, meten al Delfin de Felipe Gonzalez, que para entrar en la UE eliminara parte de la industria española , pactara con sindicatos tras terribles disturbios y contiendas y asi aprendera a dirigir futuras revueltas anti derecha y ya en la UE a empezar el derroche publico!!!

Caida del Muro de Berlin, fabricando EEUU terroristas empieza a tener problemas, los Jeques Arabes empiezan a ser poderosos y financian otro infierno el Islam.
Soros se enriquece con la Libra esterlina y hunde a UK temporalmente, ademas se dice si influyo para el terrorismo en Palestina en aumento contra Israel, cuando ya se negociaba la paz si no me equivoco.
(Meten la directa en paises Mediterraneos para endeudarnos masivamente con mierda publica innecesaria y empiezan las subidas de impuestos que habian sido bajos, teniendo sanidad-educacion y jubilaciones).

Aznar era muy malo decian, de echo la cago en facilitar seguir con las putas CCAA-ley del suelo y algo la inmigracion , pero logro superavit en la SS sin subir mucho los impuestos o no subirlos, viniendo de una situacion dantesca, los salarios subieron y el nivel de vida de la nacion idem y eso que se habian construido autopistas.
El atentado acabada ya eta de los trenes de Cercanias en Atocha, por habernos alineado a nuestra bola en conflictos militares, por tener superavit y por ir contra ETA (mandados de la CIA o masones o a saber, eso siempre es asi con el terrorismo, lo mandan de fuera y los nacionalistas vascos se lo creian casi todo).
El Psoe tenia potentes contactos en la policia imagino.

Psoe reina y yo le voto 1 o 2 veces porque eramos clase obrera que malos los empresarios y los ricossss (desperte de la hostia cuando empezo la crisis o antes no recuerdo), peta todo de deuda, inmigracion,subidas de impuestos que forzaria y hace que la comodidad de currar lo logico acabase para siempre para ser esclavos todos en todas partes, menos sus funcionarios a los que les hacia la pelota para ganar votos,+chiringuitos+ copiar el infierno andaluz socialista+CCAAss.
No me dan una puta ayuda en la crisis, me tengo que buscar yo la vida, se chotean de mi poniendome cursos de mierda inferiores, y encima UPyD desaparece, el 15M van y petan con los Podemitas algo bonito de protesta publica y entonces empiezan los viajes en masa organizados por ONGs en el Mediterraneo para dinamitar Europa.
Parece que Soros esta detras a tope financiando todo, los musulmanes radicales idem, sumale otros sionistas banqueros (mira Bruselas y mira el circo publico de toda Europa legislando contra sus ciudadanos con presion fiscal y libertades a la mierda progresivamente, se han vendido todos los funcionarios e hijos de mandamases historicos aun mas ya que somos el botin real de la IIGM, solo les importa enchufar a los suyos).

Ahora casi todos los politicos son complices, incluidos Ciudadanos, se nota cuando les compran...
Banca, vivienda subida de precio artificialmente, lo publico inmenso, comprando a Jubilados, etc

Y por lo visto deben haber descubierto que el socialismo-progresismo, via multiculturalidad, buenismo, etc
Puede meter una dictadura de aniquilacion de clases medias y obreras molestas, puede hacer traer futuras guerras , puede esclavizar a los pueblos y hace que los pueblos no se unan con su enemigo.


Obviamente los mass mierda lavan el cerebro a sus seguidores PROGRES, que es una version Stalinista a tope , modo fumada de Soros (lado multicultu, exterminio de nuestros pueblos, buenismo y meternos Islam y destruccion).
Las CCAA cumplen su cometido final, agentes externos controlan su resultado electoral, solo hay que ver los pactos de Sanchez y como siempre meten el PSOE cuando viene una crisis, coincidencia simple? una mierda y antes han removido a todos sus enchufados comprados y a jubiletas para luchar contra esa dictadura de derechas (imaginaria, porque la de verdad son ellos).

Dictadura del pensamiento, ORwell 1984, se les acaba el capitalismo como negocio ahora hay que volver a la era victoriana inglesa desde un punto de vista Marxista.

Ademas en China el Comunismo ha logrado unido al capitalismo crecer, (la diferencia que son nacionalistas, aman su nacion y sus ciudadanos aunque puteados van por delante de tipejos como Soros).

Resumiendo: La verdadera izquierda si existia, desaparecio, ya no hay lucha obrera verdadera, ya no hay huelgas que paralicen el sistema o subidas de impuestos en España, ya no hay ni cojones y encima la izquierda es la mayor dictadura nueva que ha existido jamas para prohibirte todo (y decian que Franco era dictador, joder mira que yo hacia chistes de el, ahora si tuviera la opcion le resucitaria para blindar a España de los psicopatas-buitres de fuera y quitar poder a la caterva de traidores a cambio de dinero que hemos tenido que nos decian que Carrillo y el abuelo de Pablo Iglesias merecian indulto y pobrecitos, cuando eran mercenarios contra España asesinando inocentes por gusto).

Mas o menos es lo que ha ido pasando, procesos de introduccion del socialismo-marxismo.


----------



## Pollepolle (13 Ene 2020)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> No empiezas mal, pero confundes algunas cosas pienso, fue el sistema quienes liquidaron a Napoleon y a Hitler, aunque sus cagadas en Rusia fueron el principio del fin para todos ellos.
> 
> Fue el sistema en inicio junto a la URSS los que metieron la izquierda fake en España para la quema de iglesias-monjas y curas (lo que acabaria de teatro simulador de la futura IIGM entre bastidores ya , somos pais experimental siempre y para frenar la lucha obrera que iba a surgir en España con una izquierda fake asi la eliminaban, esto ultimo dicho por Orwell o alguno de estos, no recuerdo lo siento).
> Incluso el sistema en parte via UK y el espia-banquero que financio a Franco (le dieron la victoria, ya que no querian imagino que la URSS metiera aqui sus zarpas).
> ...



Me lo voy a guardar como historia delirante de los fachas. Que Aznar solo levantara España me ha llegado al corazon. Que no sepas aun como se estaba inundando al mundo de credito barato originado en USA creando la mayor burbuja economica de la historia, me ha dejado anodadado.

Y de las tonterias que dices de la URSS de flipar.


----------



## etsai (13 Ene 2020)

Lo que está claro viendo los comentarios es que la familia, la TV y la Hezducación crea progres en cadena, y que para despertar del hechizo se necesitan altas dosis de introspección, pensamiento crítico y algún golpe de suerte. Nunca es al revés.

Reflexionaba sobre todo aquello observando el otro día a mi hijo y sus compañeros de clases jugar alegremente. La mayoría serán progres, algunos se radicalizarán y tan sólo un par de ellos lograran salirse del pensamiento único.

Están ganando.


----------



## Lammero (13 Ene 2020)

Rigreor dijo:


> Quede aquí mi agradecimiento a todos esos foreros de bien que comparten sus opiniones sinceras sin excesivo miedo a la censura y a los delitos de odio




Esa guerra se perdió en el 1913.
La cuesta abajo frontotemporal dendítrico-derroitiva ha sido imparapla desde entonces.

The Banking Swindle
1913: The Year It All Went Wrong |
Erich Fromm's Jewish hermeneutics


----------



## El idiota (13 Ene 2020)

Lo que estas haciendo es una falacia de falsa asociacion, por no hablar del maniqueismo de creer que solo existen 2 bandos. Gente como tú es lo que esta llevando españa a la voragine autodestructiva.


----------



## El idiota (13 Ene 2020)

Lo correcto en esta vida y lo que me sucede a mi es esto;

Hablo con gente de derecha me llaman comunista progre.
Hablo con gente de izquierda me llaman facha racista.

Si conseguis que ambos bandos os odien, estais en el camino adecuado


----------



## Skywalker22 (13 Ene 2020)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Yo desperté hace muchos años al ver a gente de fe como el citado, auténticos psicóticos inconscientes de ello. Si bien rechacé el marxismo en secundaria al comprender su lógica interna, apoyada en los contrarios enfrentados, no me di cuenta de todas las ramificaciones del maniqueismo y hasta donde irrigan.
> 
> Me he criado entre progres: padres, familia mayoritaria, profesores, novias, socios, etc. Sigo en ese entorno y les miro con el cariño de ser los tuyos y la pena íntima de saber que son auténticos zombis de la dialéctica materialista y que es muy difícil que salgan de ahí. Por incapacidad para abstraer, por falta de conciencia de sí mismos, por lo que sea, viven en esa tela de araña perfectamente diseñada para la mente del mamífero bípedo.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que no es cuestión de capacidad intelectual, sino de valentía para asumir la realidad.
No todo el mundo es lo suficientemente valiente para mirar a la verdad a la cara.


----------



## Otrasvidas (13 Ene 2020)

Yo me dí cuenta por la sacralización de la "Democracia".Se decía que Hitler y Franco eran lo peor porque instauraron sendas dictaduras sangrientas.Pero se me cayeron los palos del sombrajo cuando me enteré de que existieron otras dictaduras sangrientas en el siglo XX por las que no sólo se pasaba de largo,sino que muchos incluso las defendían.


----------



## Otrasvidas (13 Ene 2020)

D4sser dijo:


> Depredadores humanos en términos sociales = psicópatas.
> 
> La mayor parte de la gente no solo no les distinguen, sino que les hacen el juego (quizá a nivel de cerebelo lo detectan y prefieren plegarse a ellos).
> 
> Hay en todos los ámbitos, pero sobre todo en están en el PODER. Y efectivamente la izmierda tiene bastantes más, es como si los psicópatas se sintieran atraídos al bolchevismo



No creo que el hecho de que la inmensa mayoría de psicópatas sean izquierdistas se deba al Izquierdismo como tal.Tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial se llegó a un amplísimo consenso,aún vigente, para que no se atacaran los desmanes comunistas.¿Qué pasa con eso? Pues que,si un psicópata nota cómo sistemáticamente no se persiguen las barbaridades cometidas por determinado grupo,enrolarse en sus filas le resulta tremendamente atractivo.


----------



## Impresionante (13 Ene 2020)

Para mi la clave fue ver a mi primo pintando una replica del guernica de Picasso. Durante años le di vueltas al asunto tratando de entender tamaño dolor en el que los caballos sufrían...

Otra vez me llevaron a escuchar cante jondo y me dijeron que el tío era buenísimo y que me gustaría porque a mi me producía repulsión.

Finalmente a un amigo le metieron un paquete por empujar a un colombiano que no le dejaba descargar en un punto limpio y este se rompió el tobillo y le hiciron pagar 30.000 euros.

Mi padre se metió en política y le metieron mil navajazos los de su propio partido porque era una persona honesta y no robaba.

Y la última vez fue cuando al origen del big bang el lobby científico le recortaron 5 mil millones de años.

Pasados muchos años, tuve un satori, me dí cuenta de que picasso era un drogata hipercreativo, que nada tenía que ver con el bombardeo de Guernica. Después me dí cuenta de que el cante jondo es verdadermente una mierda absoluta musicalmente y que en el mejor de los casos expresa sentimiento y que la justicia es totalmente arbitraria y un cachondeo, y por supuesto, a la política llega lo peor, porque para llegar a ese sitio tienes que dejar cadáveres por el camino. Y como no, eso de la ciencia cambiante, que un día el agujero negro es anti materia y al otro es resonancia interestelar, aderezado con que no sabemos porque se calienta la tierra pero todos dicen que el el Co2 sin tener ni put idea, al final el excepticismo consistente, tras formarte y prepararte, aislado del mundo, te permite cierto grado de consistencia.

Franco: mis padres lo criticaban pero con respeto, no era malo todo, eran muy objetivos, había más serenidad antes a la hora de emitir un juicio, no había tanto twitter


----------



## treblinca (13 Ene 2020)

Hablando con mi cuñado sobre los que habían asesinado los rojos en nuestra zona hasta que llegó Franco....hizo un gesto de desprecio como diciendo: " que les den por el culo".
Me di cuenta que es un bicho malo.


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (13 Ene 2020)

En mi caso fue darme cuenta de que ser de derechas no quiere decir ser mala persona. Así me habían adoctrinado desde el colegio, la familia y el entorno. Por otra parte no los culpo porque lo pasaron bastante mal durante la dictadura, y se dio la coincidencia de fanáticos muy radicales a mi alrededor en una proporción poco habitual. Al cambiar de aires conocí a una mujer muy buena, muy recta, muy especial y me hice amiga de ella y me introdujo en su ambiente. Me confesó que era de derechas y fue como un shock, no me lo podía creer. Y empecé a abrir los ojos al conocer más buenas personas de derechas. Empecé a escucharlas y a darme cuenta de lo a conciencia que me habían adoctrinado desde pequeñita. 

Por otra parte coincidió que en mi clase del colegio un chico era el único de derechas en un momento muy duro políticamente y cuando los de siempre pedimos hacer huelga (era algo relacionado con democracia y libertad, lo que importaba de verdad era saltarse la clase), él dijo valientemente que no estaba de acuerdo y no se sumaba. El resto lo abucheó. Y el profesor preguntó "¿por que no le dejáis que hable? tanto derecho tiene como vosotros, aunque os lleve la contraria". Fue otro golpe de realidad.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (14 Ene 2020)

De joven ya me llamaban rojo los de derechas y azul los de izquierdas jaja, pero en esa epoca la economia iba bien y no habia macrodeuda, ni superinmigracion, ni Soros, ni aun habian aniquilado a la familia española.

Se lo que es, ahora evidentemente tras la traicion total de los fakeproobreros, votaria a quien fuese necesario para bajar impuestos, quitar tanto estado publico (solo quiero sanidad, educacion que la pongan hasta CFGS, fuerzas de seguridad del estado obviamente y poquito mas que unas pensiones con un tope maximo en 2000 y cuando no se pueda pues 1500 PUNTO).
Hace falta algo como Vox en el lado obrero o izquierda, no se porque España sigue viendo derechos en unos partidos que les pegan la patada como obreros, asi al menos todos los traidores perderian votos en este pais.
Traer esquiroles es de neoliberales profundos, subirte impuestos o privarte libertades ES JODERTE Y ENTERRARTE EN VIDA.




Pollepolle dijo:


> Me lo voy a guardar como historia delirante de los fachas. Que Aznar solo levantara España me ha llegado al corazon. Que no sepas aun como se estaba inundando al mundo de credito barato originado en USA creando la mayor burbuja economica de la historia, me ha dejado anodadado.
> 
> Y de las tonterias que dices de la URSS de flipar.



Has investigado la URSS y su comunismo o la guerra civil un poquito? porque yo si eh y a dia de hoy sencillo, a España nos han jodido desde entonces, pero vamos solo nos jodio la URSS en esa guerra civil, luego solo a los paises del este de Europa y parte de Alemania, que es una historia de terror, bajo esas viviendas gratis y supervivencia habia policia del pensamiento, no se si te parece poco o la pobreza que sufrian que no podian tener coche las clases obreras...al otro lado si. Solo que no regalaban paguitas a invasores enemigos islamistas contra su pueblo, ni destruian a las familias occidentales como lo hacen nuestras ELITES.

La izquierda deberia defender la lucha obrera A MUERTE y no lo hace, solo defiende a 4 enchufados en ONGs, asociaciones feminazis, otros tantos enchufes politicos inutiles en CCAA y muchisima mierda mas, solo tienes que pasar por Andalucia y sus efectos del socialismo, duchas con hidromasaje para la puta que contrataban con dinero publico, como no, asi la escondian. Porque les dan votos y engañan a sus votantes con estos trolleros para colarnos su ideologia de represion dictatorial.
Los sindicatos comprados y decidiendo quien si accede a sus redes clientelares o empleos bajo su paraguas, como no...
Si defendieran la lucha obrera irian a atacar esquiroles importados y no lo hacen, MENUDOS MIERDAS.
Deberian defender libertades, NO PROHIBICIONES HOSTIAS, QUE LES ENCANTA PROHIBIR Y LEGISLAR TODO, eso no es de izquierdas es de una dictadura comunista como la de Stalin.

Aznar la cago, era algo neoliberal y eso jamas me gusto, pero al menos el pais no estaba endeudado, me la suda si habia o no credito barato, pues en vez de ladrillo industria aeroespacial y hoy nos iria mejor, e incluso sin endeudarnos. Lo que no puede ser es el derroche publico que empezo con ZP a niveles brutales.
Lease que hay hilos sobre lo de Aznar, no lo digo yo sino este foro y foreros ilustes, sobre el 11M, pero aun y con esas del PP no me fio.

Votaba al PSOE y hacia chistes de Franco, vaya ud a contar cuentos a otra parte, me cambiare al que vaya contra la dictadura de los buitres de fuera sea del color que sea PUNTO, QUIERO MENOS ESTADO Y MENOS ENHCUFADOS, y DEFENDER MILITARMENTE LAS FRONTERAS, NO CREO QUE SEA TAN DIFICIL DE ENTENDER.

Tengo claro que celebrare el dia que este partido de mierda basura anticlase obrera española, que eso es lo que es que nos dejaron tirados a los parados (tan solo por eso merecen acabar debajo de un puente por traidores, sin un puto duro).

Pero tenga claro que en España la izquierda casi siempre ha estado manipulada por agentes externos, para destruir España, porque AFRICA ES POBRE? porque interesa que lo sea, punto.

El grado de manipulacion y de engaño desde las escuelas publicas, pasando por mass mierda controlado por Soros, ministerios de funcionarios donde los manipulan politicamente, jubilados engañados, paguitas para asociaciones que sin querer o querienod destruyen España poco a poco, deberia ser definido como alta traicion y destruccion de la nacion y sus ciudadanos que son masacrados mas que los judios en la Alemania nazi por querer vivir como Occidentales y no como esclavos.

PD la gracia que no conozco un solo progre sin enchufe, privilegio o que no sea de buena familia o con influencias fijate... cuando antes la izquierda era gente humilde que habia currado, estos desgraciados ni por asomo, asi que algo huele mal, son los nuevos hippies de familia bien que van de salvadores y son unos traidores.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (14 Ene 2020)

Nunca, la ultraderecha no llegó nunca a lobotomizarme como a 3 millones de obreritos de derechas muertos de hambre que matarían por la patronal y por los bancos. Gracias a dios.

Es lo que tiene tener un nivel socio-cultural elevado, y ser inteligente. No como el fachita mileurista liberal medio.


----------



## el juli (14 Ene 2020)

Ahora salen con un triángulo rojo diciendo que es un símbolo "antifascista"

El triángulo...... símbolo masónico por excelencia..... en fin..... nos toman por gilipollas


----------



## Ulises 33 (14 Ene 2020)

Viviendo en Andalucía si eres una persona realista pronto te das cuentas de que hay socialistos, no socialistas. Partía con ventaja, aunque cierto es que las elecciones me dicen lo contrario.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (15 Jul 2020)

Han abierto un hilo similar a éste

Cuando te diste cuenta que ser de derechas era lo correcto?


----------



## AlexandroVI (16 Jul 2020)

No son los buenos, partiendo de la base de que concentrar todo el poder en pocas manos siempre será peligroso y conducirá a la miseria de la mayoría.

Dicho esto, el fascismo es (más o menos) izquierda pero sin la parte progre. Si toda la gente de izquierdas de verdad se pusiese a leer un poquito y viera sin prejuicios cómo son las cosas, y cómo de insultante a la inteligencia es cuando se le llama fascista a un partido de basura nacionalcatólica y neoliberal como VOX, las cosas empezarían a cambiar. Lo mismo teníamos a un nuevo Primo de Rivera dando por culo en poco tiempo. Pero de este país, que condena al ostracismo a un político capaz e inteligente como Anguita mientras aplaude a un saqueador del país al servicio de Europa y Reagan como era González, poco te puedes esperar.

En el contexto actual, es la única via aceptable que veo. El comunismo ya no existe y es utópico (cuando cayó la URSS empezaron a caérsele las caretas a los capitalistas, es lo peor que le pudo pasar a Occidente porque ejercía de contrapeso para tener a raya a esos malnacidos globalizadores), cosa que también es el fascismo, pero al menos defiende cosas como las identidades nacionales y poner cierto orden y jerarquía en la sociedad, algo que necesitamos urgentemente. Una sociedad que deja que sus mujeres sean policías y que sus maricones se nos suban a la chepa (respeto su sexualidad y lo que hagan en la intimidad, pero de ahí a recibir paguitas y exhibir su degeneración en marchas anuales de travestidos, o dejar que puedan adoptar niños, hay un trecho; ya no hablemos de meterles en la cabeza payasadas sobre identidad sexual o los 5.000 géneros a los que puede pertenecer, a alguien que ni siquiera tiene aún impulsos sexuales) , está abocada a la destrucción.

Pero son los únicos capaces de solucionar muchos de nuestros problemas actuales, consecuencias de todos del conservadurismo liberal globalista y una izquierda vendida a sus intereses.


----------



## La biografia (8 Sep 2022)

Yo me di cuenta desde siempre. Desde niña. Curioso. Los oía hablar y sabía que no tenían razón. 
Me daba tanta alergia quería ni votar. Pero tampoco me consideraba de derechas.... Ahora tiendo a defender a los de derechas porque los de derechas están siendo apaleados....


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Sep 2022)

La biografia dijo:


> Yo me di cuenta desde siempre. Desde niña. Curioso. Los oía hablar y sabía que no tenían razón.
> Me daba tanta alergia quería ni votar. Pero tampoco me consideraba de derechas.... Ahora tiendo a defender a los de derechas porque los de derechas están siendo apaleados....



Tragas o escupes??


----------



## mirym94 (8 Sep 2022)

No se es algo que se ve cuando aquellos que dicen ir de liberales no son tolerantes con tu manera de pensar y va cambiando el mundo a peor al cargarse la ideología conservadora y todos los pilares que sostienen a la sociedad y la familia.

Ya desde adolescente según terminaba el 2000 se notaba caída en picado. Puedo ser tolerante pero cuando veo toda la mierda que veo y me dicen alguna pamplina se me cruza el cable y me vuelvo muy borde.


Tampoco se trata de izquierda o derecha porque ahora están cortados por el patrón de la agenda globalista, los otros joderan algo menos pero estaremos igual si la gente no reacciona y eso no se soluciona metiendo papeletas.

Que me digan lo que quieran, pero el mundo y la sociedad actual es una mierda infantilizada con pájaros en la cabeza.

Y no es porque seas racista,machista o no toleres a los gays Ect... Es que ves unos tipos de comportamientos en gran parte de esos colectivos que no son normales y encima se tolera y se esconde además de demonizar al resto.


Pero bueno en un país de acomplejados con el franquismo todo lo conservador es el demonio.


----------



## Rilakkuma (8 Sep 2022)

Cuando con Aznar y su pandilla de malhechores se vivía de lujo entendí que mejor ladrones que psicopatas. Hasta en Valencia se hecha de menos ya a la panda de ladrones que teníamos con Zaplana y Rita.


----------



## mirym94 (8 Sep 2022)

Rilakkuma dijo:


> Cuando con Aznar y su pandilla de malhechores se vivía de lujo entendí que mejor ladrones que psicopatas. Hasta en Valencia se hecha de menos ya a la panda de ladrones que teníamos con Zaplana y Rita.



Y los moronegros ni nos tosian acuérdate con lo de Canarias como Bush les paro los pies  al perro no le vas a ver en EEUU hablando y que le aplaudan. Cualquier cosa es mejor que los rojos y mugre


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Sep 2022)

Nunca:

#TalDíaComoHoy

El 27 de agosto del 36 por la mañana los señoritos, quisieron dar un escarmiento ejemplar a las sirvientas republicanas. Las secuestraron, las subieron a una camioneta y se dirigieron a la finca #ElAguaucho, donde las obligaron a cocinarles, las violaron, las asesinaron y las arrojaron a un pozo. A la caída de la tarde, se vio a los asesinos volver al pueblo en estado de embriaguez y con la ropa interior de las víctimas ensartada en sus fusiles a modo de trofeo de caza

“Esta noche hemos tenido carne fresca”, gritaban los fanáticos de Franco cuando entraron en el pueblo con la ropa interior de las “niñas” ensartada en sus fusiles. Eran “las más nuevas” de Fuentes de Andalucía

.https://www.eldiario.es/andalucia/ninas-violadas-asesinadas-franquistas-aguaucho_1_3103992.html

Muerte de un maestro republicano: 'Le sacaron los ojos y le cortaron los testículos': Llamaron a la puerta de la casa y su madre, la noche ya encima, le rogó que no abriese la puerta. Se lo llevaron. De camino a la sierra de la Ferradura, los falangistas pararon en una taberna a abrevar y a él, mientras, lo amarraron a una argolla. Monte arriba, cabalgaron sobre su lomo. Al llegar a la cima, “le cortaron los testículos, se los metieron en la boca, le cortaron la lengua y le quitaron los ojos… Y todo eso vivo, claro”. Luego lo molieron a palos y abrieron fuego. “Eran tiros de escopeta, porque la cabeza estaba desfigurada”. Muerte de un maestro. Primero de septiembre de 1937.

“Es Arximiro, criatura única y ser colectivo, nombre gentilicio de todos los maestros escarnecidos y asesinados por la réplica fascista de Atila, que martirizó a la Galiza republicana entera”, escribe Xosé Manuel Beiras en uno de los prólogos de Maestros de la República, de María Antonia Iglesias. La periodista alumbró esta antología de mártires de la enseñanza, santos laicos a los que ningún cura rezó, tras descubrir el trágico fin de un hombre hecho a sí mismo y deshecho por otros. Lo leyó en Arximiro Rico, luz dos humildes, escrito a dos manos por Narciso de Gabriel y Xosé Manuel Sarille, quienes rescataron su figura del silencio.

“Escuché hablar de él desde pequeño, así como de su horrible muerte. Cuando iba a casa de mis padrinos, que vivían en Pol, por las noches contaban historias. Una versaba sobre una buena persona que no le había hecho nada malo a nadie. Mi padrino lamentaba aquel asesinato y se sorprendía por la carnicería. La narración fue tan contundente que siempre ha permanecido en mi memoria”, explica a Público De Gabriel, decano de la Facultad de Ciencias de la Educación de A Coruña. La descripción del macabro ritual se la escuchó a Manuel Sarille, socialista represaliado y padre de Xosé Manuel, quien dedicó su vida a investigar el terror sembrado en Montecubeiro durante la Guerra Civil.

Aunque nada podría explicar el ensañamiento, la parroquia de Castroverde fue escenario de un luctuoso suceso que contextualiza el crimen. Un año después del golpe de 1936, dos guardias civiles a la caza de varios fugados fallecen en un tiroteo, lo que desata una feroz represión en este municipio del interior de Lugo. Una lista pone en el punto de mira a 65 inocentes, de los cuales quince son asesinados. Arximiro Rico da clases en una aldea de Baleira, un ayuntamiento vecino, si bien frecuenta la zona y tiene amistades con republicanos del lugar. Su cadáver fue abandonado en el límite entre ambos municipios. “Lo dejaron tirado en el monte para extender la sensación de terror”, explica a Público Sarille, profesor de Historia jubilado.

Era un maestro ilustrado de origen humilde, aunque también un hombre que echaba una mano a sus vecinos: curaba a personas y animales, daba consejos sobre cultivos y repoblaciones forestales, enseñaba las cuatro reglas a niños y formaba a escolantes… “Pasaba por rojo, pero era un republicano centrista seguidor de Manuel Portela Valladares, quien estaba a la derecha de la Izquierda Republicana de Azaña”, matiza Sarille. Tampoco era un ateo, sino un creyente que había desterrado el crucifijo del aula. No daba clases de religión, mas regalaba catecismos a sus pupilos para que los leyesen en sus casas.

Sin embargo, Arximiro encarnaba el progreso. “Hizo una labor sociocultural que trascendía los muros de la propia escuela: creó un coro, un grupo de teatro, una biblioteca circulante… Elementos importantes para un lugar como aquel, muy aislado de los núcleos grandes de población”, afirma Narciso de Gabriel, quien lo describe como “el maestro total”. De hecho, cuando le llegó la muerte, estudiaba Medicina, al tiempo que daba clases mañana, tarde y noche, pues preparaba a bachilleres y a maestros por libre. “Mataron, pues, la esperanza de un futuro mejor para la gente del común”.

¿Por qué lincharon a un hombre bueno? Quizás la respuesta ya haya sido dada. “Ellos pretendían, además de vengarse de un enemigo político, matar esa antorcha de luz y cultura”, asegura el decano coruñés. Cuando dice ellos, se refiere a los poderes fácticos: el cura y, por extensión, el obispado de Lugo; los caciques, agazapados hasta que prendió la mecha de Franco; y los falangistas, una panda de analfabetos de la zona, quienes hicieron valer la fuerza sobre la razón. “Era evidente que la difusión de la cultura contribuía a erosionar esos liderazgos tradicionales”, le explicó De Gabriel a María Antonia Iglesias, quien también habló con su alumno Antón Arias: “Yo creo que si matan a mi padre no lo siento tanto…”.

José María Maravall, en el prólogo de Maestros de la República, señala que detrás del asesinato subyace una campaña sistemática para laminar la política educativa y cultural de Azaña. “Las razones de las ejecuciones eran erradicar el espíritu de la República encarnado en los maestros y en la educación; provocar un miedo generalizado. Esas razones fueron reforzadas por las venganzas”. Porque en la ejecución de Arximiro también hubo motivos personales: además de que los verdugos eran vecinos, y no esbirros llegados de otros lares, él había tenido roces con el cura de San Martín, cuyo hermano era un abogado falangista de tomo y lomo que llegó a ser alcalde de Lugo.

“El cura observa cómo en la escuela aparece un foco de luz que irradia sobre las gentes, funde las tinieblas, despierta las conciencias y hace desaparecer la ignorancia”, escribe Sarille. Arximiro, de algún modo, se convirtió en uno de los nuevos líderes locales que habían desplazado a los estamentos tradicionales. Sin embargo, “ante ellos tenían un clero ultramontano, una jerarquía que creía poseer la verdad absoluta y trataba, en consecuencia y naturalmente, de imponerla”. Así, fue expulsado de la escuela y sustituido por una maestra adepta al franquismo. Recurrió y la autoridad competente terminó dándole la razón, una humillación para sus detractores y un motivo más para llevárselo por delante.

Así, cuando llegó el comunicado oficial que le permitiría reincorporarse a su puesto, ya había sido asesinado. “En el rural gallego, durante la Segunda República había comenzado un proceso de sustitución de notables. Frente a caciques y sacerdotes, brotaron nuevas figuras, como los maestros. Desde ese momento, el enfrentamiento está dado porque él le segó al antiguo régimen la hierba bajo los pies. Y de ahí el odio”, analiza Sarille. “Cuando los liderazgos tradicionales y brutales tuvieron oportunidad de tomarse la revancha, no ahorraron en medios ni en formas”, concluye De Gabriel.

Arximiro, pese a que era consciente de que la guadaña falangista campaba por Montecubeiro, se confió y volvió a casa. O, lo que es lo mismo, a su escuela, aunque no llegó a poner un pie en ella. La última vez que su hermano Gumersindo lo vio, el maestro le dijo: “Me sentenciaron a muerte por haber enseñado a leer a una aldea”.


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Sep 2022)

Rilakkuma dijo:


> Cuando con Aznar y su pandilla de malhechores se vivía de lujo entendí que mejor ladrones que psicopatas. Hasta en Valencia se hecha de menos ya a la panda de ladrones que teníamos con Zaplana y Rita.



Tu siempre has vivido de lujo con tu paguita por retrasado jajajajjajaja


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Sep 2022)

Fernando Cuartero: Tal día como hoy, en 1936, tuvo lugar la masacre de Badajoz, cuando el general Yagüe ordenó asesinar a más de 4000 personas por el delito de participar en la defensa de la ciudad. Tanto si lo habían hecho como si no. Por rojos.

El periodista norteamericano Jay Allen lo narró en una crónica al Chicago Tribune.

Todavía hoy hay calles y plazas homenajeando a este genocida criminal, el carnicero de Badajoz.

La crónica de Allen.

«Esta es la historia más dolorosa que me ha tocado escribir. La escribo a las cuatro de la madrugada, enfermo de cuerpo y alma, en el hediondo patio de la Pensión Central, en una de las tortuosas calles blancas de esta empinada ciudad fortificada. Nunca más encontraré la Pensión Central y nunca querré hacerlo. Vengo de Badajoz, a algunas millas de aquí, en España. Subí a la azotea para mirar atrás. Vi fuego. Están quemando cuerpos. Cuatro mil hombres y mujeres han muerto en Badajoz desde que la legión y los moros del rebelde Francisco Franco treparan por encima de los cuerpos de sus propios muertos para escalar las murallas tantas veces empapadas de sangre. Intenté dormir. Pero no se puede dormir en una sucia e incómoda cama en una habitación que está a una temperatura similar a la de un baño turco, donde los mosquitos y los chinches te atormentan igual que los recuerdos de lo que has visto, con el olor a sangre en tu propio cabello y una mujer sollozando en la habitación de al lado»

«Miles fueron asesinados sanguinariamente después de la caída de la ciudad (.) desde entonces de 50 a 100 personas eran ejecutadas cada día. Los moros y legionarios están saqueando. Pero lo más negro de todo: la «policía internacional» portuguesa está devolviendo gran número de gente y cientos de refugiados republicanos hacia una muerte certera por las descargas de las cuadrillas rebeldes (.) Aquí [en la plaza de la catedral] ayer hubo un ceremonial y simbólico tiroteo. Siete líderes republicanos del Frente Popular fueron fusilados ante 3.000 personas (.) Todas las demás tiendas parecían haber sido destruidas. Los conquistadores saquearon según llegaron. Toda esta semana los portugueses han comprado relojes y joyería en Badajoz prácticamente por nada (.) los que buscaron refugio en la torre de Espantaperros [torre medieval de Badajoz] fueron quemados y fusilados.»

«De pronto vimos a dos falangistas detener a un muchacho vestido con ropa de trabajo. Mientras le agarran, un tercero le echa atrás la camisa; descubriendo su hombro derecho se podían ver las señales negras y azules de la culata del rifle. Aún después de una semana se sigue viendo. El informe era desfavorable. A la plaza de toros fui con él. Fuimos entre vallas al ruedo en cuestión (.) Esta noche llegará el pienso para el «show» de mañana. Filas de hombres, brazos en aire. Eran jóvenes, en su mayoría campesinos, mecánicos con monos. Están en capilla. A las cuatro de la mañana les vuelven a llevar al ruedo por la puerta por donde se inicia el «paseíllo». Hay ametralladoras esperándoles. Después de la primera noche se creía que la sangre llegaba a un palmo por encima del suelo. No lo dudo, 1800 hombres- había mujeres también- fueron abatidos allí en doce horas. Hay más sangre de la que uno pueda imaginar en 1800 cuerpos.»

«Volvimos al pueblo pasando por la magnífica escuela e instituto sanitario de la República. Los hombres que los construyeron están muertos, fusilados como ‘negros’ porque trataron de defenderlos. Pasamos una esquina, ‘hasta ayer había aquí un gran charco de sangre renegrida’, dijeron mis amigos. ‘Todos los militares leales a la República fueron ejecutados aquí, y sus cuerpos se dejaron durante días a modo de ejemplo’. Les dijeron que salieran, así pues, dejaron sus casas precipitadamente para felicitar a los conquistadores y fueron fusilados allí mismo, y sus casas saqueadas. Los moros no tenían favoritos.»


----------



## davitin (8 Sep 2022)

Yo de joven votaba al PSOE, como Feijoo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Sep 2022)

Los falangistas interrumpieron la celebración navideña, y se llevaron a Ángel y Manuel frente a la horrorizada mirada de la mujer de Manuel, Cesárea Rodríguez, y sus 2 hijos Ángel y Jesús, de 2 y 1 año respectivamente. Tras el arresto los llevaron directamente al lugar donde fueron fusilados sin denuncia ni juicio, en un punto situado junto al cruce de La Canalona de la actual carretera de Agones a Villafría wp.me/p7ZWPl-6y1


----------



## Sonico (8 Sep 2022)

ominae dijo:


> si pero me interesaria saber cuando te diste cuenta de eso. cualquier persona que fuese al colegio durante estos ultimos años es imposible que piense asi de partida, es necesario un proceso de reversión de todas las mentiras y eso es lo que pregunto, como fue el vuestro.



Muy poco a poco.
De hecho aún no estoy seguro de que "los buenos" eran tan buenos, aunque ya sí tengo claro las mentiras de los rojos.


----------



## Sonico (8 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Los falangistas interrumpieron la celebración navideña, y se llevaron a Ángel y Manuel frente a la horrorizada mirada de la mujer de Manuel, Cesárea Rodríguez, y sus 2 hijos Ángel y Jesús, de 2 y 1 año respectivamente. Tras el arresto los llevaron directamente al lugar donde fueron fusilados sin denuncia ni juicio, en un punto situado junto al cruce de La Canalona de la actual carretera de Agones a Villafría wp.me/p7ZWPl-6y1



En mi pueblo los rojos se llevaron al cura "Hachuelo" y lo adesinaron a sangre fría.
También a más hombres en Alhama de Granada.

Eso ya no cuela. Asesinaron todos y a todos sus familiares les dolió por igual.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Sep 2022)

El hilo de Twitter que desmiente el mítico bulo sobre Franco y la sanidad público: "Para los amigos de Paco, un repasito histórico"







www.publico.es


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Sep 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> En mi pueblo los rojos se llevaron al cura "Hachuelo" y lo adesinaron a sangre fría.
> También a más hombres en Alhama de Granada.
> 
> Eso ya no cuela. Asesinaron todos y a todos sus familiares les dolió por igual.



A saber a cuántos niños había violado


----------



## Rilakkuma (8 Sep 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Tu siempre has vivido de lujo con tu paguita por retrasado jajajajjajaja



Bueno, he insinuado lo contrario pero tu a lo tuyo, debes saber mas que yo de paguitas que no he visto una en mi vida, ni el paro.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Sep 2022)

'Castigar a los rojos', o cómo la represión de Franco se inspiró en la Inquisición y los nazis


Ángel Viñas publica 'Castigar a los rojos', obra a seis manos que desvela el papel del fiscal militar Felipe Acedo Colunga en la forja de la venganza contra los republicanos.




www.huffingtonpost.es


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Sep 2022)

"LAS TRECE ROSAS" 

El 5 de Agosto de 1939, en el cementerio de la Almudena de Madrid el régimen franquista ejecutaba a 63 personas entre las que se encontraban 13 jóvenes mujeres recordadas como "Las trece rosas". Poco después de finalizada la Guerra Civil Española cuando las tropas franquistas toman Madrid las organizaciones de izquierda se quedaron sin líderes, generalmente en el exilio, por lo que sus cuadros más jóvenes debieron reorganizarse. Las Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas lo intentaron de la mano de José Pena Brea, entre sus nuevos miembros, más que políticas y activistas, había jóvenes trabajadoras, generalmente costureras y cocineras. Roberto Conesa, un joven policía infiltrado logró la detención de Pena Brea de solo 21 años, a fuerza de torturas entregó nombres y registros de afiliación. Miles de jóvenes fueron detenidos y alojados en abarrotados penales. Las mujeres fueron conducidas a la cárcel de mujeres de Ventas que diseñada para albergar a 450 reclusos poseía más de 4 mil. Con este golpe a las organizaciones juveniles se creyó aplastado el germen de la resistencia a Franco. Sin embargo el 27 de julio el comandante Isaac Gabaldón, su hija de 18 años y su chofer fueron asesinados en un atentado. El comandante Gabaldón, que murió en el atentado, era un antiguo miembro de la «quinta columna» de Madrid y en aquel momento desempeñaba un cargo importante en el aparato represivo franquista, pues estaba encargado del «archivo de la masonería y el comunismo» que suministraba documentación a los fiscales militares en los consejos de guerra contra los partidarios de la República, de ahí que el régimen interpretara su muerte como «un desafío de un adversario al que creía totalmente aniquilado, y decidió castigar a los verdaderos o supuestos responsables de un modo ejemplar». Aunque todo parecía indicar que había sido obra de algún grupo de antiguos soldados de la República, o de huidos —no era la primera vez que se producía un atentado contra un vehículo en marcha en los alrededores de Madrid—, el régimen lo atribuyó a una supuesta red comunista de grandes dimensiones. 
La reacción del gobierno fue la de dar un castigo ejemplificador, para ser juzgados junto con los 3 perpetradores se les sumaron 54 personas detenidas con anterioridad al atentado. A estas 54 se las acusó de "organizarse para cometer atentados en contra del orden público", el modo de seleccionarlas fue tan fortuito como estremecedor. A los directores del penal de mujeres les llegó una orden de elegir a 15 de las reclusas, casualmente en el escritorio había un ramo de rosas que una madre había llevado para agradecer la liberación de su hija, el director dijo que había llegado el momento de ponerles nombre a las rosas. Una a una fueron elegidas, una por resistirse en el interrogatorio, otra por no dejarse manosear, otra por ser la mas bella y así una a una y al azar fueron seleccionadas 14 que se sumaron a los 43 hombres juzgados, entre ellos un niño de 14 años. Salvo una mujer ( Antonia Torre Yela. Se conocería como la Rosa número 14: fue condenada el mismo día que el resto, pero no fue fusilada hasta el 19 de febrero de 1940 a causa de un error de registro), el resto de los 56 acusados fueron condenados a muerte en un juicio sumarísimo ordenándose su fusilamiento a la brevedad, así fue que las 13 mujeres condenadas, la mayoría de ellas menores de edad, fueron llevadas a un paredón del cementerio de la Almudena de Madrid donde fueron fusiladas. Antes de morir, se les permitió escribir una carta con motivo de despedida. Fue relevante la carta de Julia Conesa, quién dedicaba sus palabras en especial a su madre y de dónde se reconoció una de las frases más conocidas de este hecho histórico: «Tu hija que ya jamás te podrá besar ni abrazar… Que no me lloréis. Que mi nombre no se borre de la historia».
La represión en Madrid fue llevada a cabo bajo el mando de Eugenio Espinosa de los Monteros que, como comandante del I Cuerpo de Ejército franquista y primer gobernador militar, organizó la represión y los fusilamientos en Madrid. 
El caso se hizo mundialmente conocido cuando la hija de Marie Curie organizó marchas para esclarecer el hecho, pero el estallido de la segunda guerra mundial dejó la justicia en segundo plano. La historia de Carmen Barrero Aguado, Martina Barroso García, Blanca Brisac Vázquez, Pilar Bueno Ibáñez, Julia Conesa Conesa, Adelina García Casillas, Elena Gil Olaya, Virtudes González García, Ana López Gallego, Joaquina López Laffite, Dionisia Manzanero Salas, Victoria Muñoz García y Luisa Rodríguez de la Fuente se hizo conocida gracias a la literatura, el teatro y el cine que hicieron visible su historia, la historia de las "Trece Rosas", símbolo de la resistencia contra la dictadura franquista.









Las Trece Rosas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Sep 2022)

Gracias María José Araujo 

Hablamos de talibanes y muchos ni saben que no hay diferencia con el franquismo

En 1958, la Sección Femenina de la Falange Española Tradicionalista y de las Juntas de Ofensiva Nacional Sindicalista (más conocida como FET y de las JONS), hizo públicos sus "20 PRINCIPIOS A NO OLVIDAR" por las mujeres.
Agarraos a la silla!! 

1. Ten preparada una comida deliciosa para cuando él regrese del trabajo.

2. Ofrécete a quitarle los zapatos.
3. Habla en tono bajo, relajado y placentero.

4. Prepárate: retoca tu maquillaje, coloca una cinta en tu cabello. Su duro día de trabajo quizá necesite de un poco de ánimo y UNO DE TUS DEBERES ES PROPORCIONÁRSELO.

5. Durante los días más duros debes preparar un fuego en la chimenea para que se relaje frente a él.

6. Preocuparte por su comodidad te ofrecerá una satisfacción personal inmensa.

7. Minimiza el ruido.

8. Salúdale con una cálida sonrisa y DEMUÉSTRALE TU DESEO POR COMPLACERLE.

9. Escúchale, déjale hablar primero; recuerda que SUS TEMAS DE CONVERSACIÓN SON MÁS IMPORTANTES QUE LOS TUYOS.

10. Nunca te quejes si llega tarde o si sale a cenar o a otros lugares de diversión sin ti.

11. Haz que se sienta a gusto, que repose en un sillón cómodo.

12. Ten preparada una bebida caliente o fría para él.

13. NO LE PIDAS EXPLICACIONES acerca de sus acciones o cuestiones su juicio o integridad.

14. RECUERDA QUE ÉL ES EL AMO DE LA CASA.

15. Anima a tu marido a poner en práctica sus aficiones e intereses y sírvele de apoyo sin ser excesivamente insistente.

16. Si tú tienes alguna afición, intenta no aburrirte hablándole de esta, YA QUE LOS INTERESES DE LAS MUJERES SON TRIVIALES.

17. Al final de la tarde, limpia la casa, que esté limpia de nuevo en la mañana

18. Cuando os retiréis a la habitación, PREPÁRATE PARA LA CAMA lo antes posible teniendo en cuenta que, aunque la higiene femenina es de máxima importancia, TU MARIDO NO QUIERE ESPERAR PARA IR AL BAÑO

19. Recuerda que debes tener un aspecto inmejorable a la hora de ir a la cama. Si debes aplicarte crema facial o rulos para el cabello, espera hasta que él esté dormido, ya que eso PODRÍA RESULTARLE CHOCANTE A UN HOMBRE A ÚLTIMA HORA DE LA NOCHE.

20. En cuanto respecta a la posibilidad de relaciones íntimas con tu marido, es importante recordar tus OBLIGACIONES MATRIMONIALES:
*Si él siente la necesidad de dormir, que sea así, no le presiones o estimules la intimidad.
*Si tu marido sugiere la unión, entonces ACCEDE HUMILDEMENTE, teniendo siempre en cuenta que SU SATISFACCIÓN ES MÁS IMPORTANTE QUE LA DE UNA MUJER.
*Cuando alcance el momento culminante, UN PEQUEÑO GEMIDO POR TU PARTE ES SUFICIENTE para indicar cualquier goce que hayas podido experimentar.
*Si tu marido te pidiera prácticas inusuales, SÉ OBEDIENTE Y NO TE QUEJES.
*Cuando tu marido caiga en un sueño profundo, acomódate la ropa, refréscate y aplícate crema facial para la noche y tus productos para el cabello.

NO PERMITAS QUE EL FASCISMO VUELVA


----------



## Gorkako (8 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> A saber a cuántos niños había violado



Ahí ahí andarán con los de la comunidad Valenciana/Baleares


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Sep 2022)

Hipólito fue detenido por una partida de falangistas, encerrado y torturado. El 4 de octubre de 1936, fue “sacado” por los falangistas y asesinado junto a Francisco Rodríguez Otero y otros Republicanos. Aún después de la ejecución martirizaron sus cadáveres, y no contentos con eso los arrojaron a la vía pública a la entrada de Mondariz, para escarmiento bit.ly/3fe9WDU


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Sep 2022)

El barranco de Víznar devuelve los restos de más de una decena de mujeres fusiladas en la Guerra Civil


La segunda campaña de memoria histórica en Víznar (Granada), que cuenta con una inversión de 135.000 euros, ha permitido la localización de una treintena de personas que fueron fusiladas por los fascistas en los primeros meses de la Guerra Civil en 1936




www.eldiario.es


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Sep 2022)

La siniestra historia del Mengele español, el médico que buscaba el “gen marxista” y proponía robar hijos de republicanos


El psiquiatra Antonio Vallejo-Nájera convenció al dictador Francisco Franco que la degradación de la raza hispánica se debía a la existencia de un “gen rojo” . Acusó a las mujeres republicanas de ser sus transmisoras y propuso la apropiación de sus hijos, práctica que continuó incluso después...




www.infobae.com


----------



## Falcatón (8 Sep 2022)

Desde los 18 años (¡tiempo ha pasado!) votaba a Izquierda Unida porque consideraba que por ser primero estudiante y después trabajador por cuenta ajena eran los que debían defender mis intereses. Con el tiempo me di cuenta de que no hacían nada por los trabajadores sino sólo por ellos mismos, por los inmigrantes ilegales y por los vividores liberados de los sindicatos "de clase".

Bastantes años después y ya sin votar tras el 15M con la esperanza de acabar con la casta vi incluso con mayor claridad a lo que se dedican Podemos y socialistas que no es otra cosa mas que a hacerse ellos ricos vendiendo humo acerca de su conciencia obrera.

Desde entonces no es que vote a un partido por sí mismo sino que voto a lo que más directamente se opone a esos "defensores del proletariado" ya que tengo muy claro que quien llega al poder se olvida de sus promesas y piensa sólo en cómo beneficiarse personalmente del dinero público. Es la naturaleza humana.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Sep 2022)

A lo largo de julio y agosto de 1936, asesinos franquistas fusilaron a decenas de Republicanos en Belchite viejo. Se han descubierto 2 fosas, una de ellas de grandes dimensiones que podría albergar hasta 150 personas, o incluso más. Hay hombres y mujeres de entre la veintena y los cuarenta años, muy pocos de edad avanzada. Han aparecido varias mujeres jóvenes, una menor de 18 años wp.me/p7ZWPl-6uM









Los brutales crímenes de los franquistas en Belchite (Zaragoza), en 1936


La Asociación Mariano Castillo para la recuperación de la Memoria Democrática de Belchite es responsable de la búsqueda de cientos de Republicanos asesinados por los sublevados en las primeras sema…




documentalismomemorialistayrepublicano.wordpress.com


----------



## naburiano (8 Sep 2022)

Jeb Stuart dijo:


> Pero el OP no era rojo ?????
> 
> AQuí la gente cambia de ideología como de camisa.



Las ideologías son un timo.


----------



## lefebre (8 Sep 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> En mi pueblo los rojos se llevaron al cura "Hachuelo" y lo adesinaron a sangre fría.
> También a más hombres en Alhama de Granada.
> 
> Eso ya no cuela. Asesinaron todos y a todos sus familiares les dolió por igual.



Asesinos, violadores y buenos y malos hay en todos los lados. Es algo personal que atañe a la persona, no a un grupo político determinado. Lo que cambia es que:
-Un grupo se rige por 12 mandamientos muy claros (no robar, matar, violar...) y son temerosos de Dios a la hora de robar, asesinar, etc... e intentan reprimir sus crímenes
-Otro grupo no tiene reglas ni moral ni temor. Puede matar, violar, etc... que estará bien y estos actos no tienen rechazo alguno por su grupo.

Esto es lo que hace que la proporción de violaciones, robos, asesinatos..., siempre sea mayor en el segundo grupo que en el primero. Así de sencillo.


----------



## lefebre (8 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> "LAS TRECE ROSAS"
> 
> El 5 de Agosto de 1939, en el cementerio de la Almudena de Madrid el régimen franquista ejecutaba a 63 personas entre las que se encontraban 13 jóvenes mujeres recordadas como "Las trece rosas". Poco después de finalizada la Guerra Civil Española cuando las tropas franquistas toman Madrid las organizaciones de izquierda se quedaron sin líderes, generalmente en el exilio, por lo que sus cuadros más jóvenes debieron reorganizarse. Las Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas lo intentaron de la mano de José Pena Brea, entre sus nuevos miembros, más que políticas y activistas, había jóvenes trabajadoras, generalmente costureras y cocineras. Roberto Conesa, un joven policía infiltrado logró la detención de Pena Brea de solo 21 años, a fuerza de torturas entregó nombres y registros de afiliación. Miles de jóvenes fueron detenidos y alojados en abarrotados penales. Las mujeres fueron conducidas a la cárcel de mujeres de Ventas que diseñada para albergar a 450 reclusos poseía más de 4 mil. Con este golpe a las organizaciones juveniles se creyó aplastado el germen de la resistencia a Franco. Sin embargo el 27 de julio el comandante Isaac Gabaldón, su hija de 18 años y su chofer fueron asesinados en un atentado. El comandante Gabaldón, que murió en el atentado, era un antiguo miembro de la «quinta columna» de Madrid y en aquel momento desempeñaba un cargo importante en el aparato represivo franquista, pues estaba encargado del «archivo de la masonería y el comunismo» que suministraba documentación a los fiscales militares en los consejos de guerra contra los partidarios de la República, de ahí que el régimen interpretara su muerte como «un desafío de un adversario al que creía totalmente aniquilado, y decidió castigar a los verdaderos o supuestos responsables de un modo ejemplar». Aunque todo parecía indicar que había sido obra de algún grupo de antiguos soldados de la República, o de huidos —no era la primera vez que se producía un atentado contra un vehículo en marcha en los alrededores de Madrid—, el régimen lo atribuyó a una supuesta red comunista de grandes dimensiones.
> La reacción del gobierno fue la de dar un castigo ejemplificador, para ser juzgados junto con los 3 perpetradores se les sumaron 54 personas detenidas con anterioridad al atentado. A estas 54 se las acusó de "organizarse para cometer atentados en contra del orden público", el modo de seleccionarlas fue tan fortuito como estremecedor. A los directores del penal de mujeres les llegó una orden de elegir a 15 de las reclusas, casualmente en el escritorio había un ramo de rosas que una madre había llevado para agradecer la liberación de su hija, el director dijo que había llegado el momento de ponerles nombre a las rosas. Una a una fueron elegidas, una por resistirse en el interrogatorio, otra por no dejarse manosear, otra por ser la mas bella y así una a una y al azar fueron seleccionadas 14 que se sumaron a los 43 hombres juzgados, entre ellos un niño de 14 años. Salvo una mujer ( Antonia Torre Yela. Se conocería como la Rosa número 14: fue condenada el mismo día que el resto, pero no fue fusilada hasta el 19 de febrero de 1940 a causa de un error de registro), el resto de los 56 acusados fueron condenados a muerte en un juicio sumarísimo ordenándose su fusilamiento a la brevedad, así fue que las 13 mujeres condenadas, la mayoría de ellas menores de edad, fueron llevadas a un paredón del cementerio de la Almudena de Madrid donde fueron fusiladas. Antes de morir, se les permitió escribir una carta con motivo de despedida. Fue relevante la carta de Julia Conesa, quién dedicaba sus palabras en especial a su madre y de dónde se reconoció una de las frases más conocidas de este hecho histórico: «Tu hija que ya jamás te podrá besar ni abrazar… Que no me lloréis. Que mi nombre no se borre de la historia».
> ...



Las 'trece Rosas' precisamente eran terroristas, del grupo de apoyo. De todo lo que habrá por ahí, vienes a poner justo un ejemplo de pena de muerte en un juicio por terrorismo...


----------



## tucco (8 Sep 2022)

Lo de los fachas es lo de menos, a esa altura de la Historia la partida ya estaba perdida. Todo acabó con la derrota de los carlistas en España y de los confederados en América, si no antes...

Nulla ethica sine aesthetica...


----------



## Sardónica (8 Sep 2022)

Desde pequeña. Los zurderos eran todo aparentar y los diestros eran organizados.


----------



## mondeja (8 Sep 2022)

Yo vi los estragos de ambos bandos en mi propio linaje y concluí que ambos son "malos" por tontos y tontos por deshonestos.

La misma deshonestidad que lleva 25 páginas de hilo cagando majaderías para parecer victimillas y sentirse así considerados en su grupito imaginario de perdedores políticos. Si hasta la derrota es falsa, como si el poder actual no fuera neocon fachilla. Mentís por encima de vuestras posibilidades para no parecer cobardes en una guerra que habeis ganado a cambio de haberos volado las dos piernas, pero claro, un veterano de guerra no siente que esa minusvalía adquirida haya sido precisamente una victoria.


----------



## jabalino (8 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Nunca:
> 
> #TalDíaComoHoy
> 
> ...



A partir de los 25 cualquier ser con inteligencia normal se da cuenta del engaño que supone la izquierda, que no es más que una herramienta de las élites para dominar al pueblo y tenerlo adormecido. Paguitas, educación lobotomizadora y un poco de pan y circo. Que se crean que "lo público" les ayuda cuando en realidad es una herramienta del poder para centralizar las decisiones y que jamás puedan jugar en su liga. 

Tú, como buen borderline aún sigues la linde que han cagado en tu cerebro. Sería cómico y hasta enternecedor si tu voto no contara como el de un adulto normal.


----------



## Larata (8 Sep 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> Quien tiene miedo a la derecha es porque no conoce bien la izquierda.
> 
> Mi caso es más reciente, diría que en los últimos diez años, pero no por ningún acontecimiento en concreto. Estaba yo muy cómoda instalada en el “derecha mala, izquierda buena” y fue simplemente hacer un esfuerzo por ver más allá de lo aparente, tomar distancia, y todo se fue volviendo de otro color. Sin considerarme de derechas pienso que la izquierda actual es la representación de la ruindad, el engaño y la manipulación y no hay nada que odie más que eso.



La misma semilla de la destrucción.

La puta frasecita "la izquierda actual" la actual, la pasada y la futura. El socialismo es una ideología totalitaria, represiva y liberticida siempre, en toda época.


----------



## Shudra (8 Sep 2022)

Siempre he sido tremendamente egoísta y antisocial. Me ha dado siempre asco que otros me den órdenes o tener que obedecer al grupo. La derecha protege la propiedad y al individuo y no le exige ningún compromiso social. En un país muy de derechas podría pasar desapercibido e ir a lo mío, en uno de izquierdas no.


----------



## NPCpremiun (8 Sep 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Las 'trece Rosas' precisamente eran terroristas, del grupo de apoyo. De todo lo que habrá por ahí, vienes a poner justo un ejemplo de pena de muerte en un juicio por terrorismo...





Sonico dijo:


> En mi pueblo los rojos se llevaron al cura "Hachuelo" y lo adesinaron a sangre fría.
> También a más hombres en Alhama de Granada.
> 
> Eso ya no cuela. Asesinaron todos y a todos sus familiares les dolió por igual.



¿Os dais cuenta de que mientras la malloría de foreros cuenta vivencias personales; el "maldito bastardo" sólo hace copia y pega de propaganda?
Parece un puto CM sólo repite publicaciones de proparandistas.


----------



## mondeja (8 Sep 2022)

Deguecha igua a libegalismo, izmierda igua a gula, gñeeeee!


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Sep 2022)

En cuanto leí información histórica no tendenciosa, sesgada, adulterada ni partidista sobre la guerra civil y sus causas escrita por historiadores ajenos al conflicto y no pagados por ningún partido u organización, hace ya muchos, muchos años.


----------



## daesrd (8 Sep 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Supongo que cada persona tendrá una experiencia propia sobre el engaño psicopatico izquierdista que hemos sufrido todos desde la infancia y que ha condicionado toda nuestra opinión sobre el mundo y sobre la historia.
> 
> A mi particularmente creo que el descubrimiento que mas me marcó fueron todas las trampas ideologicas sovieticas de la guerra fria, en especial el caso de Joe McCarthy y como le convirtieron en un apestado simplemente porque se dedicaba a luchar contra ellos. La gente con la que yo debatia nunca daban datos sobre lo que ocurrido, solo hablaban con frases hechas tipo "caza de brujas" y constructos similares pero en realidad nadie conocia la historia de la infiltración sovietica en los EEUU.
> 
> ...



Has abierto un ojo, pero sigues dormido. Te has puesto la tercera?


----------



## daesrd (8 Sep 2022)

D4sser dijo:


> Depredadores humanos en términos sociales = psicópatas.
> 
> La mayor parte de la gente no solo no les distinguen, sino que les hacen el juego (quizá a nivel de cerebelo lo detectan y prefieren plegarse a ellos).
> 
> Hay en todos los ámbitos, pero sobre todo en están en el PODER. Y efectivamente la izmierda tiene bastantes más, es como si los psicópatas se sintieran atraídos al bolchevismo



Yo creo que EL PODER los selecciona.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Sep 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Las 'trece Rosas' precisamente eran terroristas, del grupo de apoyo. De todo lo que habrá por ahí, vienes a poner justo un ejemplo de pena de muerte en un juicio por terrorismo...



Decir esa barbaridad consuela tu conciencia de lo que hicieron tus antepasados ideológicos??? Me das mucha pena.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Sep 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> A partir de los 25 cualquier ser con inteligencia normal se da cuenta del engaño que supone la izquierda, que no es más que una herramienta de las élites para dominar al pueblo y tenerlo adormecido. Paguitas, educación lobotomizadora y un poco de pan y circo. Que se crean que "lo público" les ayuda cuando en realidad es una herramienta del poder para centralizar las decisiones y que jamás puedan jugar en su liga.
> 
> Tú, como buen borderline aún sigues la linde que han cagado en tu cerebro. Sería cómico y hasta enternecedor si tu voto no contara como el de un adulto normal.



Claro, y el fascismo va contra las élites ¿a qué sí? Tómate tu medicación y recuerda que no puedes salir del recinto vallado por el bien de la sociedad.


----------



## lefebre (8 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Decir esa barbaridad consuela tu conciencia de lo que hicieron tus antepasados ideológicos??? Me das mucha pena.



¿Antepasados ideológicos? Jajajanaja, que yo no soy un Fanboy como tú. A mí me la sudan las ideologías.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Sep 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> ¿Antepasados ideológicos? Jajajanaja, que yo no soy un Fanboy como tú. A mí me la sudan las ideologías.



Tipos de facha:

1. Soy apolítico
2. Me la sudan las ideologías
3. Ni de izquierdas ni de derechas
4. Yo soy español español
etc.


----------



## Sonico (8 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> A saber a cuántos niños había violado



¿Menos que los moros?


----------



## el mensa (8 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Gracias María José Araujo
> 
> Hablamos de talibanes y muchos ni saben que no hay diferencia con el franquismo
> 
> ...



Trato de las mujeres al marido, año 2.022 en España:
1) Ten preparada una batería de tareas para cuando el vuelve del trabajo, recuerda que "él tiene que ayudar en casa..." y tú ver el Sálvame.
2) Incrépalo por dejar el maletín en la mesa de entrada, no ser rápido guardando la compra o dejar la tapa del water levantada.
3) Sigue increpándolo para desahogarte del último desplante de tu amiga Choni.
4) Fuma como un carretero en pijama y ráscate el papo enseñando michelines mientras él busca algo de comer de la nevera. Su duro día de trabajo no importa si no ha conseguido un aumento de sueldo o el "derecho" a elegir vacaciones cuando a ti más te convenga.
5) Durante los días más duros debes recordarle que es un mindundi y que se merece todo lo malo que le pase.
6) Preocúpate por tu comodidad, a él que le den morcilla.
7) Grita como un capataz de obra mientras tienes la tele a tope y no paran de sonar avisos del wssp o llamadas.
8) Salúdale con cara de oler mierda.
9) Ni le escuches ni le dejes hablar, no sea que quiera contarte sus problemas laborales, insignificantes al lado del conflicto que tienes en la oficina entre los que quieren bajar el AC y los que no.
10) Déjale bien clarito que te tiene que justificar el cómo, cuando, donde y porqué de sus horas extras, en especial si las va a cobrar doble, y que tomarse una cerveza después del curro no es un comportamiento adecuado porque no se la merece.
11) Déjale el sitio justo en el chesloung mientras tú estás desparramada debajo de una mantita viendo la tele y "hablas" con el perro del privilegio que tiene el humano de poder usar el trozo de sofá que él ocupa durante el día.
12) La nevera, al fondo a la derecha. Se han terminado las birras? Te jodes.
13) Esto es porque así me sale a mi de la seta, te queda claro?
14) Recuerda que con una llamada te quedas con todo.
15) Sus intereses y aficiones son superfluas y un mal gasto de tiempo y dinero, si insiste en ellas, boicotea todo lo que dependa de ti. 
16) Si tú tienes una afición recuerda que es exactamente lo contrario que el punto anterior.
17) Al final de la tarde pon la rumba, lavavajillas y lavadora para que cuando vuelva él atienda los electrodomésticos y haga sus ineludibles tareas de conciliación laboral, tú sigue con la vida social ahora que estás relajada por haber terminado la media jornada laboral a las 14:00, haber dormitado al sofá en sobremesa con cotilleos televisivos de fondo y dejado a los niños, si los hay, en actividades extraescolares y con la recogida a cargo de tus padres y solo tus padres, que tienen derecho a verlos, no así tus suegros hasta que no "se porten bien" digooo, accedan sin rechistar a ser tus esclavos les vas a racionar en cuentagotas las visitas a sus nietos y contigo siempre vigilante con cara de oler mierda.
18) Cuando vayas a dormir a tu marido le debe quedar claro desde hace tiempo que su comportamiento y respeto a tu descanso deben de ser exquisitos. Monta numeritos estilo niña del exorcista a la mínima molestia que te cause.
19) Recuerda que solo debes tener buen aspecto en las fotos de postureo de las redes sociales, en casa como si pareces un orco y si te dice algo es porque es un machirulo heterofachapatriarcal.
20) En cuanto a la (escasa) posibilidad de relaciones íntimas con tu marido (qué asco), es importante recordar tus DERECHOS matrimoniales.
* Si siente la necesidad de tener sexo, que se haga una paja en el baño, sin molestar.
* Si sigue insistiendo, ignóralo. Él sabe que solo se folla una vez al mes si se ha portado bien y a ser posible con compensaciones extra para ti.
* Misionero estrella de mar y arreando, si se pone "intensito" rebaja su líbido con comentarios inapropiados, por ejemplo, si estás de buen humor le recuerdas que quieres cambiar la lámpara del techo y si estás cabreada ya usas el siempre manido "acaba pronto", desprecios a su físico, desempeño sexual, etc.
* Los polvos guarros, posturitas, felaciones y enculadas, mejor con un tipo que sepa follar y no con el despojo con el que te has casado.
* Al terminar que se vaya rápido a su parte de la cama después de visitar el bidé a paso ligero sin ensuciar nada, acompañada de miradas de perdonavidas para que no se relaje.

Si, amigos míos, casaros y formad una familia, las condiciones actuales son propicias y llenarán de satisfacción vuestra vida.


----------



## Europainvicta (8 Sep 2022)

Con 22 años cuando en mi carrera empezaron a introducir todo el pack ideológico de la izquierda con calzador, especialmente con chapas contra el patriarcado y el capitalismo. Yo no me había sentido oprimida jamás ni víctima de nada de lo que me estaban contando, pero mis compañeras fueron abducidas una a una y me pregunté por qué nos estaban insistiendo tanto con ese rollo en vez de impartir la materia desde un punto de vista algo menos ideológico. 

Luego vi llegar al poder a Sánchez sin que nadie le hubiese votado y cómo una de sus primeras medidas para ayudarnos en un mal momento fue meter en el país a un barco lleno de "inmis" y pensé que desde luego ese tío no trabajaba para nosotros. Lo demás fue ir tirando del hilo y ya descubrir todo el pastel.


----------



## Sonico (8 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Tipos de facha:
> 
> 1. Soy apolítico
> 2. Me la sudan las ideologías
> ...



Tonto progre cuando pillan a uno de izquierdas haciendo lo mismo que uno de derechas: "Esque lo importante son las personas"

Tonto progre cuando pillan a uno de derechas robando: "Es que los fachas son así, sólo saben robar a los pobres"

Tonto progre cuando gobernaba el PP y subía la luz: "Hijo de puta Rajoy que quiere matarnos a todos los pobres de frio"

Tonto progre cuando gobierna la izquierda y sube la luz: "Es que hay que hacer la media con el resto de las energias y la culpa es de Aznar que privatizó las eléctricas y también de Franco"

Tonto progre cuando pillan a un moro echando ácido en la cara a una mujer: "Los españoles también pegan a sus mujeres".

Tonto progre cuando pillan a un español pegando a una mujer: "Seguro que es facha y del Opus".


----------



## Manero empaque (8 Sep 2022)

Sí, los fachas son los mejores... los mejores hijos de puta psicópatas asesinos, ladrones y violadores que jamás ha parido la historia de la humanidad.


----------



## Guillotin (8 Sep 2022)

Yo no afirmo que los fachas sean los buenos, lo que sí puedo afirmar es que siempre me han robado los rojos por no ser de su pandilla.


----------



## Sonico (8 Sep 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> A partir de los 25 cualquier ser con inteligencia normal se da cuenta del engaño que supone la izquierda, que no es más que una herramienta de las élites para dominar al pueblo y tenerlo adormecido. Paguitas, educación lobotomizadora y un poco de pan y circo. Que se crean que "lo público" les ayuda cuando en realidad es una herramienta del poder para centralizar las decisiones y que jamás puedan jugar en su liga.
> 
> Tú, como buen borderline aún sigues la linde que han cagado en tu cerebro. Sería cómico y hasta enternecedor si tu voto no contara como el de un adulto normal.



Los que a cierta edad no se han dado cuenta del engaño, es que han hecho bien su trabajo en ellos y ya no hay manera. Como bien dices, es como el tonto que coge una linde y aunque la linde se acabe, el tonto sigue.


----------



## Sonico (8 Sep 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> ¿Os dais cuenta de que mientras ma malloría de foreros cuenta vivencias personales el "maldito bastardo" sólo hace copia y pega de propaganda?
> Parece un puto CM sólo repite publicaciones de proparandistas.



Es lo que le han metido en su cabecita. En realidad no se le puede culpar. Han invertido mucho tiempo y dinero para que piense así.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Sep 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> ¿Os dais cuenta de que mientras ma malloría de foreros cuenta vivencias personales el "maldito bastardo" sólo hace copia y pega de propaganda?
> Parece un puto CM sólo repite publicaciones de proparandistas.



Claro, porque así se hace ciencia y así se llega a la verdad, no con la anécdota, que puede ser inventada, sino con el hecho contrastado y con la abrumadora evidencia documentada e incluso filmada. Paleto malintencionado.


----------



## UNGERN (8 Sep 2022)

En el 2004, ZP me enseñó que el alzamiento había sido en defensa propia.

Es lo único que tengo que agradecerle.


----------



## Sonico (8 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Claro, porque así se hace ciencia y así se llega a la verdad, no con la anécdota, que puede ser inventada, sino con el hecho contrastado y con la abrumadora evidencia documentada e incluso filmada. Paleto malintencionado.



Claro, claro. Tú nunca dejes que la realidad estropee tus fantasías. Es como tiene que ser.


----------



## remerus (8 Sep 2022)

Yo he tardado bastante y me averguenzo de ello, a los 37 años.


----------



## Larata (8 Sep 2022)

Siempre he amado las ideas liberales, para mí eran lo obvio. Quizá por el acoso escolar o quizá es quebodiaba el colectivismo, el todos iguales. Desde pequeño ya observé que la masa eran una panda de imbéciles arrastrados por hijos de puta.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Larata (8 Sep 2022)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Una excepcion a lo que dices seria Vestringe, que hace 40 años era la mano derecha de Fraga y ahora es podemita. A mi personalmente es un tio que me desconcierta, hace como diez años elaboro un informe alertando de los peligros de la inmigracion y sin embargo ahora apoya a un partido que defiende las fronteras abiertas, mientras simpatiza con el FN frances y durante la campaña electoral yanqui se le notaba que queria que ganara Trump aunque no lo apoyaba explicitamente. La verdad es que es todo un personaje.



Es que es marxista, pero de Groucho.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Sep 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> En mi pueblo los rojos se llevaron al cura "Hachuelo" y lo adesinaron a sangre fría.
> También a más hombres en Alhama de Granada.
> 
> Eso ya no cuela. Asesinaron todos y a todos sus familiares les dolió por igual.


----------



## pandillero (8 Sep 2022)

ominae dijo:


> y no recuerdas ningun momento especial en el qeu te diste cuenta que muchas cosas no cuadraban? o algun amigo rojo que se comportaban mal con la gente? a algo asi me refiero. yo recuerdo los momentos que he puesto en el primer post.



Bueno en mi caso y en el de gente que conozco no hay un momento concreto sino que es una especie de puzzle en el que van encajando las piezas a lo largo del tiempo a base de leer y hablar con otras personas.
Es un proceso que lleva tiempo y como un puzzle cuantas más piezas colocas más fácil te resulta colocar las siguientes, por eso es dificil saber que piezas son más importantes, algunas las colocas y en un principio no parecen importantes pero al colocar las siguientes te das cuenta de que lo son. 
Y el puzzle sigue en construcción por cierto.


----------



## jabalino (8 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Claro, y el fascismo va contra las élites ¿a qué sí? Tómate tu medicación y recuerda que no puedes salir del recinto vallado por el bien de la sociedad.



El fascismo va contra las élites globalistas de cabeza, por eso éstas tienen tanto miedo a que florezca. Incluso al conservadurismo de derechas le tienen pánico ya que se les acabaría el chiringuito. El fascismo se diferencia del comunismo en que no es internacional, por eso esas élites utilizan este último para engañar a zoquetes como tú.

Es deseable el fascismo? Pues no, ni por asomo. Como cualquier colectivismo al centralizar las decisiones se lo pone más fácil a las oligarquías a la hora de imponer sus decisiones. La diferencia con el comunismo es que el primero fomenta porque necesita una clase media fuerte mientras que el segundo directamente destruye en todos los planos posibles las oportunidades de esa clase media. 

Por último, Franco y su Estado no fueron fascistas, aunque en varios temas adoptaron soluciones cercanas a esa ideología. Fue más bien un conservadurismo estatalista y paternalista en el que la iniciativa privada tenía algo de peso y que no ahogaba a sus ciudadanos en burocracia. 

Conclusión, cualquier humano que se acerque con un poco de objetividad verá como Franco, un mal menor, salvó a España de caer en manos de la destrucción roja.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (8 Sep 2022)

yo he sido facha desde infancia


----------



## Sonico (8 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1183598



No sé nada de barcos hundidos. No soy católico.


----------



## Sonico (8 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1183598



Haz un pequeño ejercicio, aunque luego tengas un cortocircuito.

Investiga el presupuesto de 13TV y luego el de La Sexta. 
Siéntate, comparalos y dite a tí mismo: "Los fachas dominan todo, tienen más dinero y adoctrinan desde los medios de comunicación".
Si no has corticircuitado, es que no tienes nada que cortocircuitar, que a tenor de lo que dices, es muy probable.


----------



## Militarícese (8 Sep 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Supongo que cada persona tendrá una experiencia propia sobre el engaño psicopatico izquierdista que hemos sufrido todos desde la infancia y que ha condicionado toda nuestra opinión sobre el mundo y sobre la historia.
> 
> A mi particularmente creo que el descubrimiento que mas me marcó fueron todas las trampas ideologicas sovieticas de la guerra fria, en especial el caso de Joe McCarthy y como le convirtieron en un apestado simplemente porque se dedicaba a luchar contra ellos. La gente con la que yo debatia nunca daban datos sobre lo que ocurrido, solo hablaban con frases hechas tipo "caza de brujas" y constructos similares pero en realidad nadie conocia la historia de la infiltración sovietica en los EEUU.
> 
> ...



Seguir pensando en buenos y malos como colectivos y no como individuos es típico en niños y en subnormales adultos.
Si encima vas de libertario por la vida, lo tuyo es para enmarcar.


----------



## ominae (8 Sep 2022)

Militarícese dijo:


> Seguir pensando en buenos y malos como colectivos y no como individuos es típico en niños y en subnormales adultos.
> Si encima vas de libertario por la vida, lo tuyo es para enmarcar.



Es lo que siempre dicen lso malos, que el mal no existe y que son tonterias, pero el profesor Robert Hare ya sacó hace tiempo una lista de comportamientos psicopaticos que se repiten en mayor o menor medida en los psicopatas. Pues esto es lo mismo, una persona buena no actua como un izquierdista salvo en la fase en la que está engañado, lo que estamos viendo en siempre lo mismo, las personas de esta nefasta ideologia tratando de destruir la sociedad desde dentro, COMO SIEMPRE.

Y mientras tanto por supuesto que te dicen que no, que eso no existe, aunque lo veas una y otra vez repetido o cuando se vea claro en los estudios sobre el cerebro, seguiran minimizando la realidad.

Alejaos de lso rojos y vuestra vida será mejor, y vereis como son ellos los que van a buscaros.


----------



## Militarícese (8 Sep 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Es lo que siempre dicen lso malos, que el mal no existe y que son tonterias, pero el profesor Robert Hare ya sacó hace tiempo una lista de comportamientos psicopaticos que se repiten en mayor o menor medida en los psicopatas. Pues esto es lo mismo, una persona buena no actua como un izquierdista salvo en la fase en la que está engañado, lo que estamos viendo en siempre lo mismo, las personas de esta nefasta ideologia tratando de destruir la sociedad desde dentro, COMO SIEMPRE.
> 
> Y mientras tanto por supuesto que te dicen que no, que eso no existe, aunque lo veas una y otra vez repetido o cuando se vea claro en los estudios sobre el cerebro, seguiran minimizando la realidad.
> 
> Alejaos de lso rojos y vuestra vida será mejor, y vereis como son ellos los que van a buscaros.



Joder, al final va a ser cierto que eres subnormal.
¿Donde cojones pone en mi mensaje que el mal no existe? Digo que es pueril o de retrasado hablar de malos o buenos como colectivos.
Hay INDIVIDUOS(te suena esto de individuos) que son auténticos hijos de puta y otros que son excelentes personas, en cualquier colectivo y en cualquier bando.
PUTO RETARDED.


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Sep 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Las 'trece Rosas' precisamente eran terroristas, del grupo de apoyo. De todo lo que habrá por ahí, vienes a poner justo un ejemplo de pena de muerte en un juicio por terrorismo...



Las trece rosas terroristas y Zelensky un heroe no?? Como os mea en la boca la judiada anglootanica jajajaajaaja


----------



## ominae (8 Sep 2022)

Militarícese dijo:


> Joder, al final va a ser cierto que eres subnormal.
> ¿Donde cojones pone en mi mensaje que el mal no existe? Digo que es pueril o de retrasado hablar de malos o buenos como colectivos.
> Hay INDIVIDUOS(te suena esto de individuos) que son auténticos hijos de puta y otros que son excelentes personas, en cualquier colectivo y en cualquier bando.
> PUTO RETARDED.



a ver si te enteras de uan vez, el cerebro psicopatico te PREDISPONE a tener una serie de comportamientos, que casan con los individuos de izquierdas, mientras que la gente de derechas suelen ser personas mas introspectivas con otro tipo de comportamientos, por ejemplo enfurecerse mas ante determinadas situaciones morales, debido a una mayor conexión cerebral entre el cortex prefrontal y la amigdala.

por esas razones es EVIDENTE que las personas malas son las personas de izquierdas, no porque sean o no unos hijos de puta o excelente personas (contigo), sino porque su cerebro y sus comportamientos se asemejan a los de los psicopatas.

No tiene nada que ver con ser un hijo de puta o excelente personas ni en el comportamiento que tengan contigo.


----------



## fluffy (8 Sep 2022)

Mi viaje iniciático comenzó cuando conocí a un argentino que vino huyendo de la enésima crisis económica de allí. Fue justo antes de los Kirchner.

Un día le pregunté acerca de la dictadura militar, pensando que aquello fue una de las mayores atrocidades que se habían cometido, y él me habló de cómo estaba el país paralizado por culpa de la violencia de los montoneros, y como la mayoría de la población aplaudió la llegada al poder de los militares porque la sociedad estaba completamente destruida por culpa de su violencia a todos los niveles.
El decía que mientras estudiaba en la universidad, era normal que entraran grupos de montoneros armados y obligaran a todos a salir de clase, para luego decir que la universidad estaba en huelga por la lucha obrera.

Y claro, luego va uno tirando del hilo y...


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (8 Sep 2022)

Cuando sufri el feminazismo me pase a VOX


----------



## lefebre (8 Sep 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Las trece rosas terroristas y Zelensky un heroe no?? Como os mea en la boca la judiada anglootanica jajajaajaaja



Si la historia la quieres reescribir tú, si lo prefieres fueron trapecistas que se cayeron del trampolín en una actuación.


----------



## Lasjoa (8 Sep 2022)

ominae dijo:


> claro qeu hay buenos y malos, de hecho tenemos una zona del cerebro especificamente dedicada a procesar la bondad. Si no existiesen buenos y malos seria imposible haber evolucionado asi.



una pregunta porque cuando hablamos de buenos y malos, el malo siempre es del que hablamos y el bueno es el que habla?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Sep 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> El fascismo va contra las élites globalistas de cabeza, por eso éstas tienen tanto miedo a que florezca.



Jajaja, ahí he parado de leer.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Sep 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> Haz un pequeño ejercicio, aunque luego tengas un cortocircuito.
> 
> Investiga el presupuesto de 13TV y luego el de La Sexta.
> Siéntate, comparalos y dite a tí mismo: "Los fachas dominan todo, tienen más dinero y adoctrinan desde los medios de comunicación".
> Si no has corticircuitado, es que no tienes nada que cortocircuitar, que a tenor de lo que dices, es muy probable.



La sexta bebe de la misma fuentes. Eres tú el que necesita hacer un ejercicio sin que te suponga un ictus


----------



## jabalino (8 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Jajaja, ahí he parado de leer.



Lo de parar de leer rápido se te da bien, no hace falta que lo jures.


----------



## nraheston (8 Sep 2022)

ominae dijo:


> si pero me interesaria saber cuando te diste cuenta de eso. cualquier persona que fuese al colegio durante estos ultimos años es imposible que piense asi de partida, es necesario un proceso de reversión de todas las mentiras y eso es lo que pregunto, como fue el vuestro.



En mi caso con entre 17 y 18 años, al ver la banalización del genocidio armenio, al contemplar como justificaban los atentados contra Israel , al ver como se censuraban las atrocidades sexuales de los rapefugees en Colonia y otros lugares de Suecia y Alemania, al ver que se decía que había que traer musulmanes, pero no coptos o yazidíes, escuchar cómo criticaban la agricultura, la ganadería, la tauromaquia, la Segunda Enmienda de USA y la caza.
El hecho de que se pueda insultar el cristianismo y otras religiones pero no el islam, ver entrevistas y discursos de ex musulmanes (tanto ateos como conversos al cristianismo), al ver justificaciones a los atentados contra iglesias y granjeros blancos en Sudáfrica, lo de Rhodesia y demás expulsiones y limpiezas étnicas de blancos en África (Sáhara Occidental, Rif, Sidi Ifni del Marruecos español, el Marruecos francés, la Argelia francesa, el Congo belga y demás lugares), el ver que se critica a los nazis pero que se justifica a las dictaduras islámicas que les dieron cobijo (porque el odio a Israel es mayor), y el hecho de que muchas multinacionales e instituciones educativas privadas promocionen causas progres y marxistas culturales es lo que me hizo tan firme defensor de la moral judeocristiana, la fé católica, la libertad y la civilización occidental, pues si yo soy islamófobo, por esa regla de 3 casi todos los musulmanes son libertófobos y cristianófobos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Sep 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Lo de parar de leer rápido se te da bien, no hace falta que lo jures.



A idiotas sí, por supuesto.


----------



## Kolbe (8 Sep 2022)

Este me hizo sospechar algo:






Y este me lo dejó claro:


----------



## La biografia (9 Sep 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Asesinos, violadores y buenos y malos hay en todos los lados. Es algo personal que atañe a la persona, no a un grupo político determinado. Lo que cambia es que:
> -Un grupo se rige por 12 mandamientos muy claros (no robar, matar, violar...) y son temerosos de Dios a la hora de robar, asesinar, etc... e intentan reprimir sus crímenes
> -Otro grupo no tiene reglas ni moral ni temor. Puede matar, violar, etc... que estará bien y estos actos no tienen rechazo alguno por su grupo.
> 
> Esto es lo que hace que la proporción de violaciones, robos, asesinatos..., siempre sea mayor en el segundo grupo que en el primero. Así de sencillo.



Los satánicos no obedecen casi ni uno de los 10 mandamientos.


----------



## La biografia (9 Sep 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> ¿Os dais cuenta de que mientras ma malloría de foreros cuenta vivencias personales el "maldito bastardo" sólo hace copia y pega de propaganda?
> Parece un puto CM sólo repite publicaciones de proparandistas.



Es para dejar en mal lugar este hilo.


----------



## La biografia (9 Sep 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Yo no afirmo que los fachas sean los buenos, lo que sí puedo afirmar es que siempre me han robado los rojos por no ser de su pandilla.



Yo tampoco afirmo que los fachas son los buenos pero los rojos uff.....


----------



## Pollepolle (9 Sep 2022)

La biografia dijo:


> Yo tampoco afirmo que los fachas son los buenos pero los rojos uff.....



Te ponen perraca los rojos???


----------



## tatenen (9 Sep 2022)

Yo no soy ni facha ni progre, si bien pienso que el franquismo con todos sus defectos era mejor que la república, o ahora, aun sabiendo que todos los políticos tienen el mismo dueño, a una mala prefiero a vox o incluso al pp que a la pesoe o unidas plandemias, aun sabiendo como digo que tienen el mismo dueño y al final vamos a estar jodidos igual...

Yo como casi todo diox ciando era joven era progre, de izquierdas, etc, lo cual es normal cuando no tienes experiencia, imagino que si hubiera nacido en una familia de altos cargos militares hubiera sido lo contrario. Pero como por personalidad soy alguien que se cuestiona todo, pues al final poco a poco me fui dando cuen de la farsa ésta. En mi caso empecé con veintipocos y el proceso duró no más de 10 años...


----------



## Pollepolle (9 Sep 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Yo no soy ni facha ni progre, si bien pienso que el franquismo con todos sus defectos era mejor que la república, o ahora, aun sabiendo que todos los políticos tienen el mismo dueño, a una mala prefiero a vox o incluso al pp que a la pesoe o unidas plandemias, aun sabiendo como digo que tienen el mismo dueño y al final vamos a estar jodidos igual...
> 
> Yo como casi todo diox ciando era joven era progre, de izquierdas, etc, lo cual es normal cuando no tienes experiencia, imagino que si hubiera nacido en una familia de altos cargos militares hubiera sido lo contrario. Pero como por personalidad soy alguien que se cuestiona todo, pues al final poco a poco me fui dando cuen de la farsa ésta. En mi caso empecé con veintipocos y el proceso duró no más de 10 años...



No te equivoques, TU ERES UN FACHUZO DE TOMO Y LOMO. Y si ademas eres currela, llevas de añadido SUBNORMAL PROFUNDO. 

No habia leido mas cuñadeces en mi vida para esquivar claramente que eres un facha.


----------



## tatenen (9 Sep 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> No te equivoques, TU ERES UN FACHUZO DE TOMO Y LOMO. Y si ademas eres currela, llevas de añadido SUBNORMAL PROFUNDO.
> 
> No habia leido mas cuñadeces en mi vida para esquivar claramente que eres un facha.



Con tus argumentos de progre retrasado mental me has convencido. Por escoria como tú el mundo es la mierda que es, pobre muerto de hambre.


----------



## Pollepolle (9 Sep 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Con tus argumentos de progre retrasado mental me has convencido. Por escoria como tú el mundo es la mierda que es, pobre muerto de hambre.



Franquijmooo güenooo xq hisieron muxoo pantanooh!!


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (9 Sep 2022)

Otro que mando a llorar al ignore...


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (9 Sep 2022)

Y a estos foreros nuevos sin LOGSE aprobada, ¿quién los trae?.

Calopez, tienes esto hecho un erial.


----------



## Militarícese (9 Sep 2022)

ominae dijo:


> a ver si te enteras de uan vez, el cerebro psicopatico te PREDISPONE a tener una serie de comportamientos, que casan con los individuos de izquierdas, mientras que la gente de derechas suelen ser personas mas introspectivas con otro tipo de comportamientos, por ejemplo enfurecerse mas ante determinadas situaciones morales, debido a una mayor conexión cerebral entre el cortex prefrontal y la amigdala.
> 
> por esas razones es EVIDENTE que las personas malas son las personas de izquierdas, no porque sean o no unos hijos de puta o excelente personas (contigo), sino porque su cerebro y sus comportamientos se asemejan a los de los psicopatas.
> 
> No tiene nada que ver con ser un hijo de puta o excelente personas ni en el comportamiento que tengan contigo.



Algún paper sobre eso?


----------



## Galvani (9 Sep 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Es lo que siempre dicen lso malos, que el mal no existe y que son tonterias, pero el profesor Robert Hare ya sacó hace tiempo una lista de comportamientos psicopaticos que se repiten en mayor o menor medida en los psicopatas. Pues esto es lo mismo, una persona buena no actua como un izquierdista salvo en la fase en la que está engañado, lo que estamos viendo en siempre lo mismo, las personas de esta nefasta ideologia tratando de destruir la sociedad desde dentro, COMO SIEMPRE.
> 
> Y mientras tanto por supuesto que te dicen que no, que eso no existe, aunque lo veas una y otra vez repetido o cuando se vea claro en los estudios sobre el cerebro, seguiran minimizando la realidad.
> 
> Alejaos de lso rojos y vuestra vida será mejor, y vereis como son ellos los que van a buscaros.



Es cierto y lo has analizado bien. Prácticamente toda la gente del palo que he conocido, aunque contigo parezcan buenos, con el tiempo ves que hay ALGO. Algo como que te empiezan a manipular, a veces ves que son soberbios, dicen algo y luego se contradicen y dan la vuelta a la tortilla para que quedes tú como el culpable de algo que ellos opinaban. 

Lo malo es que son la mayoría de la sociedad. Ah y los "apolíticos" tambien son progres.


----------



## lefebre (9 Sep 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Tipos de facha:
> 
> 1. Soy apolítico
> 2. Me la sudan las ideologías
> ...



Como buen facha que eres, Se te olvida la definición principal: facha es todo aquel que no piensa como yo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Sep 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Como buen facha que eres, Se te olvida la definición principal: facha es todo aquel que no piensa como yo.



Es curioso, pero en España es prácticamente así.


----------



## ominae (9 Sep 2022)

Lasjoa dijo:


> una pregunta porque cuando hablamos de buenos y malos, el malo siempre es del que hablamos y el bueno es el que habla?



No entiendo muy bien que quiere decir. En el caso de los psicopatas no es asi, fingen ser buenos pero en privado muchas veces te reconocen que no lo son y que les provocan placer cosas malas. Yo cuando convivi con una psicopata integrada sus palabras te sugieren esto muchas veces en sus conversaciones privadas, pero como no tienes las claves de la mentalidad psicopatica no lo entiendes bien y lo pasas por alto.


----------



## tatenen (9 Sep 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Franquijmooo güenooo xq hisieron muxoo pantanooh!!



Mira que eres tonto macho...


----------



## tatenen (9 Sep 2022)

La guerra la inició él pero si miras los acontecimientos previos causados por el gobierno socialcomunista entenderás por qué pasó lo que pasó. Durante la república hubo más represaliados políticos que en los casi 40 años de franquismo, y lo de 150000 asesinados no se lo cree nadie. No soy fan de las dictaduras pero si te digo que el franquismo fue mucho mejor que la república imagínate cómo sería esta. Hay que saber informarse para entender las cosas, y como digo, yo pensaba exactamente igual que tú cuando era joven...


----------



## Coviban (9 Sep 2022)

El 11M


----------



## Pollepolle (9 Sep 2022)

Coviban dijo:


> El 11M



Jajjaaja que cachondo. Me imagino que disfrutarias como Aznar se os meo a todos los fachas en la boca y despues os dio con el glande en la frente jajjajajajaa "estamoh trabajando en elloouu!!"


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Sep 2022)

Claro, y ¿los facha pobres sois los fuertes?


----------



## Galvani (9 Sep 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> La guerra la inició él pero si miras los acontecimientos previos causados por el gobierno socialcomunista entenderás por qué pasó lo que pasó. Durante la república hubo más represaliados políticos que en los casi 40 años de franquismo, y lo de 150000 asesinados no se lo cree nadie. No soy fan de las dictaduras pero si te digo que el franquismo fue mucho mejor que la república imagínate cómo sería esta. Hay que saber informarse para entender las cosas, y como digo, yo pensaba exactamente igual que tú cuando era joven...



Por lo tanto provocaron la guerra. Esto es como si hay un grupo que te toca los huevos. Aguantas un tiempo y sales al final con todo. Ominnae sabe bien lo que dice. Al final te das cuenta de que todo lo progre y rojo esconde psicopatía. No es una opinión.
Después de conocer mucha gente ves que al final les tienes que mandar a la mierda por tarados y manipuladores


----------



## tatenen (9 Sep 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Por lo tanto provocaron la guerra. Esto es como si hay un grupo que te toca los huevos. Aguantas un tiempo y sales al final con todo. Ominnae sabe bien lo que dice. Al final te das cuenta de que todo lo progre y rojo esconde psicopatía. No es una opinión.
> Después de conocer mucha gente ves que al final les tienes que mandar a la mierda por tarados y manipuladores



Obvio de toda obviedad, pero los medios, dominados por las élites, convencen a todo diox, consiguiendo proyectar su propia psicopatía a la población. Mira por ejemplo el tema de Ucrania, en mi vida había visto a tanta gente con tanto odio visceral a la gente de un país, en este caso Rusia, que ha invadido otro país? Pué ser, pero España a día de hoy tiene enemigos mucho más gordos. De todas formas, solo una minoría, no más del 5 %, despierta, antes o después, así que jodidos estamos.


----------



## machote hispano (9 Sep 2022)

El diario “Le Figaro” ve como “responsable” de la Guerra Civil a la izquierda


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Sep 2022)

Matilde Morillo Sanchez word press

Matilde Morillo Sánchez era maestra de escuela, natural y vecina de Castuera (Badajoz). Estaba casada con el líder socialista Antonio Navas Lora y tenía 3 hijas. La información proporcionada por su nieta Aurora Navas Morillo es clave para conocer los acontecimientos. Matilde Morillo era maestra en Daimiel (Ciudad Real) el curso 1938-39. Cuando Daimiel fue ocupada por las tropas rebeldes, Matilde fue destituida. Su marido, que estaba en el frente con el Ejército Republicano, le propuso que marchara con él. Tenía la esperanza de llegar a Valencia y allí embarcar para Francia; la guerra estaba ya perdida.

En un principio Matilde dudó, pensó en llevar solamente a su hija pequeña de 7 meses. Finalmente, pudo más el amor a sus otras hijas, a sus ancianos padres y a sus desvalidas hermanas, y decidió no seguir a su esposo. Así se separaron para siempre. Sin temor, pues excepto el padre nadie en la familia militaba en un partido político, madre e hijas volvieron a Castuera. Eran los últimos días de marzo de 1939. Un vagón de tren de mercancías, muchas personas apretujadas, el tren moviéndose bruscamente, hedor a ganado, suciedad y excrementos, calor y olor humano, el viento frío de la noche. Después, la llegada a Castuera, mucha gente, gritos estridentes, empujones, desconcierto.

En la estación esperaban un grupo numeroso de falangistas y 2 mujeres que identificaron a Matilde; se la llevaron en un camión. Nada importaron los ruegos y llantos de la familia. Aurora encontró una mano a la que asirse, era la 1ª vez que sentía miedo, un miedo que le acompañó toda su vida. Después, la penosa marcha hacia el lejano pueblo, andando, Aurora agarrada a la falda de una mujer que ocupaba sus brazos con hatos de ropa. ¿Su abuela, una de sus tías?: “Aquella larga caminata hacia lo desconocido, mi afán de agarrarme a alguien que me guiara es el fiel reflejo de lo que ha sido mi vida. Y, aunque no me diera cuenta entonces, allí, en la estación, empecé a perder a mi madre”.

Las casas de la familia habían sido requisadas, la familia se disgregó y marchó a casas de parientes que tuvieron el corazón y la valentía de acogerlos. Aunque Matilde fue liberada provisionalmente, la noche del 7 de mayo de 1939 fueron a buscarla a las 12 de la noche. Matilde amamantaba a la niña, la puso en los brazos de mi abuela, se quitó el reloj de pulsera y lo entregó a su hermana diciéndole: “Quiero que se lo entreguéis a mis hijas como recuerdo”. Salió de aquella casa custodiada por aquellos hombres. Dos de sus hermanas la siguieron hasta la Casa Consistorial, donde estaba la cárcel. Allí, escondidas detrás de la iglesia, observaron cómo Matilde era conducida al piso alto y vejada. A la mañana siguiente, la madre de Matilde fue con la hijita pequeña en brazos y nadie pudo darle razones de su paradero.

El 8 de mayo de 1939 los franquistas la habían sacada de la prisión y la asesinaron. Tenía 31 años. Desde entonces sigue desaparecida. Entre los papeles conservados de la cárcel no figura nada. Primero en silencio, luego abiertamente, la familia sigue buscándola. El padre de Matilde murió 4 días después de aquella trágica noche, clamando el nombre de su desgraciada hija. Tampoco se sabe donde lo enterraron porque no dejaron salir a su mujer ni a sus hijas.

Previamente los franquistas habían iniciado en abril un expediente procesal en Daimiel. El escarnio de la “Justicia de Franco” queda patente por el juez militar, que revisando las condenas en 1946 no vio motivos de enjuiciamiento en los interrogatorios y denuncias que expresaban las diligencias. Tres años más tarde de su asesinato hubo una nueva aparición en el libro de defunciones del registro civil, donde aparece inscrita el 28 de enero de 1942 bajo datos totalmente falsos: La fecha de defunción, “marzo de 1939” y causa de muerte “acciones de guerra, extramuros de esta Villa”. Al crimen es necesario sumarle el agravante de su sistemático intento de ocultación oficial

La familia guardó el secreto de lo ocurrido durante años para proteger a las hijas, sufriendo en silencio, soledad y miseria, pero sin abandonarlas. Lo que ocurrió con Matilde Morillo Sánchez da cuenta del ambiente prolongado de “revancha” existente tras la guerra. La manera con que se ensañaron con ella muestra el grado de “crueldad” y represalia. Su delito fue haber sido una mujer “distinta” que se había labrado una carrera profesional como maestra cursillista, y que además se había casado con el Republicano Antonio Navas Lora, jefe de correos en Castuera, “entusiasta luchador de Badajoz”.










MATILDE MORILLO SÁNCHEZ maestra de la REPÚBLICA Española, ASESINADA y DESAPARECIDA por los franquistas en Castuera (Badajoz) en 1939


Matilde Morillo Sánchez era maestra de escuela, natural y vecina de Castuera (Badajoz). Estaba casada con el líder socialista Antonio Navas Lora y tenía 3 hijas. La información proporcionada por su…




documentalismomemorialistayrepublicano.wordpress.com


----------



## Scire (9 Sep 2022)

Lo más interesante de todo es que Franco ni siquiera era un "facha", entendido como un fascista a la italiana o un nazi a la alemana.
Del fascismo español, que no era tan importante entonces, tomó muy pocas cosas.
Era un régimen tradicionalista de derechas, bastante flexible y pragmático, mejor o peor, pero poco más que eso. Ni era racista, ni era voluntarista, ni especialmente totalitario, comparado con ciertas "democracias".


----------



## Coviban (9 Sep 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Jajjaaja que cachondo. Me imagino que disfrutarias como Aznar se os meo a todos los fachas en la boca y despues os dio con el glande en la frente jajjajajajaa "estamoh trabajando en elloouu!!"



Aznar tiene de facha lo mismo que Pedro Sánchez.


----------



## Coviban (9 Sep 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Lo más interesante de todo es que Franco ni siquiera era un "facha", entendido como un fascista a la italiana o un nazi a la alemana.
> Del fascismo español, que no era tan importante entonces, tomó muy pocas cosas.
> Era un régimen tradicionalista de derechas, bastante flexible y pragmático, mejor o peor, pero poco más que eso. Ni era racista, ni era voluntarista, ni especialmente totalitario, comparado con ciertas "democracias".



Franco ante todo era católico y español, muy español.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Sep 2022)




----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Sep 2022)

Los nacional católicos sí que eran güenos, y lo siguen siendo:


----------



## manstein (11 Sep 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Podéis observar la cantidad de gente que hace la conversión izquierda hacia la derecha y la escasa gente que hace la contraria.
> 
> Esto solo puede explicarse desde el engaño, un engaño planificado y que utiliza todo tipo de trucos emotivos y vinculaciones emocionales, si no sería literalmente imposible que existiese una diferencia tan grande entre las personas que con el tiempo pasan a ser de derechas o anti izquierdistas y las que pasan a ser de izquierdas.



El otro factor que explica ese cambio es el de la "producción de energía". Cuando los humanos son jóvenes consumen energía. Ahí son iguales a mujeres o negros, y por tanto son más de "izquierdas". Votan y viven con y por el bolsillo. Cuando esos humanos jóvenes pasan a ser adultos y se pasan a producir energía, entonces muchos cambian y empiezan a ver la vida como lo que son: remeros. 

Yo siempre he sido de derechas. Desde niño compraba libros de la 2GM y veía a los alemanes con simpatía. Pero también veía con simpatía a las tropas aliadas. Era más bien que lo que me caía simpático era el concepto de soldado o más bien guerrero. El guerrero es otra manera de ser remero.

A algunos jóvenes se les puede perdonar el tema de la falta de conocimiento (otros son psicópatas de fábrica). A los adultos no. 

El izquierdista es un hipócrita.


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Oct 2022)

!!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡



ciberecovero dijo:


>


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Oct 2022)

!!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡



ciberecovero dijo:


>


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Oct 2022)

!!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡



ciberecovero dijo:


>


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Oct 2022)

!!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡



ciberecovero dijo:


>


----------



## Talosgüevos (14 Oct 2022)

Yo no sé si los fachas son los buenos, lo único que tengo claro es que los rojos hijos de puta son peores.


----------



## Talosgüevos (14 Oct 2022)

Estudia, estudia medios independientes , historiadores neutrales… y dejarás de parecer un puto Subnormal en internet.


----------



## Pollepolle (15 Oct 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Yo no sé si los fachas son los buenos, lo único que tengo claro es que los rojos hijos de puta son peores.


----------



## M4rk (15 Oct 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Supongo que cada persona tendrá una experiencia propia sobre el engaño psicopatico izquierdista que hemos sufrido todos desde la infancia y que ha condicionado toda nuestra opinión sobre el mundo y sobre la historia.
> 
> A mi particularmente creo que el descubrimiento que mas me marcó fueron todas las trampas ideologicas sovieticas de la guerra fria, en especial el caso de Joe McCarthy y como le convirtieron en un apestado simplemente porque se dedicaba a luchar contra ellos. La gente con la que yo debatia nunca daban datos sobre lo que ocurrido, solo hablaban con frases hechas tipo "caza de brujas" y constructos similares pero en realidad nadie conocia la historia de la infiltración sovietica en los EEUU.
> 
> ...



Estudiar profundamente la historia de la Segunda Guerra Mundial es bastante relevador.


----------



## Scire (15 Oct 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1186613



Algo muy común muy de antes de esa época. Culpar a Franco de todo eso es estúpido.


----------



## Mazaldeck (15 Oct 2022)

He descubierto este hilo más de 3 años después de su creación.

Voy a leerlo a mi ritmo pero antes quiero dejaros un mensaje:

El Op muy acertadamente habla de "darse cuenta de que estábamos equivocados" y eso es muy interesante: los que participáis en este hilo sois mejores que los progres, infinitamente mejores personas porque aceptar que os han engañado y/o que estabais equivocados denota honor y grandeza.

_____________

Por mi parte se exactamente dónde se me abrieron los ojos: fue en medio de Plaza Cataluña de Barcelona durante la acampada del 15M, con 31 años. Me acerqué con la ilusión de encontrarme con compañeros con los que íbamos, por fin, a cambiar el mundo.

Pero paseando cerca de todos aquellos perroflautas con chabolas de cartón algo empezó a carburar en mi cerebro y lo que terminó de dar el click fue un cartel escrito en lo que se terminaría llamando "lenguaje inclusivo" (lleno de palabras tipo chicxs, niñ@s...).


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Oct 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Algo muy común muy de antes de esa época. Culpar a Franco de todo eso es estúpido.



Cierto, cosas muy comunes en el antiguo régimen, y Franco es culpable de llevar a España a una guerra fraticida, con invasión extranjera, más genocidio y persecución de 40 años, para mantener ese antiguo régimen, mientras Europa evolucionaba.


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Oct 2022)

Roco39 dijo:


> Mi creencia es que los poilticos tal como los conocemos tienen los dias contados .
> 
> Yo me imagino aquellos sacerdotes de civilizaciones antiguas discutiendo si la lluvia , el sol o cualquier otra cosa era en funcion de sus propias acciones y creencias , el Sol alimentado por dioses que ellos satisfacian bla bla bla , con este sacerdote llueve mas que con aquel bla bla bla
> 
> ...



Positivismo en vena. Esto ya lo decia Compte hace 200 años, pero tiene sus problemas


----------



## Locoderemate (15 Oct 2022)

The Sentry dijo:


> Si de verdad pensáis que los buenos son los de un extremo o los de otro, no me extraña que ganara el psoez las elecciones. Algún día levantaremos cabeza y el guerracivilismo de ambos lados serán igualmente penados por ley civil y penal.



La psicopatia.... Creo q nietzsche acerto mejor cuando en su genealogia de la moral destaca como los debiles crean sus discursos y juicios a partir del odio y el rencor hacia los ricos y poderosos.

El progresismo no es mas que cristianismo postmaterialista. De hecho, podemos identificar 3 fases de cristianizacion (de salvacion o progreso):
-la de la fe, que domino durante 1500 años e identificamos torpemente como el unico cristianismo.

-la de la razon, que identificamos con la ilustracion pero seria un cristianismo 2.0 y de aqui surgen todfos los movimientos revolucionarios-izquierdistas de los ultimos 200 años

-la de los sentimientos y la irracionalidad (soy lo q siento q soy), que serian los progres. Un cristianismo 3.0

Pocos tenemos lo q hay q tener para ser anticristianos.


----------



## Alejocarr (15 Oct 2022)

Los fachas no son buenos.
son los dueños del territorio, que ahora sufren un golpe de estado de los que estan encima de ellos… nada mas


----------



## Deitano (15 Oct 2022)

A mí nunca me gustaron los rojos, pero me costó bastante llegar a la conclusión (y atreverme a expresarlo en voz alta) de que el bando nacional salvó a España... durante un tiempo. Ahora estamos otra vez en la mierda y no hay ejército de África ni generales que nos salven.


----------



## Funcional (15 Oct 2022)

Yo me di cuenta hace siglos. En concreto cuando despues de haber vivido una época de libertad, no alineamiento y prosperidad, que no valoraba lo suficiente, va y se muere Franco y empiezan a aparecer rojos por doquier intentado, y consiguiendo, volver a implantarnos su ideología y su falta de valores y arruinando lo que quedaba de la que llegó a ser la octava potencia industrial. Fuimos muy pocos los que nos dimos cuenta de que volviamos al abismo, fuimos muy pocos los que votamos NO a la Constitución del 78, fuimos aun menos los que votamos NO a la OTAN, por increible que parezca. Me alegra comprobar que cada vez mas jovenes de hoy día descubren el buen camino y han identificado quien es el enemigo.


----------



## Deitano (15 Oct 2022)

Funcional dijo:


> Yo me di cuenta hace siglos. En concreto cuando despues de haber vivido una época de libertad, no alineamiento y prosperidad, que no valoraba lo suficiente, va y se muere Franco y empiezan a aparecer rojos por doquier intentado, y consiguiendo, volver a implantarnos su ideología y su falta de valores y arruinando lo que quedaba de la que llegó a ser la octava potencia industrial. Fuimos muy pocos los que nos dimos cuenta de que volviamos al abismo, fuimos muy pocos los que votamos NO a la Constitución del 78, fuimos aun menos los que votamos NO a la OTAN, por increible que parezca. Me alegra comprobar que cada vez mas jovenes de hoy día descubren el buen camino y han identificado quien es el enemigo.



Yo era pequeño cuando murió Franco y cuando llegó la Constitución pero puedo recordar la emoción en el ambiente. La gente estaba emborrachada de una sensación que luego se demostró que era una mentira. La gente se llenaba la boca con la palabra Libertad, concepto que la mayoría creo que ni entendía. La realidad se ha ido viendo con el tiempo. Vivimos hoy con muchísima menos libertad que la que había con la dictadura. Y con menos dignidad. Y apenas nos queda futuro. 

No somos la sombra, ni nosotros como sociedad ni la nación, de lo que éramos en 1975.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (15 Oct 2022)

Buenos buenos tampoco, pero no peor que la progresia de izquierda que domina la UE y que va de sobrada y te mira por encima del hombro en plan paternalista como si fueras un niño a quien hay que dirigir siempre , porque ellos saben mucho y son muy solidarios, resilientes, emponderades, feminazis, matrigays, rasta guarris etc etc pues no, no son peores

Y por ejemplo para mi, Orban, por ejemplo es un centro derecha nacional, pero para nada "facha", que por ciertos fueron derrotados en 1945 y no han vuelto a levantar cabeza, al contrario que el comunismo y el socialismo de viejo cuño, autentico enemigo social y recuerdo de las politicas de confrontacion del s. XIX, es decir, el fascismo en todo caso es mas moderno que el comunismo y el anarquismo (y tienen el mismo semen germinal de origen)


----------



## Deitano (15 Oct 2022)

Y para los que vayan a decir que ahora somos más libres porque con Franco no se podía opinar de política sólo quiero decirles que muchos seguimos sin poder hacerlo salvo en foros como éste.

Pero además de faltarnos esa libertad, tenemos un país de mierda, lleno de gentuza (de fuera y de dentro) y pagando una cantidad confiscatoria de impuestos para sostenerla. Por no hablar de que ya no tenemos libertad de educar a nuestros hijos según nuestros valores, y pronto tampoco la tendremos para usar nuestro propio coche, para comer según qué alimentos...

¿Libertad? ¡JÁ!


----------



## Dr Zar (15 Oct 2022)

A mi si no me llaman fascista me mosqueo.Eres un facha,eres un fascista lo escucho a menudo.Me nutre.


----------



## Scire (15 Oct 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Cierto, cosas muy comunes en el antiguo régimen, y Franco es culpable de llevar a España a una guerra fraticida, con invasión extranjera, más genocidio y persecución de 40 años, para mantener ese antiguo régimen, mientras Europa evolucionaba.



Un mensaje típico del iletrado. Franco se ofreció a la República para detener la barbarie, cosa que no se oyó.

Es una pena que la historia de España esté tan ignorada.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (15 Oct 2022)

M4rk dijo:


> Estudiar profundamente la historia de la Segunda Guerra Mundial es bastante relevador.



Este es el punto.

Cuando entiendes de la SGM te das cuenta que no hubo en esencia ningún anticomunismo de EEUU, y es cuando pillas todo lo que ocurre


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Oct 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Un mensaje típico del iletrado. Franco se ofreció a la República para detener la barbarie, cosa que no se oyó.
> 
> Es una pena que la historia de España esté tan ignorada.



Jajaja, claro, quería su propia barbarie, su particular genocidio, el "matar a la mitad de España" (sic). Iletrado me llama el puto tarado facha.


----------



## Scire (16 Oct 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Jajaja, claro, quería su propia barbarie, su particular genocidio, el "matar a la mitad de España" (sic). Iletrado me llama el puto tarado facha.



Franco dijo "cueste lo que cueste" (sic) a la pregunta del periodista. Lo de "matar a la mitad de España" (sic) es cosa del periodista.
Otro mérito más para tu corona, iletrado.


----------



## crash2012 (16 Oct 2022)

Cuando vi la mierda que era POTEMOS


----------



## Javito68 (16 Oct 2022)

Mas que los buenos, son los menos malos, en comparación con lo que tenemos ahora.


----------



## Chortina Premium (16 Oct 2022)

De jóven si no eres de izquierdas es que no tienes corazón, y de adulto si no eres de derechas es que no tienes cerebro.


----------



## cebollo (16 Oct 2022)

Mi infancia (años 80) coincide con Felipe González y el inicio de la propaganda de izquierdas. Incluso siendo un crío notaba como había un contraste muy grande entre lo que el propio Felipe llamaba opinión publicada (la tele, los periodistas, los tertulianos-intelectuales) y la opinión pública (mi familia-vecinos-barrio era bastante facha).

Está división se notó mucho con el GAL porque yo creo que a la gran mayoría de los españoles de 1987 les parecía muy bien.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Oct 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Franco dijo "cueste lo que cueste" (sic) a la pregunta del periodista. Lo de "matar a la mitad de España" (sic) es cosa del periodista.
> Otro mérito más para tu corona, iletrado.



Claro, tú estabas allí y sabes bien que te mintió el periodista y no la propaganda fascista, que como todos sabemos apenas engaña a sus idiotas facha pobres.


----------



## Scire (16 Oct 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Claro, tú estabas allí y sabes bien que te mintió el periodista y no la propaganda fascista, que como todos sabemos apenas engaña a sus idiotas facha pobres.



Franco: "Venceré cueste lo que cueste"
Periodista: ¿Aunque eso siginique matar a la mitad de los españoles?
Franco: Repito, cueste lo que cueste.

Que has quedado mal, anda. Reconócelo, que no cuesta nada.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Oct 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Franco: "Venceré cueste lo que cueste"
> Periodista: ¿Aunque eso siginique matar a la mitad de los españoles?
> Franco: Repito, cueste lo que cueste.
> 
> Que has quedado mal, anda. Reconócelo, que no cuesta nada.



Más claro agua. Eres gilipollas.


----------



## Escombridos (16 Oct 2022)

Hay un dicho popular sobre el tema:
*
"Si de joven no eres de izquierdas no tienes corazón, pero si de adulto sigues siendo de izquierdas no tienes cerebro ni corazón"*


----------



## sebososabroso (16 Oct 2022)

No hay buenos, lo malo es ir de buenos y ser los peores.


----------



## FilibustHero (16 Oct 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Mi infancia (años 80) coincide con Felipe González y el inicio de la propaganda de izquierdas. Incluso siendo un crío notaba como había un contraste muy grande entre lo que el propio Felipe llamaba opinión publicada (la tele, los periodistas, los tertulianos-intelectuales) y la opinión pública (mi familia-vecinos-barrio era bastante facha).
> 
> Está división se notó mucho con el GAL porque yo creo que a la gran mayoría de los españoles de 1987 les parecía muy bien.



La esencia del PSOE de aquellos año la define muy bien la postura antimilitarista de la izquierda y la posterior campaña del referendum de sí a la OTAN.
Y la cierra la petición de indulto de _Pepe el Honesto_, condenado por malversar 680 millones de euros pero que no se los llevó a su casa, por lo que no debe cumplir su condena. Sin palabras en los dos casos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Oct 2022)

Los buenos:


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Oct 2022)

Los buenos:


----------



## Deitano (16 Oct 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Jajaja, claro, quería su propia barbarie, su particular genocidio, el "matar a la mitad de España" (sic). Iletrado me llama el puto tarado facha.



¿Qué genocidio? El único genocidio que hubo se cometió contra los religiosos. Sistemáticamente. Luego dicen de Hiltler.


----------



## Redwill (16 Oct 2022)

Pablo iglesias y la consorte ha ayudado mucho


----------

